# Biker aus Halle(Saale)



## dude2k (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen und willkommen im frisch eingerichteten Forum für Radbegeisterte aus ganz Sachsen-Anhalt!  

Ein großer Dank geht von mir an sketcher, der hier einige Hebel in Gang gesetzt hat damit die Magdeburger, Hallenser, Dessauer, ... ein eigenes Bike-Forum zum Austausch zur Verfügung haben! Vielen Dank!


----------



## dude2k (19. Februar 2008)

wir hatten uns vorhin kurzfristig, da perfektes wetter, sonne, ... war um 15 uhr am waldkater (kneipe kneipe an der heide) getroffen und von dort gut 30km gefressen.  
obwohl ich die heide zwar schon ein paar mal angefahren hatte, war ich heute regelrecht begeistert was man hier abseits der breiten wege/straßen alles fahren kann. fürs mountainbike ideal geeignet und teilweise forderten die trails nicht nur das bike sondern auch die winterliche kondition  

mountainbiker die sich auch gern mal einen steilen trail hocharbeiten, danach aber auch die rasanten abfahrten genießen wollen, sind gern zu einer der nächsten touren eingeladen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo dude2k,

ist ja Klasse mit Sachsen-Anhalt und wie bekomme ich jetzt mein Merseburg und Umgebung nach Sachsen-Anhalt?


----------



## dude2k (19. Februar 2008)

da gibt es sicher technische möglichkeiten. schreib doch einfach mal thomas (forum-admin) an ob er dein thema in das neue forum für sachsen-anhalt verschieben kann.
ps: eine kurze beschreibung der heutigen ausfahrt gibt es im blog auf livecross.de.


----------



## windspieler (19. Februar 2008)

Eine gelungene Feierabendrunde,die sich gelohnt hat,nicht nur wegen der Strecke,sondern auch wegen der Bekanntschaft,hoffe das noch weitere Runden folgen werden.
Die nächste Ausfahrt ist für den kommenden Samstag geplant.Falls das Wetter mitspielt wird es durch den Forst nach Seeburg gehen.


----------



## sketcher (19. Februar 2008)

dude2k schrieb:


> da gibt es sicher technische möglichkeiten. schreib doch einfach mal thomas (forum-admin) an ob er dein thema in das neue forum für sachsen-anhalt verschieben kann.



also um die beiträge im thüringer forum kümmere ich mich schon noch selbst.  
ist hiermit erledigt.

gruß skr#


----------



## dude2k (20. Februar 2008)

das nenne ich mal service  nochmal danke für deine unterstützung! ich fühl mich jetzt schon viel heimischer hier


----------



## dude2k (20. Februar 2008)

windspieler schrieb:


> Eine gelungene Feierabendrunde,die sich gelohnt hat,nicht nur wegen der Strecke,sondern auch wegen der Bekanntschaft,hoffe das noch weitere Runden folgen werden.
> Die nächste Ausfahrt ist für den kommenden Samstag geplant.Falls das Wetter mitspielt wird es durch den Forst nach Seeburg gehen.



hey, ich muss leider fürs we komplett  absagen, da daheim eine familienfeier ansteht, die ich vor lauter schönem wetter und radllust fast vergessen hätte.  ab nächste woche dienstag bin ich wieder im lande!


----------



## 1977t (20. Februar 2008)

Biker aus Halle....
.....na dann darf die     RADUNION.com      nicht fehlen !!!!

Hier ist für jeden was dabei: Cross Country, Dirt, Trail oder Rennrad ...

MTB- und XC-Verrückte, treffen sich zum gemeinsamen heizen durch die Heide montags, am "Waldkater" ...

Die regelmäßigen Trainings - Termine einfach der Homepage entnehmen oder dort beim jeweiligen Ansprechpartner einen individuellen Termin vereinbaren....

BIKE ON!!! Tom


----------



## dude2k (22. Februar 2008)

natürlich sind auch die biker der radunion herzlich eingeladen sich hier im forum zu kurzfristigen touren/feierabendrunden außerhalb des montagstermins zu verabreden.


----------



## windspieler (30. April 2008)

HI 
gibts am Wochenende eine Tour zum einklinken oder muß uns noch was einfallen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dude2k (1. Mai 2008)

hi, bin bis montag abend nicht wieder in der stadt. die vorhersagen für nächste woche sehen auch gut aus. ich wäre nachmittags für ne tour zu haben.
auf meiner letzten feierabendrunde hab ich mich schon geärgert, dass ich dir nicht noch kurzfristig bescheid gegeben habe. ging über knapp 40km - hier kurz ein paar eckpunkte: SH brandberge, heideumrundung, gartenstadt nietleben, neustadt, peißnitzinsel, berliner brücke, hufeisenseeumrundung und zurück. das ganze in 1:30h mit nem 25er schnitt. die runde würde ich gern nochmal fahren.


----------



## FrankausHalle (1. Mai 2008)

Wann finden wieder feste Trainingstermine für MTB'ler bei Radunion statt? Bisher tat sich dort dieses Jahr noch nichts.


----------



## dude2k (2. Mai 2008)

hmm gute frage. ich kann meist nicht zu festen terminen, daher lass uns doch hier einfach zu ner spontanen tour verabreden. windspieler hat mir letztens erst ein paar schöne trails in und rund um halle gezeigt die ich noch gar nicht kannte


----------



## Dr.Dick (4. Mai 2008)

hallo leute!!! ist ja echt cool das es jetzt endlich ein forum für "uns" gibt!!!
wir sind ne lustige truppe von verückten bikern und würden uns gerne mal an eine tour von euch anschließen.


----------



## FrankausHalle (4. Mai 2008)

Was haltet ihr von einem Termin am Montag den 05. Mai. Treffpunkt 18:00 Uhr Waldkater? Wer kommt mit? Bitte kurze Bestätigung.


----------



## windspieler (5. Mai 2008)

Hi ich bin 18.oo am Waldkater,bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Dick (6. Mai 2008)

******* hab erst heute reingeguckt...schade...aber vielleicht das nächste mal...wie fahrt ihr eigentlich???? wir sind solche typen die gerne mal da fahren wo andere schieben!!! kann aber lustig werden... und ich hoffe doch ihr fahrt nicht mit pulsmesser!?!?!?!?!(und weissen socken oder vielleicht noch radlerhosen) bei uns gibts auch mal nen rotwein auf der tour...also alles nur zum spaß...


----------



## larsen78 (7. Mai 2008)

@Dr. Dick: was heißt "da fahren, wo andere schieben"? Was fahrt ihr so für Touren? Ich fahre nämlich auch meist ohne Pulsmesser ;-)


----------



## Dr.Dick (16. Mai 2008)

naja wir heizen halt, und so sehen auch unsere bikes aus....als nur straße das geht nicht!!!!!!!ich bin öfters mal im harz und las es da krachen und der rest von uns ist auch nicht passiv... ...d.h. wir sind keine kilometerschrupper......kommst du aus HALLE??????????????????????????


----------



## larsen78 (18. Mai 2008)

Geborener Hallenser! Aber ich bin auch ein wenig ein Schisser, was Drops oder Hühnerleitern angeht. Bräuchte da vielleicht mal ein wenig Nachhilfe...


----------



## dude2k (20. Mai 2008)

hat heute abend jemand zeit und lust auf ne feierabendrunde? vielleicht so ca. 18.00 treffen. 
vorschlag: runde durch die heide oder gern auch runter zum hufeisensee?


----------



## dude2k (21. Mai 2008)

ein neuer versuch  
hat heute (mittwoch) abend jemand zeit und lust auf ne feierabendrunde?  ca. 18.00 treffen am waldkater oder in der stadt je nach dem wohin es gehen soll. 
vorschlag: runde durch die heide oder gern auch runter zum hufeisensee?


----------



## sagenwirmalso (3. September 2008)

moin hallenser und halunken,
wisst ihr zufällig welcher händler cube bikes in halle verkauft? auf der cube HP ist nur der laden an der delitzscher str. gelistet. ich war einmal drin-ist nicht das was ich mir unter fachhändler vorstelle... 
surf-in bike-out hatte glaube ich mal welche-ist das noch so?
(bin mom. in dessau, deswegen kann ich nicht alle shops durchforsten)
vielen dank


----------



## dude2k (3. September 2008)

schau mal am eselsbrunnen. die haben zwar hauptsächlich cannondale aber ich will dort auch schon cube gesehen haben.
grüße, tino

ps: kann dir wärmstens auch http://canyon.de ans herz legen. fahre das xc5 seit mitte 2007 und bin vollkommen begeistert.


----------



## sagenwirmalso (3. September 2008)

ok, dann werde ich mal da vorbeischauen.
canyon ist schon echt in ordnung, habe dort auch mal reingeschaut aber das http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/LTD-RACE_id_20845_.htm finde ich von der optik her um einiges besser. 
(aber alles rein subjektiv natürlich)
danke dir für die info


----------



## dude2k (3. September 2008)

oh das bike macht auf jeden fall was her  ich mags lieber dezent, puristisch und böse dunkel  viel erfolg auf der bikejagd! wenn du dann mal in oder um halle unterwegs bist sag bescheid. dann häng ich mich dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (4. September 2008)

Wer hat Interesse am 09.09. 2008 mit in den Harz zu fahren? Anreise per Zug und Sachsen-Anhalt Ticket.


----------



## Udo1 (10. September 2008)

FrankausHalle schrieb:


> Wer hat Interesse am 09.09. 2008 mit in den Harz zu fahren? Anreise per Zug und Sachsen-Anhalt Ticket.


bin gerade aus dem Harz zurück, vom wandern. Wenn Du das nächste mal fährst, kannst Du es ja mal mitteilen, würde mitkommen, aber nur Strecken die ein 59 jähriger noch mitfahren kann.


----------



## grali (20. Oktober 2008)

heyhey, 
mein rad und ich sind vor kurzem nach halle umgezogen und nun bin ich auf der suche nach mtb-gruppen/fahrgemeinschaften/überhaupt fahrmöglichkeiten oder auch jemandem, der mir ein paar schöne strecken in der umgebung zeigen kann. mangels orientierungssinn ist streckenfindung nämlich nicht meine stärke...außerdem: alleine fahren fetzt nicht!
kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## larsen78 (20. Oktober 2008)

Was stellst du dir denn so vor? Bist du eher der Marathonfahrer oder willst du einfach nur  durch den Wald shreddern?


----------



## grali (20. Oktober 2008)

wohl eher letzteres. obwohl ich auch längeren touren gegenüber (vorzugsweise im harz) nicht abgeneigt bin...


----------



## Udo1 (20. Oktober 2008)

grali schrieb:


> wohl eher letzteres. obwohl ich auch längeren touren gegenüber (vorzugsweise im harz) nicht abgeneigt bin...


Hallo grali,
schau doch mal ab und zu in *"Merseburg und Umgebung"* rein, oder im LMB.
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de
Ab wann hast Du denn so immer Zeit. Merseburg ist ja nun nicht weit von Halle weg. Wenn Du Zeit hast poste doch einmal, ich kann Dir schon einige Ecken im Saalekreis, Burgenlandkreis und im Mansfeldsüdharz Kreis zeigen.


----------



## grali (23. Oktober 2008)

hmmm was fahrt ihr denn so oder anders gefragt: gibt es hier auch ein paar schöne single-trails? 
merseburg ist zwar nicht weit, aber wenn ich erst gegen 16 uhr von der uni komme ist nicht mehr ganz so viel zeit zum fahren.


----------



## larsen78 (23. Oktober 2008)

Also Singletrails gibt es schon bei uns in der Heide. Nicht so lang wie im Harz beispielsweise, aber es gibt doch welche. Das schöne in der Heide: man kann sich praktisch nicht verfahren;-)
Ideal also, um mal zwischendurch zu biken. Wenn du magst, kann ich mich vielleicht dieses Wochenende mal für ein Stündchen freischaufeln. Wenn du allerdings auf Tour gehen willst, dann wende dich an Udo, der machts aber, soweit ich mitbekommen habe, nicht unter 50 km ;-)

Viele Grüße


----------



## grali (23. Oktober 2008)

am wochenede bin ich leider nicht hier. fährst du auch unter der woche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## larsen78 (23. Oktober 2008)

Eher selten, da ich zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr von der Arbeit komme. Aus Merseburg mit dem Fahrrad. Da kann ich daheim nur schwer verkaufen, gleich anschließend noch eine Runde biken gehen zu wollen;-)
Im Ernst: Bis mein Sohn, den ich ja auch noch sehen will, im Bett ist, ist es um diese Jahreszeit dunkel, leider. Also meld dich, wenn du doch mal am WE in Halle bist (vielleicht wegen Prüfungen oder so), sonst wirds mit einer gemeinsamen Runde erst wieder was, wenn die Sonne wieder höher steht...
Kleiner Tipp am Rande: Die Hauptwege der Heide sollten in jedem Stadtplan eingezeichnet sein. Probier die mal aus. Wenn du markante Punkte kennst (z.B. Kolkturm, dau gibts auch ein paar Trails drumrum), dann fahr einfach mal vom Hauptweg ab. Früher oder später kommst du auf jeden Fall wieder an einem Wegweiser vorbei. Wie gesagt: So groß ist die Heide nicht, dass man sich verfahren kann...

Viele Grüße


----------



## beat82 (17. Dezember 2008)

also die heide kann ich nur empfehlen. du musst nur abseits der hauptwege gucken, manche trails sind sehr versteckt. der petersberg im norden ist auch ok. die berge links und rechts der saale im norden halles sind auch schick.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich fahre in der Woche, aber immer vor 12.00 Uhr.Wenns trotzdem passt,einfach melden.


----------



## Pittus (18. Januar 2009)

Ochsenkopf, Amselgrund, Amtsgarten, Klausberge mit viiiielen Treppen => da ist doch für ein Nachmitag Technikübung einiges drinne 

Pitt


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. Januar 2009)

Der Ochsenkopf ist ein paar hundert km weiter südlich, hier gibts den Ochsenberg. Über die beschriebenen Orte kann man ja 'ne Anfahrt planen, aber den ganzen Tag da rumradeln....? Wird langweilig und Du fährst zuviel kaputt (Trockenrasen auf Porphyr) und ein Haufen Spaziergänger. Da haben wir bessere Ecken (in den Zonenschein-Katalogen sind ein paar zu sehen. Fragt die Eingeborenen.    R.R.


----------



## beat82 (19. Januar 2009)

...da sag ich nur trotha.der hufeisensee und drumherum sind auch nette spots...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZappBrannigan (20. Januar 2009)

Hey Jungs...

zur Zeit liegt mein Bike noch in Einzelteilen in der Wohnung. Musste meine Gabel einschicken, da sie nicht so funktioniert, wie sie soll! Naja... nutz ich halt die Gunst der Stunde, um eine Generalinspektion durchzuführen!
Sobald die Gabel wieder zurück ist schraube ich meinen Drahtesel zusammen und kann es kaum erwarten, wieder 'ne Runde zu drehen! Wer also Zeit und Lust hat mitzukommen, kann mir entweder schreiben und hier posten... Denke mal, dass mein Hirsch in 2 -3 Wochen wieder einsatzbereit ist!

Ciao, Zapp


----------



## beat82 (20. Januar 2009)

cool. sag bescheid, ich bin dabei wenn´s die zeit zulässt. aber bitte kein "yeah ich bin schneller als alle anderen". hauptsache flowig. der spass ist mir am wichtigsten, muss es niemandem beweisen. am anfang der saison ist meine kondition eh im arsch...
am samstag fahr ich nach Leipzig und zurück, als kleines warmup. in ammendorf zur luppe und immer am fluss lang bis L.E.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (20. Januar 2009)

Hey hey... glaubst du, da geht es mir anders als dir ;-)
Bin auch schon ewig nicht mehr gefahren und werd' es am Anfang etwas langsamer angehen lassen...

Bis demnächst....

Ciao, Zapp


----------



## ZappBrannigan (10. Februar 2009)

Soooo... es ist endlich soweit. Mein Drahtesel ist wieder startklar und ich denke mal, dass ich am WE mal 'ne Runde drehen werde. Soll zwar aller Voraussicht nach am WE schneien, doch ich halt's nimmer aus! Wer also Zeit und Lust hat, ist herzlich eingeladen....

Ciao, Zapp


----------



## kon (19. Februar 2009)

beat82 schrieb:


> am anfang der saison ist meine kondition eh im arsch...
> am samstag fahr ich nach Leipzig und zurück, als kleines warmup.



 wohin fährst du wenn deine kondition wieder top ist???


tour auf den brocken [an- und abreise natürlich mit rad]?

gruss
kon


----------



## beat82 (25. März 2009)

kon schrieb:


> wohin fährst du wenn deine kondition wieder top ist???
> 
> 
> tour auf den brocken [an- und abreise natürlich mit rad]?
> ...


----------



## empty_head (25. März 2009)

moin, hab eben erst das thema entdeckt! komme aus halle und suche eigentlich n paar leute die mir neue strecken in unn um halle zeigen könn! natürlich auch leute mit denen man auch ne tolle wochenendrunde drehen kann! natürlich nur aufm mtb im gelände


----------



## Udo1 (25. März 2009)

empty_head schrieb:


> moin, hab eben erst das thema entdeckt! komme aus halle und suche eigentlich n paar leute die mir neue strecken in unn um halle zeigen könn! natürlich auch leute mit denen man auch ne tolle wochenendrunde drehen kann! natürlich nur aufm mtb im gelände


Hallo,
nun dann sag mal wann Du fahren möchtest, würde Dir gerne ein paar Strecken mit dem MTB zeigen.


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (19. April 2009)

Ich komme mit, habe aber mehrere Jahre nicht mehr trainiert, mehr als 30 Kilometer sollten es nicht sein. 
Gibt es in Halle eigentlich noch mehr als "Radunion" ein richtigen Radsport Verein mit ein zwei MTBler und hauptsächlich Fahrer der guten alten Schule?

Grüße


----------



## ZappBrannigan (19. April 2009)

CHAKA-Commander schrieb:


> Ich komme mit, habe aber mehrere Jahre nicht mehr trainiert, mehr als 30 Kilometer sollten es nicht sein.
> Gibt es in Halle eigentlich noch mehr als "Radunion" ein richtigen Radsport Verein mit ein zwei MTBler und hauptsächlich Fahrer der guten alten Schule?
> 
> Grüße



Was ist denn die "gute alte Schule"? Seit ihr früher anders Fahrrad gefahren 

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es lediglich die Radunion, die vereinsmäßig organisiert sind. Wenn ich das auf deren Homepage richtig gelesen habe, besteht deren einziges Vergnügen darin, jeden Montag, um 18:00 Uhr, durch die Heide zu räubern. Das macht zwar hin und wieder Spaß, ist auf Dauer aber ziemlich öde!

Es gibt aber den einen oder anderen Touren-Fahrer. Ich persönlich zähle mich auch dazu. Leider fehlt mir aufgrund meiner Examensvorbereitung aktuell die Zeit. Wenn du einigermaßen fit bist, kannst du dich ja mal an Udo1 wenden. Der organisiert ständig Fahrten (siehe Merseburger Forum).

Ciao Zapp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHAKA-Commander (19. April 2009)

Gute alte Schule sind noch Renner die Wert auf die Sache legen, kenne mittlerweile viele bei denen noch das Preisschild am Bike hängt. Ich komme aus ner Radsportler Familie. Die ganzen Basics wie andere Renner grüßen und alles immer schön locker sehen, quasi ne dufte Truppe. 

Danke für den Tipp mit Montag, haben die auch Trainer? sowas wäre mir schon wichtig um korrekt wieder anzufangen zu trainieren mit Trainingsplan und so. In meinen alten Verein (1846) haben wir regelmäßig belastungstests gemacht und auch beim DHFK Leipzig. Genau so einen Verein suche ich.

Viel Erfolg bei Deiner Examensvorbereitung.

Grüße


----------



## kon (19. April 2009)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> Was ist denn die "gute alte Schule"? Seit ihr früher anders Fahrrad gefahren
> Ciao Zapp



Klar gibts die. In den 90igern gabs nen Verein/Club mit MTBlern, die von *Guenther "ich hab auch beim Downhill die Haende am Tria-Lenker" Gottlieb *trainiert wurden. Den Guenther wuerd ich als alte Schule bezeichnen. Der hat die Kids immer ordentlich durch die Heide gescheucht, bis denen die Augen aus dem Kopf kamen. Der Guenther fuhr damals nen Trek Y Fully [so eins mit Carbonrahmen], auf dem er nen Tria-Lenker montiert hatte. Damit wurde dann immer durch die Heide und Saalkreis gefetzt. Wobei er knallhart auch auf den kurzen Downhillstuecken in der Heide immer die Haende am Trialenker hatte [wegen Luftwiderstand und so ].

Wenn ich mich recht entsinner gabs da auch so Geschichten, dass Gunether ne Brockentour gemacht hat [An- und Abreise natuerlichper Bike]. Als er dann abends zurueck war hatte er dann die Kids mit zum "Ausrollen" genommen, so fuer ne kleine 50km Runde durch den Saalkreis.


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (19. April 2009)

Die Geschichten kenne ich auch noch von meinen alten Trainer. Nur kurz ausrollen, nach 30KM wusste keiner mehr wo wir sind und aus dem ausrollen sind es dann ca. 70 KM hartes training geworden. Der "Alte" hat beim Rollentraining immer ne Nadel dabei gehabt ... oder man hat eine bekommen. Nicht so wie heute, wo man vieles uber gutes Material ausgleicht und Technik.

Gibt es denn noch so einen Verein? wie RSV Wolfen oder SC DHFK Leipzig


----------



## ZappBrannigan (19. April 2009)

Hallo CHAKA,

jetzt versteh' ich, was du mit guter alter Schule meinst und kann dich sehr gut verstehen! Kann mich auch immer wieder über diese Möchte-Gern-MTBler aufregen, die bei schönem Wetter ihr Bike spazieren führen ...

Ob die bei Radunion einen Trainer haben, kann ich nicht sagen. Sind aber, soweit ich das auf deren Homepage gelesen habe, ziemlich fitte Jungs! Wollte immer schonmal Montags vorbeischauen ...

Wenn das wirklich so ist, wie kon beschreibt, wär' es ja ziemlich interessant ... 

Mir ist nur nicht ganz klar, worauf das bei dir hinauslaufen soll. Willst du nun locker mal die eine oder andere Runde drehen oder doch eher semi-professionell trainieren? Gut... das eine muss das andere nicht ausschließen ...

Ciao Zapp


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (19. April 2009)

Beides, hatte mehrere Jahre nicht mehr trainiert nun bekomme ich die Quittung. Training um im Beruf, Studium und Ehrenamt fit zu bleiben und mir fehlen die Renner Geschichten und Traingslagerwochenenden wie mal eben im Harz fahren. Die Zeit wo man jedes Wochenende zum Renne gefahren ist und sein leben dem training geopfert hat sind vorbei. Alte Schule deswegen, weil ich gerne mit Bodenständigen Leuten(Kameraden) trainieren möchte. Alles im Hobbysport, nur eben effektiv.

Ich werde morgen 18:00 Uhr mal bei der Truppe mitfahren, das was ich von euch lese, macht es sicherlich viel Spaß.

Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (19. April 2009)

Hey CHAKA,

war gerade nochmal auf der Homepage der Radunion. Treffpunkt ist jeden Montag um 18:30 Uhr vorm Waldkater. Werde morgen auch mal dazustoßen. Mal gucken, was da so abläuft ... 

Ciao Zapp


----------



## ZappBrannigan (20. April 2009)

Hey CHAKA,

das Training der MTBler ist zur Zeit Sonntags 14:00 Uhr! Treffe mich aber heute, 17:00 Uhr, mit einem der Fahrer vorm Waldkater. Wenn du Lust hast, bist du herzlichst eingeladen!

Ciao Zapp


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (20. April 2009)

Klar


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (20. April 2009)

Ich sollte vorher auf die Uhr schauen, war pünktlich eine Stunde zu spät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZappBrannigan (20. April 2009)

Schade! Sind eine ausgiebige Runde durch die Heide, dann Richtung Süßen See und wieder zurück durch die Heide! Wollen definitiv nochmal fahren! Sag' auf jeden Fall Bescheid, sobald ich genaueres weiß. Ansonsten, wie gesagt, Sonntags 14:00 Uhr. Nur nächsten Sonntag ist wohl kein Training, da nächsten Sonntag wohl irgendwo ein Rennen ist ... (hab vergessen wo )

Ciao Zapp


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (20. April 2009)

Wieviel Kilometer fahrt Ihr so? in meinem alten Radsport Verein von 1856 gab es immer mehrere Leistungsgruppen, so das Du je nach Trainingszustand in der jeweiligen Gruppe trainieren konntest. 
Schade das die Radunion nicht mehrmals in der Woche trainieren.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (20. April 2009)

Naja ... das Problem ist, so wurde mir erzählt, dass hier keine Profis oder Semi-Profis trainieren, sondern dass es eine Gruppe von "sportlich-ambitionierten Hobbyfahrern" (wörtliches Zitat) ist, die sich in aller Regel mehrmals die Woche treffen, um gemeinsam zu fahren. Trainingsgruppen suchst du hier leider vergebens! In der Radunion sind die MTBler auch eher eine Randgruppe. Im Vordergrund steht eher der Rennradsport! Das soll jetzt aber nicht bedeuten, dass gemütlich durch die Heide geschunkelt wird. Es geht schon ordentlich zur Sache! Hin und wieder werden auch gemeinsame Ausflüge oder "Trainingslager" unternommen, soll heißen, auch der Spaß kommt nicht zu kurz!

Zum Trainingsumfang kann ich nicht viel sagen. Ich für mein Teil fahre ca. 200 km pro Woche! Ich fahre 1 mal in der Woche (meist montags) zum Petersberg, um dort ein wenig Kraft zu pumpen! Reine Fahrtstrecke ca. 30 km, wobei es der Anstieg zum Petersberg ganz schön in sich hat. Jage meistens 5 mal hoch und dann wieder ab nach Haus. Am Wochenende steht dann meist eine längere Tour an. Letztes WE bin ich bspw. 160 km gefahren, wobei die Strecke jedoch ausschließlich flach war ...


----------



## Udo1 (21. April 2009)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> Naja ... das Problem ist, so wurde mir erzählt, dass hier keine Profis oder Semi-Profis trainieren, sondern dass es eine Gruppe von "sportlich-ambitionierten Hobbyfahrern" (wörtliches Zitat) ist, die sich in aller Regel mehrmals die Woche treffen, um gemeinsam zu fahren. .....
> ..... Ich für mein Teil fahre ca. 200 km pro Woche! Ich fahre 1 mal in der Woche (meist montags) zum Petersberg, um dort ein wenig Kraft zu pumpen! Reine Fahrtstrecke ca. 30 km, wobei es der Anstieg zum Petersberg ganz schön in sich hat. Jage meistens 5 mal hoch und dann wieder ab nach Haus. Am Wochenende steht dann meist eine längere Tour an. Letztes WE bin ich bspw. 160 km gefahren, wobei die Strecke jedoch ausschließlich flach war ...


Hallo,
könnt ja am kommenden Sonnabend mit mir mitkommen. Es geht durch die Hainleite. Siehe hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8198
Zurück ab Berga direkt bis Halle.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (21. April 2009)

Hallo Udo,

wollte ja schon immer mal mit dir 'ne Runde drehen! Leider passt mir Samstags gar nicht! Müssen aber unbedingt demnächst mal 'ne Runde drehen!!!

Ciao Zapp


----------



## ZappBrannigan (8. Mai 2009)

@ Chaka

Wenn du Lust hast, kannst du am kommenden Montag um 17:30 Uhr zum Waldkater kommen. Da steht eine Trainingseinheit an. Das Trainingspensum ist recht moderat! Vielleicht schaust du einfach mal vorbei und guckst es dir an (bzw. machst mit )

Ciao Zapp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fel X (11. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,
ich bin neu hier und wollte einfach mal wissen, wie so eure Fahrgewohnheiten/-stile sind, damit ich nicht überrascht werde, wenn ich mal bei ner Runde vorbei schaue und ihr mir alle davon fahrt (oder anders rum )

also zu mir:

ich fahre Giant Terrago 3 Disc, 
habe "genug" Erfarhung für mein Alter (15),
fahre am liebsten XC und Marathon Touren durch die Heide oder zum oder um den Süßen See, aber auch mal härtere Abfahrten/Auffahrten...

mein Temposchnitt liegt bei XC und Marathon bei etwa 25 km/h


Also wie schauts bei euch aus?
Welcher "Fahrgemeinschaft" kann ich mich anschließen? 

P.S.: Ich bevorzuge Touren unter der Woche am Nachmittag, da gegen Abend die Eltern langsam nicht mehr mitspielen...

Scheene Grüße,
Felix


----------



## ZappBrannigan (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo Fel X,

fahre ebenfalls XC und Marathon. Das Problem ist, dass die Leute hier entweder berufstätig oder Studenten sind. Das heißt, dass sie überwiegend abends fahren! Hast du denn niemanden in deinem Alter, mit dem du fahren kannst?

Fahre heute wieder mit der RadUnion. Soweit ich weiß, sind da zwei recht talentierte Fahrer, die in etwa in deinem Alter sein müssten. Ich frag' mal nach und geb' dir dann hier bescheid!

Ciao Zapp


----------



## Udo1 (11. Mai 2009)

Fel X schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich bin neu hier und wollte einfach mal wissen, wie so eure Fahrgewohnheiten/-stile sind, damit ich nicht überrascht werde, wenn ich mal bei ner Runde vorbei schaue und ihr mir alle davon fahrt (oder anders rum )
> 
> also zu mir:
> ...


Hallo Fel X,
nun ja mit Touren könnte ich schon dienen, auch am Nachmittag in der Woche. Aber ich glaube kaum, dass ich mit Deinen Marathonschnitt von 25 km/h noch mithalte kann-mit meinen 59 Jahren und 10 Monaten-.
Wenn Du aber mal die Gegend um Halle bis in den Saalekreis kennen lernen willst, so in Richtung Mücheln-Ziegelrodaer Forst, oder mal durch die Elster-Lupe-Aue, dann immer mal im Thema "Merseburg und Umgebung" und im LMB reinschauen.


----------



## Fel X (11. Mai 2009)

hmm naja ich hätte schon jemanden, der mit mir fahren würde, nur leider fehlt ihm die Kondition für Sessions, dir mich auch n bissl fordern und außerdem kann er auch nicht lange bei meinem Tempo mithalten 

ansonsten fahr ich ab und zu mal geilste Touren mit meinem Pa (der is auch so radbesessen wie ich^^), aber das passiert in seltensten Fällen, weil er recht wenig Zeit findet.

Am WE wär natürlich quasi immer Zeit und die Altersgruppe ist mir eigentlich auch egal, hauptsache ich habe Spaß und kann mich n bissl mit Gleichgesinnten austauschen...

@Zapp: Danke, dass du dich mal erkundigst, vielleicht komme ich montags auch mal, wenn meine ellis grad gut gelaunt sind^^


@Udo: Ich hab noch viel zu entdecken hier im Forum^^ ich werde überall mal so rumschauen, ob ich was interessantes finde, danke.


----------



## miroxrider (28. Mai 2009)

*Hi zusammen!
*Wer hat lust am *samstag (30.05.09) *die Heideunsicher zu machen?
*Ich fahre bevorzugt Trails abseits der Wege mit Airtime und rasanten Abfahrten.*
Also nicht unbedingt was für den Tourenfahrer.
*Start ist um 17:30 am Brunnen am Waldkater.*


----------



## lawahn (8. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend,

findet "rein zufällig" ein Treffen kommenden Samstag in den Vormittagsstunden statt? Wäre Klasse, wenn man mal gemeinsam die Heide umgräbt. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## miroxrider (9. Juni 2009)

also samstagvormittag bin ich beschäftigt, ich hab am wochende meist erst zeit *ab 16 uhr*, wer noch interesse an *freeride* und auch ein wenig *dirtjump* hat meldet euch.


----------



## Fel X (9. Juni 2009)

Samstag ist schlecht, aber wie wärs mit Sonntag? Sonntag hab ich Zeit, auch Vormittags und hatte eh vor ne Runde zu drehen.

Wenn Sonntag bei dir, lawahn, nicht geht frag ich gleich mal alle anderen an.


----------



## miroxrider (9. Juni 2009)

sonntag nachmittag wär optimal... 
aber wie gesagt ich habe nicht vor einfach nur rumzufahren
und man wird öfter hochschieben müssen um schnell herunter fahren zu können ;-)
achso und helm ist pflicht


----------



## Fel X (9. Juni 2009)

die nachricht war eig an lawahn gerichtet.......ich fahre nur XC und MA.....nix mit Freeride und Dirt......und Fan von schieben bin ich auch net 

ich FAHRE lieber hoch.....hab nicht umsonst n Hardtail.....vielleicht findste ja noch jmd aber ich wäre nicht dabei, sorry.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lawahn (10. Juni 2009)

moin fel x,

ja, sonntag hört sich auch gut an, aber dann bitte erst nach 12 uhr, da es in der nacht zuvor eine party geben wird. du erkennst mich dann an den augenringen 

14 uhr am waldkater?


----------



## Fel X (10. Juni 2009)

14 Uhr am Waldkater hört sich doch gut an....Helm ist Pflicht......hast du ne Idee für ne Route? 

wir sehn uns......du erkennst mich am Terrago 3^^


----------



## lawahn (11. Juni 2009)

Hmm, ich fahre meist kreuz und quer durch die Heide, in letzter Zeit zunächst Richtung Heidesee und von dort aus über die Siedlung Waldheil dann wieder gen Heide. Der Untergrund reicht vom asphaltierten Hauptweg bis zum schmalen Waldpfad. Bin aber bzgl. der Strecke für alles offen. Bis zum Sonntag dann; mal schaun, vllt. schließt sich ja doch noch der ein oder andere an....


----------



## Fel X (11. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß noch nicht so ganz, ob das Sonntag wirklich klappt.....mein Arm macht grad iwie Probleme.....ich werd trotzdem kommen.

Hier nochmal n Aufruf an alle:

*Sonntag, 14.06, 14:00
am Waldkater
aufn Ründchen durch die Heide/Heidesee
Wer dabei ist, einfach melden.
*


----------



## lawahn (14. Juni 2009)

Schade, naja, ich war von 13:45 bis 14:15 Uhr vor Ort; Heide war aber gut besucht. Auf ein nächstes Mal....


----------



## Fel X (14. Juni 2009)

Tut mir voll leid, dass ich nich nochmal bescheid gesagt hab, aber ich war die letzten Tage nicht da und konnte nicht absagen.....sorry......bist du trotzdem ne runde gefahrn?


----------



## lawahn (14. Juni 2009)

Na, aber das ist doch selbstverständlich!


----------



## sennewitzer (10. September 2009)

ich suche ein dirt/street fahrer aus halle


----------



## autorene (12. September 2009)

wer mich am sonntag mal durch die heide kämpfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lawahn (13. September 2009)

wetter war ja nicht so berauschend, aber es gibt ja entsprechende kleidung. fährst du regelmäßig sonntags? bestimmtes ziel oder distanz?


----------



## Cuscuta (14. September 2009)

Hab eine interessante Seite gefunden auf der ein paar trails aufgelistet sind. Viele liegen zwar nen ganze Stück die Saale rauf, aber in der in der Nähe gibts auch einige.

Vielleicht ist ja was dabei, was ihr noch nicht kennt


----------



## tillywilli1 (11. Januar 2010)

hay
scheint mir so das hit bloss über touren biken geredet wird
ich fahr downhill/freeride in halle trotha im kleinem wäldchen

ride on


----------



## Mauzilla (17. März 2010)

hey leute ^^
bin noch ziemlich neu hier..suche ein paar dirt/downhill/freeride fahrer aus Halle die mir ein bisschen was beibringen und zeigen können..freu mich über jede hilfe..also bis dann erst mal ^^

mfg mauzilla


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. März 2010)

Mit Dirt-Fahrern siehts wohl eher mau aus, vielleicht hopsen in Kanena  noch welche rum.
Für FR/DH frage mal hier an:   http://www.sb-kingsize.de/HTML/home.html
Dort nicht alleine fahren, unbedingt mit den Jungs vorher absprechen !
Oder frag mal beim Radladen Wittekindstr./Seebener Str. nach, die machen  immer mal Fahrten nach Thale oder in Bikeparks. Einige Jungs sind da  richtig fit. Grüße   R.R.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. April 2010)

Für alle MTBler die gerne mal ein bissl Druck machen: heute Abend gibts einen MTB-Sprint in der Heide. Es werden jeweils eine Runde à ca. 1 km gefahren, die letzten fliegen raus. Wer übrigbleibt hat dann eben gewonnen. Treffpunkt um 18.30 Uhr am Waldkater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TMS (15. April 2010)

Na toll und ich hab das Rennen verpasst-.-
Wie viele waren denn da?
Eher mit Downhill/Freeride Bikes oder "normale Mountainbikes"??
Ich habn Bergamont Team DH  und nen Bergamont Big Air 9.8 (;
Würde die beiden mal gerne ausfahren^^
Hab die erst seit November 09..
Also wenn was schönes in meiner Kategorie anliegt einfach mal bescheid sagen!
Gruß! Tony


----------



## beat82 (15. April 2010)

*ich habe hier was beim unisportzentrum gelesen:

Mountainbike
*Treffpunkt: an der Übersichtskarte am  Parkplatz Waldkater/Hubertusplatz
Beginn:     Montag, 12.  April 2010, 17.30 Uhr
Dauer:       1,5 - 2h

EINSTEIGER-Training mit anspruchsvollen Ausfahrten in und um  Halle. In regelmäßigen Abständen wird ein kleines Techniktraining  eingebunden. Schwerpunkt des Trainings liegt auf der  Grundlagenausdauer.   
Gemeinsame Vorbereitung auf  Rennen ist möglich.

Bei Fragen wendet euch  an: [email protected]
oder schaut auf www.radunion.com nach!


----------



## ZappBrannigan (15. April 2010)

Moin beat82 und alle anderen Bike aus Halle & Umgebung,

wie beat82 richtig gepostet hat, bietet die RadUnion in Kooperation mit dem Unisportzentrum einen MTB-Termin an. Alle Interessierten sind sehr herzlich eingeladen. Wir sind ein sehr lustiger Haufen und niemand muss Angst haben, dass er nicht hinterher kommt.

Wir tummeln und nicht nur in der Heide, sondern durchforsten das ganze Gebiet rund um Halle. Am WE sind eigentlich auch immer Touren geplant, es sei denn, dass diverse Rennen anstehen.

Details findet ihr aber auf der von beat82 geposteten HP der RadUnion.

Also... kommt einfach vorbei und schnuppert mal rein. Wir freuen uns über Gleichgesinnte 

Beste Grüße

Zapp


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. April 2010)

Hallo TMS,
die Schlachtschiffe kannst Du zum Sprint getrost zu Hause lassen, ideal ist ein "normales" MTB, vielleicht ein paar Stollen auf dem VR und ein nicht zu schmaler Lenker zum dran zerren. Aber wenn Du mit einem DHler bis in die letzte Runde fährst:Hut ab!
Waren etwa 12 (?) Leute da, alle Fraktionen (XC-Radler, aber auch DH/FR-Fahrer aus Halle und Seeburg). War lustig und anstrengend und mit lockerer Single-Trail-Runde nach dem Rennen bis Einbruch  Dunkelheit.
Soll immer am ersten Dienstag im Monat stattfinden, Strecke wird immer wechseln. Treffen am Waldkater 18.30 Uhr. 
Komm einfach vorbei, harten Hut mitbringen.


----------



## Chris650 (1. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich hoffe, dass kommenden Montag das Wetter passt. Dann bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## drexsack (6. Mai 2010)

Heissa, 

ich spiele ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken, zum Wintersemester von Kiel nach Halle zu wechseln. Wie ist die Stadt zu MTB mäßig? Es scheint ja ne Menge grüner Flecken zu geben auf den ersten Blick.


----------



## TMS (6. Mai 2010)

Es ist eig schön hier zu Biken (;
Für Touren und paar crossige Wege ist es in der Heide perfekt .
Oder mal ne Tour an der Saale entlang..
Nur Bikeparks und sowas sind nicht in der Nähe ,leider
Ham zwar auch nen kleinen Wald mit paar Sprüngen ,Trails und sogar Drops aber die sind leider schon sehr alt und zerfallen halb.
Aber wenn du nich auf so DH/FR stehst is Halle perfekt für dich!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo drexsack,
hier kann man schon nett radeln. Für kurze Runden die Heide, ansonsten in Rt. Westen, da gibts viele Einschnitte (Saaletal etc.). Bei normaler Fahrweise ca. 100 hm auf 10 km.
Und der Harz ist nicht weit: schöne Touren und drei Bikeparks und eine DH-Strecke.
Die MTB-Szene ist nicht so groß, hier fahren sie lieber Rennrad, aber Leute zum fahren wirst Du schon finden.


----------



## drexsack (7. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Infos, das klingt doch schonmal gut. Verglichen mit Kiel kann man sich vermutlich eh nur steigern


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (10. Mai 2010)

Ich finde Halle nicht schön zum radfahren, komme aus Wolfen und da hatte ich richtig viel Wald vor der Haustür. Seitdem ich in Halle Wohne, fahre ich weniger Rad und um Halle gibt es nur Acker und ein Hauch von nichts, ich kann hier nicht meine 70 Km im Wald fahren ohne das ich ständig Leute sehe. Das training ist hier in Halle recht öffentlich und weinger privat, im gegegnsatz zur Bad Düben und un Co. Es wird schnell langweilig und Du fährst immer wieder die gleichen Wege im vergleich zur Dübener Heide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHAKA-Commander (10. Mai 2010)

P.S. Für Rennradfahrer ist Halle und Umgebung optimal.


----------



## michin (12. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich find die Heide eigentlich ganz gut. Wenn man dann noch ein Stück Richtung Westen/Norden raus fährt wirds ne schöne Runde. 

Mo 17.30 kann man sich mal vormerken. Hat sonst jemand Lust mal zusammen ne Runde zu drehen?

Michi


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (17. Mai 2010)

Habe Kettenschlösser zu verschenken.

*SRAM POWER LINK S in Silber für 8 Fach Ketten. *(ca.20 Stück)

Der Beutel mit den Kettenschlössern liegt jetzt schon ein paar jahre bei  rum, im Großhandel gibts leider immer nur Händlergrößen.
Die Kettenschlösser sind aber alle neu und noch im Original Beutel.


----------



## GTdanni (17. Mai 2010)

Ich würde mal eins testen, aber ich vermute mal das passt nicht an eine HG91. 

Aber eh du sie jetzt weg wirfst. 

Ich würde es natürlich persönlich abholen. So sieht man sich mal. 


Cu Danni


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (18. Mai 2010)

Du brauchst eine 8 Fach Kette, 9 Fach brauchst Du die Goldenen. Die HG91 ist doch eine 8fach Kette also sollte das passen.

Ich fahre schon immer und auch SHIMANO Ketten mit Sram Kettenschlösser, in 18 jahren Rennrad und MTB Sport ist nie etwas passiert. wegen mir kannst Du den ganzen Beutel haben. Zum wegwerfen sind mir Fahrradkomponenten immer zu schade, aber soviel Ersatzteile sind mir zuviel.

Sag einfach bescheid wann Du Zeit hast, diese Woche kann ich immer nur ab 17:00 Uhr. 

Grüße

Matthias


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (18. Mai 2010)

P.S. Du nusst aber nicht extra von Bad Dürrenberg nach Halle fahren, ich kann es Dir auch per Brief zusenden.


----------



## Duefid (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Wenn es möglich wäre würde ich auch 2-3 nehmen.

lg Mario


----------



## GTdanni (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo Matthias. 

Ich habe ja nun auch einige Räder und das auch schon ne ganze Zeit Lang. 

Die Kettenproblematik kenne ich also zur Genüge, daher weiß ich das an der Hg 91 kein Sram/Connex/KMC passt. 

Allerdings soll es wohl bei den Schlössern unterschiedliche Margen geben und manche passen, ist ja nur im 1/100 Bereich. 

Nach Hallo fahren in der Woche wird wirklich knapp, bist du evtl zum Zeitfahren in Salzmünde? 

Cu Danni


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (19. Mai 2010)

Nein, bin Ex Radsportler.  Am beste Du gibst mir Deine adresse und ich sende Dir ain paar zu, auch an Duefid. Was weg ist ist weg und Porto lass ich über Firma laufen, kostet quasi nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duefid (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo Matthias,
wo drehst du immer deine Runden in Halle?

LG Mario


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (20. Mai 2010)

In der Heide oder ich richtung Wettin, viel auswahl hat man hier ja nicht.


----------



## Chris650 (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
Ist auch meine Standartstrecke. Fahre meistens 1h Kreuz und Quer durch die Heide, danach bis zur Fähre in Wettin und auf der anderen Saaleseite zurück.Vor und nach Brachwitz dann noch ein paar Schotterwege mitnehmen. Insgesamt 60-70km mit ca. 75% Asphalt Anteil .


----------



## ZappBrannigan (20. Mai 2010)

CHAKA-Commander schrieb:


> In der Heide oder ich richtung Wettin, viel auswahl hat man hier ja nicht.



Sorry, aber das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen! Mark, der Chef vom Stahlrad, veranstaltet jeden Donnerstag ab 18:00 Uhr eine kleine Ausfahrt. Einfach mal vorbeischauen und ich garantiere euch, dass ihr eure Meinung schlagartig ändern werdet!

Evtl. ist hin und wieder auch Falk Wenzel mit dabei. Der kennt wirklich jeden Trail in und um Halle herum! Bin vor einigen Wochen mit Mark und Falk ca. 2,5 Std. unterwegs gewesen und zwar fast ausschließlich auf Trails. Gut... hin und wieder lassen sich Asphaltabschnitte und Straße nicht vermeiden, aber die dauerten max. 5 Minuten!!!

Beste Grüße

Zapp


----------



## Chris650 (20. Mai 2010)

@Zapp: Ist der Treffpunkt direkt vor dem Laden?



Keine Ahnung, ob das schon gepostet wurde:

www.mtb-saalekreis.de


----------



## Duefid (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo Chaka

Fahr auch immer verschiedene Strecken durch die Heide.Müssen mal zusammen fahren.Bin aber erst ca 400km dieses Jahr gefahren.Also noch nicht so fit.

LG mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHAKA-Commander (20. Mai 2010)

Dito, peinlich wenn einen Frauen mit Kindersitz überholen.
Da können wir zusammen trainieren ohne das es peinlich wird, hast Du morgen lust zu fahren. Bin zwar noch etwas angeschlagen von der Grippe, aber eine kleine Ausfahrt könnte es schon sein.

Grüße Matthias


----------



## TMS (21. Mai 2010)

Hi also macht der echt jeden Donnerstag sone Ausfahrt?
Ich und nen Kumpel würden da eventuell auch mal mit kommen wäre cool wenn wir mal meine Bikes ausfahren könnten (Big Air , Team DH) oder fahren die dann mit leichteren Bikes?^^ Glaube nich oder weil im Laden sind ja fast nur DH Monster hehe wäre echt geil


----------



## ZappBrannigan (21. Mai 2010)

Chris650 schrieb:


> @Zapp: Ist der Treffpunkt direkt vor dem Laden?



Hmm... da hat er garnichts Genaueres zu gesagt... ich denke aber mal, dass er von dort aus startet, da er erst ab 18:00 Uhr im Laden weg kann! Werd' ihn aber mal fragen...



TMS schrieb:


> Hi also macht der echt jeden Donnerstag sone Ausfahrt?
> Ich und nen Kumpel würden da eventuell auch mal mit kommen wäre cool wenn wir mal meine Bikes ausfahren könnten (Big Air , Team DH) oder fahren die dann mit leichteren Bikes?^^ Glaube nich oder weil im Laden sind ja fast nur DH Monster hehe wäre echt geil



Nein, leider nicht. Mark fährt wahrscheinlich mit seinem SingleSpeeder und die anderen dürften auch alle "normale" CC-MTBs haben. Aber ich weiß von ihm, dass er regelmäßig Wochenendausflüge in die Bikeparks der Region (also Schulenberg, Hahnenklee, usw.) unternimmt. Gleichgesinnte sind herzlich eingeladen. Frag ihn doch einfach mal, wann denn wieder so eine Tour ansteht.

Ciao Zapp


----------



## Chris650 (21. Mai 2010)

Hi,

färht morgen, den 22.05, jemand eine Runde? Ich würde zwischen 10 und 11 uhr starten für ca. 3 bis 4h.


Gruß
Christian


----------



## ZappBrannigan (21. Mai 2010)

Chris650 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> färht morgen, den 22.05, jemand eine Runde? Ich würde zwischen 10 und 11 uhr starten für ca. 3 bis 4h.
> 
> ...



Klingt interessant! Wäre morgen 'ne RR-Runde gefahren... Da ich heute abend zu 'ner Party bin, würde ich 11:00 Uhr bevorzugen  Von wo aus willst du den Starten?

Ciao Zapp


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (21. Mai 2010)

Wer hat heute lust eine kleine runde mit dem MTB zu drehen, aber bitte nur Hobbyfahrer.
Hätte gegen 16:00 Uhr Zeit


----------



## Duefid (21. Mai 2010)

hallo

16 uhr ist zu früh.werde heute abend eine runde durch die heide drehen aber erst gegen 18 uhr.

lg mario


----------



## Chris650 (21. Mai 2010)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> Klingt interessant! Wäre morgen 'ne RR-Runde gefahren... Da ich heute abend zu 'ner Party bin, würde ich 11:00 Uhr bevorzugen  Von wo aus willst du den Starten?
> 
> Ciao Zapp




OK. Das passt mir gut. Werde morgen körperlich auch nicht ganz auf der Höhe sein, da ich heute noch ein paar Bahnen schwimme und danach noch zu einer Feier will.

Um 11Uhr am Waldkater?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (21. Mai 2010)

18:00 Uhr ist auch ok, wiviel Kilometer möchtest Du fahren.


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (21. Mai 2010)

18:00 Uhr ist auch OK, wo trefft Ihr euch immer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duefid (21. Mai 2010)

hallo

waldkater. so zwischen 18 und 18.30 bin ich da.muß mich noch um meine tochter kümmern.

lg mario


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (21. Mai 2010)

ok


----------



## ZappBrannigan (21. Mai 2010)

Chris650 schrieb:


> OK. Das passt mir gut. Werde morgen körperlich auch nicht ganz auf der Höhe sein, da ich heute noch ein paar Bahnen schwimme und danach noch zu einer Feier will.
> 
> Um 11Uhr am Waldkater?
> 
> ...



Alles klar! 11:00 Uhr am Waldkater. Erkennungszeichen = rotes MTB


----------



## Chris650 (22. Mai 2010)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> Alles klar! 11:00 Uhr am Waldkater. Erkennungszeichen = rotes MTB



Erkennungszeichen: fahles Gesicht und Augenringe bis zu den Knien. 

MTB sieht aus wie ein mattschwarzes Kinderrad


----------



## Duefid (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo Chaka,

schreib einfach wann du wieder zeit hast.

lg Mario


----------



## Chris650 (24. Mai 2010)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> Alles klar! 11:00 Uhr am Waldkater. Erkennungszeichen = rotes MTB



So, war mit Zapp am Samstag unterwegs und es war eine tolle Tour. Halle bietet wirklich schöne Trails. Ich hoffe, dass er sich nicht zu sehr gelangweilt hat und auf baldige Wiederholung.Danke nochmal.


----------



## Duefid (24. Mai 2010)

hallo chris650,

wieviel km seit ihr gefahren und wo lang? würde das nächste mal mitkommen wenn es zeitlich klappt.

lg mario


----------



## Chris650 (24. Mai 2010)

Duefid schrieb:


> hallo chris650,
> 
> wieviel km seit ihr gefahren und wo lang? würde das nächste mal mitkommen wenn es zeitlich klappt.
> 
> lg mario



Hi,

waren ca. 80km. Kann dir nur grob die Richtung sagen, kenne mich in Halle und Umgebung nicht so gut aus. Heide-Lieskau-Seeburg-Heide.

*Fahre morgen Abend, den 25.05, eine Runde. Strecke egal. Irgendwer Lust?*


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (26. Mai 2010)

Hat jemand Lust heute Abend eine kleine Runde in der Heide zu drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergarbeiter (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo "Nachbarn",
vielleicht hat ja hier zu jemand Lust:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10254


----------



## ZappBrannigan (27. Mai 2010)

Chris650 schrieb:


> So, war mit Zapp am Samstag unterwegs und es war eine tolle Tour. Halle bietet wirklich schöne Trails. Ich hoffe, dass er sich nicht zu sehr gelangweilt hat und auf baldige Wiederholung.Danke nochmal.



Hey Chris,

mir hat die Tour auch sehr gefallen und von Langeweile kann garkeine Rede sein. Im Gegenteil. Dank dir war ich ja pünktlich in Osendorf 

An den nächsten WEen sieht es hinsichtlich einer Tour sehr schlecht aus. Entweder stehen Rennen oder andere Verpflichtungen an!

Sobald ich aber wieder etwas mehr Zeit habe oder wir im Verein eine Ausfahrt planen, sag' ich hier bescheid.

Beste Grüße

André

P.S. Du und alle anderen sind natürlich nach wie vor recht herzlich zum Montagstraining eingeladen!!!


----------



## grali (27. Mai 2010)

heyhey,

ist zwar kurzfristig aber...

mag jemand morgen nachmittag (15 uhr oder so) mit durch die heide und umland fahren? (vielleicht auch jemand der sich auskennt...?)


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (4. Juni 2010)

Fährt heute abend jemand eine kleine Runde?


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (21. Juni 2010)

fährt wer heute  abend?


----------



## EvilEvo (25. Juni 2010)

Hier is ja richtig Bewegung drin.
Hey Mattias, ich hab die nächsten 6 Wochen nich viel zu tun, vielleicht können Marcel und ich oder wenigstens ich mal zu dir rumkommen, kannst mal zeigen, was Halle so zu bieten hat^^.
Oder vielleicht läuft auch mal wieder was auf dem Brocken? Meld dich mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHAKA-Commander (25. Juni 2010)

Klar, am Wochenende habe ich auch Sturmfrei, meine Regierung muß arbeiten.
Halle ist nicht so schön wie Bitterfeld, aber da man jetzt ja 4,50 für sein Fahrrad im Zug zahlen muss, passt es mir ganz gut wenn Ihr beide nach Halle kommt. Bernadette ist mit unseren Auto unterwegs.


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (25. Juni 2010)

Sonntag soll das Wetter ja gut sein


----------



## EvilEvo (25. Juni 2010)

Sonntag muss ich halb 4 in BTF sein zum Städtewettbewerb, morgen hab ich schon eine Tour geplant, hab nicht so schnell mit einer Antwort gerechnet^^.
Ich fahr ja z.Z. kostenlos zug mit dem Schülerferienticket. Ich frag mal Marcel, was er dazu sagt, ab Mittwoch hab ich wieder Zeit, nächster Freitag wär super, Samstag haue ich allerdings schonwieder nach Meck ab.


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (25. Juni 2010)

Städtewettbewerb???


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (25. Juni 2010)

Samstag geht auch, da kann ich Sonntag ne große Runde fahren


----------



## xtinto (15. Juli 2010)

Moin,

plant jemand für Samstag ne Tour inkl. ein paar Trails?  Würde mich gern mit dran hängen. Von mir aus auch schon früh wenn es noch ein wenig kühler ist.

Gruß Tinto


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (16. Juli 2010)

Ich hätte morgen Lust und Zeit, allerdings auch nur Vormittag, bis 60-70 Km fahr ich mit.


----------



## xtinto (16. Juli 2010)

CHAKA-Commander schrieb:


> Ich hätte morgen Lust und Zeit, allerdings auch nur Vormittag, bis 60-70 Km fahr ich mit.


 
Jo das passt! Hast`e ne Idee wo?


----------



## J.P.Biking (16. Juli 2010)

Hi zusammen,

da ja im Raum ABI scheinbar nix geht ----> siehe Forumeintrag...

Wenn hier mal was geplant wird für Halle / Umland in den kommenden Wochen würde auch ich gern mal auf ne Runde mitkommen!

Grüße vom Jens!


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (16. Juli 2010)

Ich fahr gern zum Petersberg, das sind dann immer 40 - 60 Km.
Wir können uns vor der AOK treffen, von der Zeit richte ich mich nach Dir, Hauptsache ich bin wieder 14:00 Uhr zurück.

@ J.P.Biking: Ein paar Freunde und ich wollen am Sonntag von Thalheim zum Petersberg, das sind aber alles nur Blutige Hobbyfahrer und es wird mehr eine Bierrunde. Wo kommst Du denn her, oder aus welcher Stadt denn ABI ist groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtinto (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo Jens,

dann komm doch morgen einfach mit!?
Ich weiß zwar noch nicht wo und wann aber es wird sich schon was finden! Ich weiß ja nicht wie Mobil ihre seid? (Bekomme nur mein Rad ins Auto) Aber sonst könnten wir auch mal irgend ein Waldgebiet erkunden (Ziegelrodaer Forst oder sowas)

Gruß Jens


----------



## xtinto (16. Juli 2010)

CHAKA-Commander schrieb:


> Ich fahr gern zum Petersberg, das sind dann immer 40 - 60 Km.
> Wir können uns vor der AOK treffen, von der Zeit richte ich mich nach Dir, Hauptsache ich bin wieder 14:00 Uhr zurück.


 
Na das ist doch mal ein Wort! Was denkst Du wann wir uns an der AOK Treffen sollten damit Du 14:00 Uhr zurück bist?

Gruß Jens


----------



## J.P.Biking (16. Juli 2010)

Hi,

danke für eure Einladung für morgen! Leider kann ich nicht da ich morgen am Firmentriathlon in Braunsbedra teilnehme.

Ich halte die Flagge für die "Biker" hoch - 30km hab ich vor mir. Nach unserem Schwimmer und vor dem Läufer 

Ich bin aus Bitterfeld - wo schon lang kein Dreck mehr vom Himmel fällt, hehe 

Ich fahre gerne schwere Trails - aber auch einfach mal in's grüne. Bin so eher der Freeride - Sparte zuzuordnen.


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (16. Juli 2010)

@J.P.Biking: "In Halle werden die Dummen nicht alle", ich komme Ursprünglich aber auch aus Bitterfeld-Wolfen.

Dann wäre die Truppe am Sonnatg etwas für Dich, wobei wir viel Straße fahren müssen. Die Jungs wollen ja unbedingt auf den Petersberg und nicht die schönen Bitterfelder Strecken fahren.


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (16. Juli 2010)

Ist 10:00 Uhr für Dich OK? Ab 13/14 Uhr wird es zu Warm und dann ist es mir auch mit dem Ozon zu viel.

Ich habe ein Rotes CC Fahrrad und relativ Bunte Radsachen (ohne Helm) an.

Bis morgen

Matthias


----------



## J.P.Biking (16. Juli 2010)

Hi,

also dieses WE paßt es net bei mir. Eher wäre das übernächste WE Zeit - sprich 24./25. Juli.

Mal sehen


----------



## xtinto (16. Juli 2010)

OK morgen 10 Uhr AOK! 
matt schwarz/weißes Bull mit weißen Flats 

Bis denne Jens


----------



## Duefid (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo Chaka

Mist morgen bin ich bei einer Hochzeit.Wäre sonst mitgekommen .Werde aber wieder am Sonntag gegen 10 Starten.

lg Mario


----------



## xtinto (16. Juli 2010)

J.P.Biking schrieb:


> Ich fahre gerne schwere Trails - aber auch einfach mal in's grüne. Bin so eher der Freeride - Sparte zuzuordnen.


 
Das gefällt mir natürlich auch besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Juli 2010)

Chaka-Commander, Du nervst. Wer rumheult das Halles Umgebung nix bietet und dann Strasse zum Petersberg fährt, zeigt nur das er keine Ahnung hat.
Und die Dummen werde hier vor allem deshalb nicht alle, weil ständig neue von außerhalb zuziehen.
schönes Wochenende und jammer weiter


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (18. Juli 2010)

@ Ritter Runkel: Das hast Du jetzt Missverstanden, ich fahre von Halle zum Petersberg auch Waldautobahn. Meine Freunde und ich, wollten aber von Thalheim aus Starten und nicht von Halle.
Es ist sympathisch wenn man auch mal über sich selbst lachen kann und die Vorurteile die so jede Region mit sich bringt. Da der Ruf auch immer nahe an der Wahrheit liegt, -siehe Kölner oder Schwaben. Die di hier zuziehen gehen meist wieder weg, das sind dann eher Studenten. Fast alle meine Freunde aus der Uni zieht es wieder weg von Halle, die Ausbildung haben sie hier bekommen und Ihre Wertschöpfung erbringen Sie in einer schöneren Stadt -warum wohl?
Also kann es den zugesogenen nicht liegen, die verschwinden ja auch wieder nach 5 Jahren Studium.

Ansonsten lade ich Dich gerne mal ein um in Bitterfeld-Wolfen Rad zu fahren, Halle ist und bleibt nunmal ein Rennrad-Land. Hier kann ich keine 80 Km einsam im Wald fahren, Halle hat einfach kein großes angrenzendes Waldgebiet wie die Dübener Heide.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo CHAKA-Commmander,
natürlich sind wir Hallenser blöd (wer sonst macht seine eigene Stadt selbst so nieder, mit Taten, verbal und durch die Wahl solch eines Magistrats ?) und Halle ist ein Kuhdorf, aber das muss mir kein Bitterfelder sagen. 
Absolventen -und nicht nur die- bleiben in erster Linie nicht hier, weil sie keine (vernünftige) Stelle bekommen.
Wieso ist HAL+Umkreis Rennradland und wieso brauchts zum MTB-Radeln Wald ?
Vielleicht lt. BIKE-Definition, aber die wenigsten Deutschen wohnen in Ilmenau, Braunlage oder Heidelberg und fahren trotzdem halbwegs glücklich MTB und sooo viel Wald gibts am Gardasee ja auch nicht.....
BTF kenn ich ein wenig durchs MTBO-Fahren und anderes, ist schön hat meinen Segen.
Einladung zu einer HAL/SK/ML-Feierabendrunde geht bei Gelegenheit raus an Dich, Grüße


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (19. Juli 2010)

Weil die trainingsbedingungen als Raadsportler einfach besser sind und es nur Radsport Vereine gibt mit MTB als Sektion. Im Radsport gibt es hier (auch in ABI) eine große BDR-Trainerauswahl und Du wirst von Anfang an perfekt gefördert. Als MTBfahrer sieht es da anderst aus. Hab ein Bekannten aus dem MTBO Verein in Bitterfeld-Wolfen, da liegn Welten zwischen dem Radsportvereinen. Alleine die Ausbildung und vernetzung der Trainer und dann auch die Professionalität und das Material.

Klar, sach wann und treffen am Waldkater? nur Zeitig genug damit ich nicht einen Tag vorher GA2 oder EB fahre und dann bei Dir Tod bin.


----------



## EvilEvo (19. Juli 2010)

CHAKA-Commander schrieb:


> Im Radsport gibt es hier (auch in ABI) eine große BDR-Trainerauswahl und Du wirst von Anfang an perfekt gefördert. Als MTBfahrer sieht es da anderst aus. Hab ein Bekannten aus dem MTBO Verein in Bitterfeld-Wolfen, da liegn Welten zwischen dem Radsportvereinen. Alleine die Ausbildung und vernetzung der Trainer und dann auch die Professionalität und das Material.



Da haste wohl recht, aber das Material ist schon ziemlich gut


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (19. Juli 2010)

Eher nicht, Ergometer usw. Material im Sinne von Fahrrad spielt eine kleine Rolle. Die Vereine Sind Besser ausgestattet mit Trainingsgerät, wie Transportmittel, Bekleidung,  Ergometer usw. Ob das Fahrrad jetzt ein oder zwei Gramm leichter ist, spielt fast keine Rolle aber im RSV Wolfen warn wir jeden Mittwoch auf der Rennbahn in Leipzig, Luftsimmulierte trainings, Trainingslager 3-4x im Jahr. Fast alle Radsportler die nur im Winter fahren wenn es keine Radrennn gibt, warn immer schneller als die klassischen MTBler. Mein Alter Herr (50+) fährt als Hobbyfahrer mal eben mit 120er Puls mit 30Km/H um die Goitzsche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHAKA-Commander (19. Juli 2010)

Hi Robert, wir wollen am 24. oder 25. zum Brocken, hast Du da Zeit?


----------



## EvilEvo (19. Juli 2010)

Klar hab ich da Zeit. Zum Thema Ausrüstung der Vereine diskutier ich mit dir nicht mehr, du hast ja recht, aber was will man machen, wenn´s kein Geld gibt.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Juli 2010)

CHAKA-Commander: heute 18.30 am Waldkater. Geht auch mit müden Beinen, ich habe 2 Wochen nicht auf dem Rad gesessen. Soll eine Runde zum Zeigen sein, der Lohn ist ein sehr schöner Single-Trail, hoffentlich noch nicht zugewuchert. Mal sehen, wie weit wir kommen, besser Lampen mitnehmen.   Gruß


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (19. Juli 2010)

18.30Waldkater ist OK


----------



## xtinto (19. Juli 2010)

CHAKA-Commander schrieb:


> 18.30Waldkater ist OK


 
schade zu spät ins Forum geguckt. Wäre auch gern dabei gewesen. Naja vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (20. Juli 2010)

xtinto schrieb:


> schade zu spät ins Forum geguckt. Wäre auch gern dabei gewesen. Naja vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.



Kein Problem!!! Donnerstag, 18:00 Uhr, Seebener Straße / Wittekindstraße, vorm Stahlrad!

Ansonsten trifft sich die RadUnion jeden Montag, 18:30 Uhr zum MTB-Fahren mit Gleichgesinnten


----------



## xtinto (20. Juli 2010)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> Kein Problem!!! Donnerstag, 18:00 Uhr, Seebener Straße / Wittekindstraße, vorm Stahlrad!


 
Ok das finde ich 

Und wo ist das? :


ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> Ansonsten trifft sich die RadUnion jeden Montag, 18:30 Uhr zum MTB-Fahren mit Gleichgesinnten


----------



## ZappBrannigan (20. Juli 2010)

xtinto schrieb:


> Und wo ist das? :



An der großen Tafel neben der Einfahrt zum Parkplatz am Waldkater

Ciao Zapp


----------



## EvilEvo (20. Juli 2010)

@Chaka Commander: Ruf mich bitte mal bis Freitag an, wie wir das am WE mit dem Brocken machen, ich bin für alles zu haben, müsst nur sagen, wie ihr das machen wollt. Mein Auto stünde auch zur Verfügung, also das große Blaue. Bin ab morgen im Dühn unterwegs und hab da kein Inet.


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (22. Juli 2010)

@EvilEvo: So wie es ausschaut. fahren wir am Sonntag von Thalheim aus. Tobi, Marcel und ich sind Erkältet, also eher eine kleine Tour. Wir müssen uns am Samstag bei der Pool-Party einen eingafangen haben. 
Montag haben wir uns schon nicht mehr gut Gefühlt, -Kollektive Erkältung im Sommer.
Jetzt hoffen wir mal das wir wieder bis Sonntag Fit sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.P.Biking (23. Juli 2010)

Moin zusammen,

hab so gelese das eine Tour ab Thalheim starten soll? Eventuell - wenn meine Chefin nix gegen hat - würde ich mich anschließen...

Wie schonmal beschrieben fahre ich ein Big Hit was eher auf DH ausgelegt ist - ansonsten könnte ich auch mein Rennradl nehmen, hehe 

Gruß!


----------



## EvilEvo (23. Juli 2010)

Nja, versuchen kannst du´s wir fahren aber denfinitv CC im Gelände.


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (23. Juli 2010)

Aber mit ner Flasche Bier aufn Petersberg


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (24. Juli 2010)

Morgen 14:00 Uhr vor der Quickbox in Wolfen. Strecke von 40 bis 70 Km und GA1


----------



## meier (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Hallenser,
bin neu in Halle und im Forum und möchte hier MTB fahren. Viel ist ja nicht los im Forum, ich hoffe doch das hier gefahren wird. Wo fährt man hier am besten, gibts regelmäßige Runden und in welchen Laden kann man hier gehen? Die ich gesehen habe machen bis jetzt auch nicht den tollen Eindruck.   meier


----------



## MCTryal (7. Oktober 2010)

Geht mir ähnlich bin seit einem halben Jahr hier und kenne bis jetzt die einschlägigen Radwanderwege Richtung Wettin oder Merseburg, der Petersberg ist auch einen Ausflug wert wobei man da auch überwiegend Asphaltiert unterwegs ist. 

Werde aber am Wochenende wohl mal die Dölauer Heide Testen.
http://www.halle.de/index.asp?MenuID=4366&SubPage=5 sieht in google Earth ganz ok aus.

Vieleicht hat ja wer ansprechende MTB Routen fürs GPS für die Newbees?
http://www.bikemap.net/ hier gibts ja schon einiges. 
In neuen Gebieten ist ein GPS empfänge schon ne tolle Sache.


----------



## NoBseHz (7. Oktober 2010)

Hi, bin seit 1.10. Wohnhaft in Halle (südlich des Marktplatzes an der Haltestelle Ludwigstraße, Linie 1&6). Ich bin 2008 und 2009 leistungssportlich Mountainbike gefahren und habe auch brauchbare Ergebnisse im Langstreckenbereich erziehlt, aber 2010 bin ich wegen Abiturs und danach der Feierei vom Leistungssport zurückgetreten. Mitlerweile bin ich froh, wenn ich ein paar Stunden entspannt fahren kann. Daher suche ich in Halle jetzt natürlich passende Wege. Berge gibts hier wohl nicht, aber man sieht viele Mountainbikes und auch mit ordentlich Federweg in der Stadt. Ich habe keine Lust/Zeit weit mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln aus der Stadt zu fahren, gibt es hier CC-Kurs ähnliche Strecken?

Wer mal ein paar Stunden fahren will und gute Wege, Trails und Strecken kennt, der möge sich bitte bitte bei mir melden. Ich bin bisher nur mal im Süden aus der Stadt raus am Saaleradweg, das ist ja eine absolute Katastrophe!


----------



## Duefid (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

Fahre mit ein paar Freunden meist Sonntags Vormittag kleine Touren ca.50-70km oder in der Dölauer Heide kreuz und Quer.Kannst ja mal mitkommen.

lg Mario


----------



## kon (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke auch das man für kleinere runden in der Heide am besten aufgehoben ist. Dort sollte eigentlich jeder was finden. Von breiten Wegen zum Heitzen, über Strecken mit vielen (wenn auch nicht allzu langen) Anstiegen bis hin zu steilen kurzen Abfahrten ist alles machbar. Wer auf längere Touren steht  kann sich ja Richtung Petersberg oder Richtung Salzmünde/Saaletal aber auch Süßem See aufmachen.

Die Frage mit den Radläden ist schon schwerer. Da hat wohl jeder seine persönliche Vorliebe. Das meiste kauft man wahrscheinlich eh online (Preis und Auswahl). Wenn man mal dringend irgendwelche Teile braucht ist Emporon sicher ne gute Adresse. Dort gibt es die größte Auswahl der Stadt, von Teilen im unteren bis mittleren Bereich. Vorallem wenn am WE was kaputt ist kann man dort Samstag bis 16Uhr noch Ersatz bekommen. Für alle Dirt/Freerider und Downhiller sei Stahlrad noch empfohlen. Kleiner Laden mit erstaunlich großer Auswahl und einem Besitzer der Ahnung von der Materie hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZappBrannigan (8. Oktober 2010)

meier schrieb:


> Hallo Hallenser,
> bin neu in Halle und im Forum und möchte hier MTB fahren. Viel ist ja nicht los im Forum, ich hoffe doch das hier gefahren wird. Wo fährt man hier am besten, gibts regelmäßige Runden und in welchen Laden kann man hier gehen? Die ich gesehen habe machen bis jetzt auch nicht den tollen Eindruck.   meier



Zur Zeit gibt es folgende MTB-Treffs:

Montags: RadUnion, 17:00 Uhr an der großen Tafel am Parkplatz Waldkater
Mittwochs: Bike-Insider, 18:30 Uhr vorm Laden in der Mansfelder Straße
Donnerstags: Stahlrad, 18:00 Uhr vorm Laden Ecke Wittekindstraße / Seebener Straße

Da es aber immer früher dunkel wird, ist ausreichend Licht erforderlich!!!

Hinsichtlich der Fahrradläden kann ich Kon nur voll und ganz zustimmen. V.a. im Stahlrad bekommst du schnelle und kompetente Hilfe und was Marc nicht hat, wird halt bestellt!!! 

Ciao Zapp


----------



## NoBseHz (8. Oktober 2010)

@Duefid: Cool cool, sonntags hab ich sogar Zeit. Wo muss ich denn sonntags sein (Straße und Hausnummer aber auch Haltestelle sind für mich als Ortsunkundiger sicher die wichtigsten Infos  ). Wenn es geht komme ich doch glatt mal vorbei! Dölauer Heide wäre sicherlich für mich das interessanteste, mein Bruder hat in Dresden studiert und da lag das auch am nähsten und hatte viele kleine Ecken, wo man ganz gut fahren konnte!


----------



## bentakle (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallihallo,  

habe zufällig den Thread entdeckt und musste mich doch gleich mal zu Wort melden  Wohne zwar schon länger in Halle ( 1 Jahr), aber hab mir erst letztes We ein neues Fahrrad gekauft und nu angefangen die Heide zu erkunden. 
Da ich doch etwas träge war die letzten Jahre, fehlt es vielleicht noch ein bissl an Ausdauer, aber das versuche ich grad wieder zu richten  

Wäre super wenn man sich mal treffen könnte, oder ich mich ner kleinen Tour durch die Heide anschließen könnte. Da ich fast direkt an der Heide wohne, gehts bei mir auch mal spontan in der Woche, am We ist immer bissl schlecht da müsste ich länger planen können. 

Also vielleicht bis bald  Werd das ganze hier mal im Auge behalten.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. Oktober 2010)

Als Tip für Neuhallenser: am WE bei schönem Wetter ist die Heide sehr voll, ist eher für'ne schnelle Runde in der Woche gut. Probierts lieber mal im Bereich Halle(mit Wegen an der Saale nebst Kanal und Kiesgruben)-Köchstedt-Wormsleben-Rothenburg-Küttner Busch-Halle. Das ist von Halle alles noch zu schaffen, ihr habt Einschnitte z.B. von Saale, Salza und Laweke,d.h. Höhenmeter, es gibt schöne Ausblicke und auch ein paar sehr schöne Single-Trails. 
Die Bike-Insider-Runden sind zum Nachfahren aufgezeichnet:http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?hl=de...373107030862280816.0004760939d01c5cb8efc&z=11
Allerding sehr Straßen-und Feldweglastig.
Mehr Pfade gibts bei der Rad-Union-Runde am Mo oder der DoTags-Stahlrad-Runde. Wer noch Interesse an kleinsten Rennchen und evtl. Touren hat:  
http://stahlrad-halle.de/neues.html
Wer den Durchblick kriegen möchte, sollte unbedingt an Falks Orientierungsrennen teilnehmen, da lernt man auch viel von Halles Umgebung kennen, Infos beim Velo e.V.:
http://www.velo-ev.de/
Ansonsten immer Leute fragen, die Euch über den Weg fahren.


----------



## NoBseHz (13. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Infos! Die Heide erkunde ich mir so nach und nach, ist von meiner Haustür 5min weg. Leider bleibt nur wenig Zeit zum Biken nebst Studium, bis ich immer die Schlösser runter gemacht hab, etc., das nervt schon. War daheim schöner: Garage auf, los gehts =D


----------



## aecx (21. Oktober 2010)

cool, dass es doch noch welche hier gibt. lust ne runde zu drehen hätt ich aber auch mal.

danke für die infos zum fahrradtreffen, was fürn glück, dass das stahlrad nur die straße runter ist. 

jetzt bräucht ich nur noch ne vernünftige radhose und dann kanns los gehen. 

wir könne ja auch mal zusammen die heide erkunden. mit den alten hasen kann ich im moment eh nicht mithalten, da ich erst noch an der ausdauer arbeiten muss.

im übrigen könnt ihr mich auch gern über ICQ kontaktieren, da ist vielleicht weniger umständlich, wenn man mal ne runde drehen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. November 2010)

Hier noch mal schön zusammengefasst die aktuelle Übersicht über die "offiziellen" und für alle offenen Ausfahrten:

http://www.radunion.com/wp/2010/10/anderung-der-trainingszeiten/#more-1612


----------



## stiefelriemen (20. November 2010)

Hallo

Kann mir jemand sagen bzw. beschreiben wo das Wäldchen in Trohta ist oder liegt.

mfg


----------



## TMS (20. November 2010)

Hi,ja kann ich dir sagen ^^
Ob dus findest ist ne andere Sache ;D
Also du musst hinten an der Trotha Haltestelle austeigen dann einfach bis vor du dem Bahnübergang gehen dann sind rechts und links kleine Gartenanlagen.. da fährste dran vorbei, und dannach kommt auf der rechten Seite ein Schotterplatz oder halt sone kleine runde Dreckstelle ;D da fährste rein dann gehts da sonen Feldweg hoch du musst bis ganz hoch dann is da links oben so ein ein kleiner Garten  kurz dahinter gehts in den Wald rein jetzt einfach nur dem Pfad folgen und du siehst schon wo es hingeht. Viel Spaß beim erkunden (;


----------



## rettass79 (10. Januar 2011)

hallo leute.

bin neu hier im forum und finde es voll klasse das es im netz sowas gibt. ich habe mir heute auch ein neues bike gekauft naja es ist eigentlich mein erstes hih ich hoffe das ich damit keinen fehl kauf gemacht habe und wenn hmmm muss ich schauen. aber die erste fahrt war schon mal gut nun fejlt nur noch die fahrt im gelände grins.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Januar 2011)

rettass79 schrieb:


> hallo leute.
> 
> bin neu hier im forum und finde es voll klasse das es im netz sowas gibt. ich habe mir heute auch ein neues bike gekauft naja es ist eigentlich mein erstes hih ich hoffe das ich damit keinen fehl kauf gemacht habe und wenn hmmm muss ich schauen. aber die erste fahrt war schon mal gut nun fejlt nur noch die fahrt im gelände grins.


Na dann mal Willkommen hier im Forum.
Was hast Du dir denn für ein Bike zugelegt? Vielleicht sieht man sich bei einer Tour. Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem Bike.


----------



## rettass79 (13. Januar 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Na dann mal Willkommen hier im Forum.
> Was hast Du dir denn fr ein Bike zugelegt? Vielleicht sieht man sich bei einer Tour. Dir viel Spa mit Deinem Bike.


 
danke schön für das willkommen

das ist mein neues bike: Merida Matts XT Edition

kenne mich ja nicht so aus ob es ein gutes oder ein schlechtes ist aber die schaltung und die bremsen scheinen gut zu sein und es fhrt sich richtig gut


----------



## Udo1 (13. Januar 2011)

rettass79 schrieb:


> danke schön für das willkommen
> 
> das ist mein neues bike: Merida Matts XT Edition
> 
> kenne mich ja nicht so aus ob es ein gutes oder ein schlechtes ist aber die schaltung und die bremsen scheinen gut zu sein und es fhrt sich richtig gut


Also ein 30 Gang Hardtail


----------



## rettass79 (14. Januar 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Also ein 30 Gang Hardtail


 

naja nicht ganz es sind 27  habe nochmal gezählt hihi und was sagst du geht es oder ist es nicht so gut??


----------



## Udo1 (14. Januar 2011)

rettass79 schrieb:


> naja nicht ganz es sind 27  habe nochmal gezählt hihi und was sagst du geht es oder ist es nicht so gut??


Ich habe mal gegoogelt und habe Dein Bike nur in der 30 Gang Variante gefunden, sieht gut aus, Ausstattung ist ja alles XT. Ich fahre leider kein Hardtail mehr, Rückenprobleme, da ist mein Renner natürlich um etliches schwerer.


----------



## NoBseHz (14. Januar 2011)

Das hängt vom Einsatzbereich ab. Für den leichten XC und sowas oder mal hier durch die Heide preschen ist das genau richtig für das Preisniveau. Damit wirst du auch nicht mehr oder weniger Spaß am Biken hier in der Gegend haben als ich mit meinem etwas höherwertigen Rad, das ebenfalls "nur" 27 Gänge hat  dadrauf kommts nicht an (z. B. der Trend jetzt auf 20 Gänge umzusteigen beim MTB, während auf der Straße wieder zu Compact-Kurbeln tendiert wird statt 20 Gängen). Schön ist, wenn du eine gute Federgabel hast, die ihren Dienst vernünftig tut. Ich finde es für die Gegend hier, die leider beinahe keinen bzw. nur einen äußerst begrenzten Einsatz des MTBs erlaubt, auch egal, ob man Scheibenbremsen oder Felgenbremsen hat. 

Viel Spaß mit dem Ding! An sich kann ja nix kaputt gehen, außer die Schaltung, die braucht öfters mal jemanden, der sie einstellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rettass79 (14. Januar 2011)

*auf meine erste ausfahrt im gelände bin ich mal gespannt muss dann nur mal schauen wo es dann hin geht möchte ja zum anfang nicht gleich ins schwierige gelände obwohl so wie ich mich kenne möchte ich das schon hihi ;-)*


----------



## NoBseHz (14. Januar 2011)

Ich hab sehr wenig Zeit, aber wenn du möchtest können wir mal in die Heide (dauert so rund eine Stunde). Aber ich mag auch nicht zu viel versprechen, weil ich hab jetzt dann Prüfungszeit und da hängt meine Zeit für den Sport leider davon ab, ob ich grad gut im Stoff lieg (und das merk ich ja nur durch Übung und Lernen...)


----------



## TMS (17. Januar 2011)

Fährt jemand von euch auch Downhill und Freeride??
Ich und nen Kumpel wollen dieses Jahr mal richtig damit loslegen ..
Aber wir finden nich wirklich welche hier im Internet mit denen man sich dann mal verabreden könnte.
Und ich weiß auch das es mind. 2 Hände voll von Downhillern in Halle gibt .
Wir haben einen schonmal kennengelernt nur mein Kumpel hat die Nummer verloren -.-
Also vielleicht kennt ihr den ja  er hieß Micha und fährt nen Norco und nen weißen Skoda^^ Wäre cool wenn einer paar Kontaktdaten hätte.
Andere Biker wären auch schön (;
Gruß Tony


----------



## ZappBrannigan (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo TMS,

die Downhill-Fraktion tummelt sich zum größten Teil in Seeburg!

Ansonsten mal an RitterRunkel wenden bzw. mal im Stahlrad Ecke Seebener Straße / Wittekindstraße vorbeischauen. Marc hilft dir bestimmt gern weiter und veranstaltet gelegentlich Fahrten zu den Harzer Bikeparks.

Ciao Zapp


----------



## TMS (21. Januar 2011)

Hi,
Danke für deine Hilfe (;
Ja an Stahlrad hab ich auch schon gedacht ,dort werd ich mich mal in den nächsten Wochen erkunden was dieses Jahr so schönes ansteht.
Zu den Harzer Bikeparks will ich unbedingt mit <33^^
Wie gesagt könn sich auch gerne Downhiller/Freerider per Mail melden (;
Gruß Tony


----------



## stiefelriemen (21. Januar 2011)

Servus Tony
Wenn das Wetter mal passt und ich Zeit hab können wir ja uns mal treffen in der Heidi oder so.
Achja bis ins wäldchen hab ich auch noch nicht geschafft.

Mfg Tom


----------



## stiefelriemen (22. Januar 2011)

Hallo Tony
Wie siehts aus wenn Wetter morgen passt Treffen in der Heidi?
 Sag bescheid

Mfg Tom


----------



## TMS (22. Januar 2011)

Hi Tom
Bin leider morgen zu nem Geburtstag eingeladen.
Also morgen klappt dann leider nicht.
Aber wir finden bestimmt noch nen anderen Tag an dem wir mal ne Runde drehen 
Muss halt sehen wegen Arbeitszeiten und so aber bekommen wir schon hin .
Gruß Tony


----------



## stiefelriemen (22. Januar 2011)

Meld dich einfach wenn du Zeit hast, dann klappt das bestimmt.

Mfg Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rettass79 (23. Januar 2011)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Ich hab sehr wenig Zeit, aber wenn du möchtest können wir mal in die Heide (dauert so rund eine Stunde). Aber ich mag auch nicht zu viel versprechen, weil ich hab jetzt dann Prüfungszeit und da hängt meine Zeit für den Sport leider davon ab, ob ich grad gut im Stoff lieg (und das merk ich ja nur durch Übung und Lernen...)


 
das angebot würde ich sehr gerne mal annehmen bin aber nur am we in halle da ich aus dienstlichengründen woaders arbeite und ich sage gleich in bin neuling hihi

MfG dennis


----------



## bipus (30. Januar 2011)

hallo community, hallo halle

gibt es in halle eigentlich auch alpencrosser, finde hier nur cc oder dh. wer bock auf einen alpX oder ähnliche touren mit rucksack hat, gerne auch am wochenende mal quer durch den harz, melde sich doch.

bipus


----------



## NoBseHz (30. Januar 2011)

Ich bin Langstreckenfahrer. Eigentlich sollte/wollte ich 2010 auch 24h solo fahren. Hat sich anders ergeben, aber ich bin für solche Sachen natürlich zu haben!


----------



## elanor (3. Mai 2011)

heyho,

auch ich bin studienbedingt wahl-hallenserin und anfängerin im bereich DH/FR. würde gern auch unter der woche das rad mal bewegen können und suche daher anschluss. beim überfliegen der beiträge hier im forum hab ich den einen oder anderen DH-fahrer erspäht und würde mich über ein paar trainingsrunden und erkunden des mir bisher unbekannten trothaer wäldchens freuen. bin allerdings wie schon erwähnt anfängerin, aber, wenn es nicht stört, dass ich als letzte unten ankomme und vllt die eine oder andere technik-frage habe könnte man zusammen ein bissl spaß haben.

liebe grüße


----------



## stiefelriemen (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo Elanor
  Willkommen in Halle 
  Wir treffen uns meistens Sonntag im Wäldchen so etwa ab 13 Uhr ist immer einer von uns da.
  Im Wäldchen ist von allem etwas dabei, also genau das richtige zum üben und testen.
  Wenn du eine  Wegbeschreibung brauchst kein Problem einfach kurze mail schreiben.
  Mfg stiefelriemen


----------



## TMS (3. Mai 2011)

Hab dir auch auf deine Mail zurückgeschrieben Elanor^^
Aber keine Angst letzter biste nicht denn der bin immer ich ;D
Gruß Tony


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elanor (4. Mai 2011)

heyho

also vielen danke erstmal für die schnellen antworten auch an stiefelriemen. 
würd mich sehr gern mal eurer "wäldchen-truppe" anschließen, aber ich bin leider wochenends so gut wie nie hier. ich fahr oft heim, freunde und familie besuchen und natürlich die strategisch günstigere lage für ausflüge nach thale und co ausnutzen  fährt vllt vereinzelt auch mal jemand in der woche dort ne runde biken, dann würd ich´s radl und ausrüstung kommenden sonntag mal mitbringen?!

würd mich sehr freuen, liebe gruß!


----------



## Scotty83 (4. Mai 2011)

So nur mal als INfo.

Wenn wer aus Halle oder Umgebung kommt und sein Cube vermisst. Die Auktion sieht stark nach Diebesgut aus. angeblich ein Jahr alt keine Rechnung.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130515337474&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Juni 2011)

Wer gerne Gelände-Runden um Halle fährt und sich über verkrautete und vom Forstbetrieb zugemüllte Pfade ärgert, sollte sich am Donnerstag (09.06.) um 18.00 Uhr an der Wittekindstr. 1 einfinden und das übliche Werkzeug mitbringen. Wir wollen eine kleine Runde fahren und nebenbei einen der schönsten Saalkreis-Single-Trails aufräumen.


----------



## bomb.way.out (6. Juni 2011)

Sehr gerne! Also geht es vorm Stahlrad los. Wie lange ist den geplant?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Juni 2011)

Die ganze Runde -also fahren+räumen- etwa 2.5 Stunden. Wer weniger Zeit hat, kann ja früher abhauen. Und wenn es schneller geht, können wir halt länger fahren.


----------



## NoBseHz (7. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mitlerweile eine technisch minimal anspruchsvolle Runde  - in Halle (+ Heide) - gebastelt. Wer Interesse hat, einigermaßen Grip hat und ne Stunde radeln kann... melden ;-)


----------



## Blex (7. Juni 2011)

Hey,

Ich wollte mich auch mal als Biker aus Halle vorstellen 
Mein Name ist Chris (topher), ich bin 27 Jahre und lebe jetzt ein wenig mehr als 1 Jahr berufsbedingt in Halle. 

Aufgrund mangelnder Fitness usw. habe ich Anfang des Jahres angefangen abzuspecken und habe bis dato recht gute erfolge erzielt... 
Da ich früher (vor 10-12 Jahren) schon viel und gern Rad gefahren bin (raum Greppin/Bitterfeld) habe ich damit wieder angefangen, mein "altes" Fahrrad rollt wieder und hält hoffentlich noch bis zum Winter, dann soll was neues ordentliches her 

Fahre eigentlich wieder Aktiv seit mitte/ende Feb so alle 2-3 Tage zwischen 20-50 KM, meist Richtung Brachwitz, Wettin (mit Abstechern durch die Heide und den dortigen kleinen "Bergen") aber auch mal nach Dieskau... Versuche so ziemlich jede Straße zu meiden wenn es möglich ist und sovielen Nordicwalkern zu entgehen wie nur irgendmöglich. (die schauen einen immer wie nen Verrückten an ) Sprünge? immer her damit usw, usw 

Werde mich der Runde am Donnerstag am "Stahl-Rad"?? anschließen und hätte auch Intresse an der Runde von "NoBseHz" 

in diesem Sinne viele Grüße,
Chris


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Juni 2011)

Kleiner Haken an der Stahlrad-Runde: die findet nicht immer ganz regelmäßig statt, also vorher anrufen 684 685 0 und fragen.
Am Montag gibt es aber sehr regelmäßig die RadUnion-Runde.
Der harte Kern sind Andrè und Philipp, konditionell und technisch sehr fit. Die kennen sich gut aus und freuen sich über jeden Mitfahrer:     
http://www.radunion.com/wp/2011/03/mtb-treff/


----------



## rastalanda (7. Juni 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ... und das übliche Werkzeug mitbringen ...



Hallo,

überlege auch am Donnerstag um 18.00 Uhr dabei zu sein ... aber welches Werkzeug meinst du ? Sense und Kettensäge krieg´ ich leider nur schlecht in meinen Rucksack rein ... 

Beste Grüße, Patrick


----------



## ZappBrannigan (7. Juni 2011)

rastalanda schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> überlege auch am Donnerstag um 18.00 Uhr dabei zu sein ... aber welches Werkzeug meinst du ? Sense und Kettensäge krieg´ ich leider nur schlecht in meinen Rucksack rein ...
> 
> Beste Grüße, Patrick



Astschneider und Laubsäge sollten ausreichen! Wir wollen ja nicht den Wald roden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Juni 2011)

Eigentlich gehts drum allerlei Holz-Gerümpel vom Weg zu zerren, also können Handschuhe nicht schaden. Wenns mal hängt, brauchts vielleicht 'ne kleine Säge oder ein Beil. Hinterher müssen wir etwas freischneiden, ein Fall für die Heckenschere. Das sollte reichen. Schön, wenn ein paar Leute kommen, dann gehts schneller.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juni 2011)

*Hallo, hier ein Aufruf des Team White Rock e.V.*

Am Samstag, den 25.06. findet um 11:00 Uhr eine geführte
Streckenbesichtigung der Wettkampfstrecke in Mertendorf statt.
Treffpunkt ist am Start im Agroservice für nur 5  Teilnahmegebühr könnt
ihr euch auf der Rennstrecke einen "Heimvorteil" verschaffen. Die
Sportler vom White Rock Team zeigen euch den kompletten Kurs.
Anschließend seid Ihr (im Preis inbegriffen) zu Bratwurst und Getränken
eingeladen.

Auch Tourenfahrer und Nichtrennsportler sind zum Imbiss im Rahmen Eurer
Samstagsausfahrt gern gesehene Gäste.
Wir freuen uns auf rege Teilnahme !

Team White Rock e.V.


----------



## NoBseHz (8. Juni 2011)

Wie, was, wo? Rennen? 

Gibts da eine Website zu?


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juni 2011)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Wie, was, wo? Rennen?
> 
> Gibts da eine Website zu?


Na klar, siehe hier: http://www.white-rock.de/racingteam/newpage/homepage/eventskidscup.htm 
und hier die Ausschreibung: http://www.white-rock.de/racingteam/newpage/rennen/orga.htm

http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...ID_Veranstaltung=18240&mode=ascr_detail&typ=i


----------



## NoBseHz (8. Juni 2011)

Da bin ich leider unpässlich :/ wäre mal interessant gewesen zu sehn, was hier so geht


----------



## ZappBrannigan (9. Juni 2011)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Da bin ich leider unpässlich :/ wäre mal interessant gewesen zu sehn, was hier so geht



Gehen tut hier einiges! So z.B. nächstes WE, 18. und 19. Juni... da ist der Marathon in Biesenrode!


----------



## NoBseHz (9. Juni 2011)

Mehr Infos? Hab aber nur öffentliche Nahverkehrsmittel und keine Kohle für hohe Startgebühren


----------



## ZappBrannigan (9. Juni 2011)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Mehr Infos? Hab aber nur öffentliche Nahverkehrsmittel und keine Kohle für hohe Startgebühren



http://www.mtb-biesenrode.de/ausschreibung.html

Ok... 30  ist nicht gerade wenig, aber im Vergleich zu anderen Rennen wirklich günstig!


----------



## NoBseHz (9. Juni 2011)

30â¬ ist doch ok/gÃ¼nstig. Ich muss mal schauen, was ich mache. Das Rad, das ich mit in Halle hab, ist halt technisch total am Ende. Fahre grad die letzte Kette, bevor der komplette Antrieb erneuert werden muss (paar hundert Euro), Steuerlager vorne knackt (entweder wieder eins fÃ¼r 35â¬ oder mal was gescheites von Acros) und meine Gabel ist furztrocken (letzte Ãlung 2009 bei der Trans Schwarzwald, jetzt fÃ¤hrt sie sich halt wie eine neue SID oder Fox  und das kostet auch 110â¬). Wie ihr seht, muss ich als Student, der monatlich ca. 200â¬ zum Leben hat, genug Mist bezahlen. Da nÃ¼tzt es mir nix, wenn 30â¬ auch fair & gÃ¼nstig sind! Aber bald sind Ferien, da kann ich wieder 6 Wochen arbeiten, gibt auch 2100â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris650 (10. Juni 2011)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-biesenrode.de/ausschreibung.html
> 
> Ok... 30  ist nicht gerade wenig, aber im Vergleich zu anderen Rennen wirklich günstig!


 

Ich hoffe, du hast deine Schaltung wieder instandsetzen koennen. Ich drueck dir die Daumen fuer naechsten Sonntag, lass es krachen.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## ZappBrannigan (10. Juni 2011)

Chris650 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du hast deine Schaltung wieder instandsetzen koennen. Ich drueck dir die Daumen fuer naechsten Sonntag, lass es krachen.
> 
> Gruss
> Christian



Hey Chris,

vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche!!! Wahrscheinlich ist das Schaltauge ein klein wenig verbogen. Hab' jetzt die Schaltung neu eingestellt... passt wieder 

Biesenrode kann also kommen 

Beste Grüße
André


----------



## NoBseHz (10. Juni 2011)

Biesenrode klingt recht lustig, 2100 Höhenmeter hab ich dieses Jahr auch noch nicht unter die Stollen genommen (soweit ich mich erinnere). Aber das liegt 50km weg von mir, sprich wenn ich mitm Rad anreise, machts mir elendige Umstände.


Wer mit will zu ca. 60min Rundfahrt Halle/Heide mit kleinen fahrtechnischen Ansprüchen:
Morgen 9.30 Uhr aufm Marktplatz beim großen Turm. Bitte pünktlich sein, weil ich warte nur auf eine Person ^^


----------



## Dele-fon (11. Juni 2011)

Hey Leutz,

werde mich euch mal demnächst anschließen, wenn ich mein Urlaub ;D und meine Weiterbildung hinter mir habe...also Ende Juni. Werde mich dann nochmal kundig machen, wann/wo gefahren wird!
Eine Frage mal vorne weg: was haltet ihr von der neuen XT-Scheibenbremse 2012?

Gruß Dele-fon


----------



## NoBseHz (11. Juni 2011)

XT Scheibenbremse ist normalerweise grundsolide. Optisch musst du wissen  Preis-Leistungsverhältnis passt auch!


----------



## Dele-fon (11. Juni 2011)

Also in Natura macht die schon einiges her...nur leider ständig ausverkauft, zumindest die VR-Bremse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris650 (20. Juni 2011)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche!!! Wahrscheinlich ist das Schaltauge ein klein wenig verbogen. Hab' jetzt die Schaltung neu eingestellt... passt wieder
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 2. Platz, alte Boden-Boden-Rakete.

PS: Wolltest du nicht bei den Singlespeedern mitfahren?

Gruss
Christian


----------



## ZappBrannigan (20. Juni 2011)

Chris650 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 2. Platz, alte Boden-Boden-Rakete.
> 
> PS: Wolltest du nicht bei den Singlespeedern mitfahren?
> 
> ...



Hey Chris,

vielen Dank! Ja, eigentlich wollte ich mit dem Singler antreten, jedoch hatte ich keine Zeit, mir vorher mal die Strecke anzuschauen. Außerdem war die Entscheidung im Nachhinein völlig richtig. Die Strecke war nämlich zum Teil fies schlammig!

Bis demnächst...
André


----------



## Dele-fon (23. Juni 2011)

Hey Fahrer,

würde Samstag gerne ne Runde drehen. Fährt einer oder mehrere von euch am Samstag?

Lasst es mich wissen, würde mich freuen.

Gruß


----------



## Dele-fon (2. Juli 2011)

Jemand nächste Woche mit Radl unterwegs?
Gruß


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. Juli 2011)

Siehe Beitrag #187 und folgende. Ist bis auf BikeInsider (die fahren im Sommer nur RR) immer noch aktuell.


----------



## Dele-fon (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo, macht einer von euch beim endurothon.de mit?

Gruß


----------



## ZappBrannigan (22. Juli 2011)

Dele-fon schrieb:


> Hallo, macht einer von euch beim endurothon.de mit?
> 
> Gruß



Bin leider nicht im Lande


----------



## NoBseHz (22. Juli 2011)

Ich bin ab nächster Woche nicht mehr in Halle, mich ziehts zwecks Biken und wirtschaftlicher Zukunft in den Südwesten nach Freiburg im Breisgau - der Radsporthochburg.

Ride on


----------



## Hendrik 77 (24. Juli 2011)

Hi,

gibt's einen regelmäßigen Termin für Touren ?

Vielen Dank

Hendrik


----------



## onkel2306 (19. September 2011)

HEy,

Ich bin am Überlegen kurzfristig dieses Semester noch in Halle mit Studieren anzufangen. 

Da ich keine Lust habe alles durchzulesen hab ich mal kurz paar Fragen.

Gibt es denn Generell die möglichkeit in/um Halle im Wald zufahren - Singletrails, paar Sprünge, Technisch bisschen anspruchsvoller, also nicht nur Waldweg gerade aus?

Wie sieht es denn Höhenmässig aus? Gibt es Berge? Ich will nächstes Jahr eine Transalp fahren, ergo bräuchte man ja schon was zum trainieren.

Und ganz generell: Lohnt sich ein Fully in Halle?

Grüße,
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. September 2011)

Fully braucht man nicht. Wenn man geschickt fährt gibts auf 10 km 100 hm, für mehr ist der Harz nicht weit. Paar Sprünchen und Single-Trails gibts, das folgende hilft planen:

für Feldwege:  
http://www.bike-insider.de/bi11/radtreffmtb.html

auch Singletrails und paar Abfahrten:  
http://www.mtb-saalekreis.de/pages/trails.php
http://stahlrad-halle.de/strecken/strecken2011.html

Viel Spaß


----------



## onkel2306 (19. September 2011)

Gut - Fully habe ich und das wird nicht verkauft nehm ich an :-D

Aber danke für die Links. Sollte ich nach Halle kommen, meld ich mich sicher. Trefft ihr euch öfter mal zum fahren?


----------



## Hendrik1988 (19. September 2011)

Halle, oh oh! Aus der Region komme ich. Zum Biken ists keine schöne Gegend. Eher etwas für RR-Fahrer.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. September 2011)

So schlimm ist es nun auch nicht, man muss sich nur etwas auskennen....und wie gesagt, der Harz ist nicht weit.
Die Bike-Insider-Runde ist eigentlich ab Herbst am Mi und die Stahlrad-Runde ist am Do. Einfach mal die obigen Links durchstöbern.


----------



## kon (19. September 2011)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> HEy,
> 
> Ich bin am Überlegen kurzfristig dieses Semester noch in Halle mit Studieren anzufangen.
> 
> ...



Wie schon geschrieben, kann man in und um Halle eigentlich alles finden, sofern man nicht 100te Höhenmeter erwartet.


Singletrails: gibt es in der Heide und im Saalkreis
paar Sprünge: ein paar einfache Sachen gibt es in der Heide (z.B. am Steinbruch)
Technisch bisschen anspruchsvoller, also nicht nur Waldweg gerade aus: im Wäldchen in Trotha gibt es nen kleinen Park mit jeder Menge Kickern, Doubles, Tables und Drops

falls du dein Fully ausreizen willst, dann kontaktier mal die Jungs von SB-Kingsize, die haben am süßen See eine für diese Region kranke DH Strecke gebaut

Hier ein paar Pics:
Wäldchen Trotha
http://lp1.pinkbike.org/p4pb1447014/p4pb1447014.jpg
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/image.php?groupid=701&dateline=1302187429
https://picasaweb.google.com/115045...key=Gv1sRgCKHPsPKD9ZehhAE#5607003784382180866

SB-Kingsize Dh Cup 2011
https://picasaweb.google.com/115045...DownhillCup2011?authkey=Gv1sRgCIWSh_G-ysP7swE



onkel2306 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn Höhenmässig aus? Gibt es Berge? Ich will nächstes Jahr eine Transalp fahren, ergo bräuchte man ja schon was zum trainieren.



Höhenmeter sammeln wird wohl nicht so einfach werden, dafür sind die Höhenunterschiede einfach zu klein. Du musst dir halt ne Strecke mit vielen kurzen, knackigen Anstiegen "bauen"

Viel Spass beim Biken in Halle

Kon


----------



## Cayenne (21. September 2011)

hey boys,

ich bin bis freitag in halle, hätte jemand bock mit mir nach trotha zu fahren?
gibt es da nen tricksprung?
beste grüße, leo


----------



## Glitscher (21. September 2011)

war ne zeit lang ma in halle und umgebung unterwegs. also im raum zappendorf gibts einen "höhenweg" und paar ordentlich wellen die sich für n knackiges intervalltraining immer angeboten haben...ansonsten halt GA im wind...


----------



## ZappBrannigan (3. Oktober 2011)

Lindtbusch im Dunkel und meiner russischen Atom-Funzel macht tierisch Laune!!!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (4. Oktober 2011)

Dann lass Dich doch mal wieder am Donnerstag blicken, da funzeln wir wieder ziemlich regelmäßig rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZappBrannigan (4. Oktober 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Dann lass Dich doch mal wieder am Donnerstag blicken, da funzeln wir wieder ziemlich regelmäßig rum.



Ach... wie gerne würde ich mal wieder mit euch fahren!!!  Leider trainiere ich doch Donnerstags unsere Junioren!

Aber vielleicht fahrt ihr ja mal am WE!?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (4. Oktober 2011)

Hm, Deine Jugendarbeit hatte ich ganz vergessen. Aber nächste Woche gibts evtl. ein "Spaß am Dienstag", da kann man ja noch eine kleine Runde dranhängen.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (4. Oktober 2011)

Wäre echt klasse! Ich lass' mich mal wieder im Laden blicken... hätte da ohnehin noch 2 Laufräde, die mal wieder zentriert werden müssten!


----------



## gibihm (8. Oktober 2011)

...russische Atomfunzel...komm´Du mir nach Hause.





Diese grazile Schönheit mit ihren weichen Rundungen besticht doch durch ihre einschmeichelnde Formgebung und hat es wohl verdient anders tituliert zu werden oder nicht?


----------



## onkel2306 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich war gerade im Radladen zwischen Markt und Frankeplatz um zu fragen, was es kostet die Schaltung einstellen zu lassen, weil ich dafür glaube zu blöd und ungeduldig bin. 

Zumindest sprang mir dann ein Fritzz ins Auge und da ich Vorhabe nen Fritzz oder Stereorahmen zu kaufen habe ich mal gefragt, ob ich mich drauf setzen darf um die höhe zu testen. Allerdings durft ich nicht, da ich es dort nicht kaufen will - sehr schade... aber fast verständlich. 

Nun die Frage, gibt es hier noch nen Radladen mit Cube?

Hat jemand lust am Mittwoch irgendwann ab 14Uhr mir mal nen bisschen die Heide zu zeigen? - Paar schoene Trails oder so...


----------



## Duefid (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallo
Surf in Bike out am Eselsbrunnen haben viele stehen.

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kon (10. Oktober 2011)

hat Emporon in der Delitzscher nicht auch Cubes


----------



## Trialbiker82 (10. Oktober 2011)

Jo haben sie, hab von da mein Cube LTD. Find die Leute da echt okay. Wenn du da mal hin fährst, kannste mal fragen was sie 2012 für  Hersteller in Laden kriegen?!


----------



## onkel2306 (10. Oktober 2011)

Kann ich machen. 

Werd die LÃ¤den mal abklappern.

Aber nun habe ich hier rauf:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/300605858717?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649

geboten und vor Auktionsende mit dem KÃ¤ufer regen Kontakt gepflegt, da ich Bilder haben wollte. Habe dann bis knapp 190â¬ mit geboten.

Ist der Rahmen 180â¬ wert?


----------



## Duefid (10. Oktober 2011)

Man weis immer nicht wie der Vorbesitzer damit gefahren ist.Freunde sind sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad.
Wenn du es zusammen gebaut hast können wir mal zusammen fahren.
Schau immer mal rein wegen Mittwoch meld ich mich mal.

lg mario


----------



## onkel2306 (10. Oktober 2011)

Wir können auch vor dem Bergamont fahren, da ich ja nen anderes Fully habe :-D

Was fahren die Freunde mit dem Rad?


----------



## onkel2306 (11. Oktober 2011)

Duefid schrieb:


> Hallo
> Surf in Bike out am Eselsbrunnen haben viele stehen.
> 
> lg



Bei denen war ich ja.


----------



## NoBseHz (11. Oktober 2011)

Kleine Geschichte zu Radsport Hajek am Rannischen:

Um Ostern rum bin ich da aufgekreuzt, da ich neue BremsbelÃ¤ge vorne und hinten gebraucht hab fÃ¼r Magura Marta SL Mod. 2008. Normalerweise bin ich gewohnt, dass das 20min dauert und ich 50â¬ Material zahlen muss fÃ¼r die originalen BelÃ¤ge. Ich habe extra noch gesagt, dass ich originale BelÃ¤ge haben mÃ¶chte (wegen ABE) und dann musste ich geschlagene 2 Wochen warten, bis die Teile da waren. Letztendlich habe ich 65â¬ gezahlt, das ganze Gelaber vorher von "oh geiles Bike, das hÃ¤ng ich mir ins Schaufenster, wenn du nix dagegen hast. Bekommst auch n ordentlichen Sportlerpreis/-rabatt" war also nichts! Nun sagt mir mein HÃ¤ndler daheim (meines Vertrauens), dass die mir 0815 BremsbelÃ¤ge ohne ABE montiert haben (blau statt schwarz am Rand wer sie kennt..) fÃ¼r 14,50â¬ das Paar.... NICE JOB! Ich werd bei Zeiten mal anrufen und mich beschweren, um die 50â¬ wurde ich leider schon be*ssen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Oktober 2011)

NoBseHz: ich würde ja erstmal mit dem Händler reden, bevor ich mich in Forum ärgere,
scheint mir irgendwie fairer. Wenn der Mist erwiedert, kann man ihn ja immer noch im Netz zerreißen. Was stand den den auf Deiner Rechnung?


----------



## NoBseHz (12. Oktober 2011)

Rechnung? Wo denkst du hin? Ich habe 'extra' Original-Beläge bestellt, habe ausdrücklich welche bekommen (nicht!) und dann auch noch gezahlt. Wenn ich ihn jetzt anrufe weiß der davon doch eh nix mehr


----------



## DeathProof (12. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

da ich nun seit kurzem auch neu Hallenser bin und schon paar Runden durch die Heide gefahren bin, suche ich jemanden der mir mal die Trails in ner vernünftigen Route zeigt und paar Tipps für Strecken gibt. Ich bin bis jetzt halt immer kreuz und quer durch die Heide, sozusagen geirrt. 
Die nächsten Tage u. WE wären klasse, da das Wetter ja recht gut zu werden scheint.

Noch kurz zu mir, ich fahre ein XC Hardtail und komme eigentlich aus dem eher flachen Land u. baue nach ner lange Pause erst wieder Kondi auf, also sind die Hügel hier in meinen Augen schon fast Berge ;-).

MfG
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZappBrannigan (12. Oktober 2011)

Soeben erreicht mich die Nachricht, dass morgen wieder die Stahlrad-Runde stattfindet. Treff ist 18:00 Uhr am Laden Wittekindstraße / Seebener Straße. Die Führung werden auf jeden Fall Leute übernehmen, die wirklich jeden Trail im Umkreis kennen!!!

Voraussetzung ist natürlich ordentliche Beleuchtung!

Ich kann die Runde nur empfehlen! Alles super nette Leute und für Spaß ist immer gesorgt!!!


----------



## DeathProof (12. Oktober 2011)

Mhh, hört sich nicht schlecht an, aber was heißt ordentliche Beleuchtung?
Ich hab nur ne MJ808E, die war mir für meine Fahrten zur Arbeit ausreichend aber Trails wären mir wohl zu heikel mit dem geringen Licht.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (12. Oktober 2011)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Ich hab nur ne MJ808E ...



Die ist absolut ausreichend! Mit ordentlichem Licht meinte ich nur, dass es keine Notbeleuchte ala Stecklicht oder dergleichen sein sollte! Kann ja nicht jeder 'ne Betty haben 

Es dürften sogar einige Singler am Start sein, sodass du dir keine Sorgen machen brauchst, ob du hinterherkommst!

Ciao Zapp


----------



## DeathProof (12. Oktober 2011)

Ok, und wie lange daurt so ne Runde? Da der Akku auf 100% nur max. 1.30h reicht.
Also wie gesagt nach fast 4 Monaten Pause reicht es noch nicht wieder für Höchsttempo auf längere Distanz (50km +)


----------



## ZappBrannigan (12. Oktober 2011)

Naja... so ca. 2 Std. solltest du schon einplanen. Musst deine Lampe ja auch nicht die ganze Zeit auf 100% laufen lassen, oder?

Mach dir mal keine Sorgen um das Tempo oder die Distanz. Wie gesagt, es wird definitiv ein Singler mitfahren. Ok, der Bursche (René) ist recht fit, aber da wird kein Mördertempo gefahren! Es ist eigentlich eine recht entspannte Runde. Und selbst wenn du die Anstieg nicht mitkommst, wird oben gewartet! Du musst dir da wirklich keine Gedanken machen!!!

Ciao Zapp


----------



## DeathProof (12. Oktober 2011)

Also wenn die Planung es erlaubt werd ich morgen dabei sein, sonst wird es erst nächste Woche was.

Trotzdem wäre ich über ne Führung bei Tageslicht immer noch sehr dankbar, um mir die Wege besser merken zu können - falls sich dazu noch jemand bereit erklären würde.

VG


----------



## Jsiak (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Jens,

keine Angst, die Jung vom Stahlradf sind ganz "lieb", nein wirklich ;-)
Wer nicht so fit ist, auf den wird gewartet.

http://www.stahlrad-halle.de/strecken/strecken2011.html

MfG

Matthias


----------



## DeathProof (14. Oktober 2011)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Also wenn die Planung es erlaubt werd ich morgen dabei sein, sonst wird es erst nächste Woche was.
> 
> Trotzdem wäre ich über ne Führung bei Tageslicht immer noch sehr dankbar, um mir die Wege besser merken zu können - falls sich dazu noch jemand bereit erklären würde.
> 
> VG



gestern konnte ich es zeitlich echt nicht einrichten, aber nächste Woche sollte es schon klappen.

Bei dem geilen Wetter werd ich heute wohl mal nen Abstecher in die südliche Heide machen. Dank der Seite (http://www.mtb-saalekreis.de/) findet man sich doch halbwegs zurecht;  an die Macher.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Oktober 2011)

Werde am 29.10. ab 13.00 Uhr mal wieder versuchen, ein paar zugewucherte bzw. durch umgepustete Bäume versperrte Pfade frei zu machen. Ganz speziell gehts diesmal um die Strecken Pferderennbahn, Kanal/Kiesgruben Ha-Neu. 
Handschuhe und Heckenschere/Machete sind sinnvoll, gröbere Sachen bringe ich mit.  Gebaut wird nur bei richtigem Sauwetter nicht. Würde mich über Hilfe freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrick... (22. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen, wo genau das "kleine Wäldchen" in Halle ist? ich komme von Außerhalb wäre also sehr dankbar, wenn man mir es auf der GoogleMaps Karte markiert


danke!


----------



## ChristophK (22. Oktober 2011)

schreib airik hier aus dem forum an, evtl. hat er zeit dich hinzuführen. 
da das ganze nur dank der toleranz der anwohner seit fast 8 jahren so existiert und seitdem auch auf gegenseitiger rücksichtnahme beruht wirst du wohl verstehen, dass es da nix zu markieren gibt!


----------



## beat82 (24. Oktober 2011)

Gestern auf dem Petersberg bei Halle.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/31034651"]Erster Petersberger Downhillcup on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Cayenne (10. November 2011)

hallo nachbarn!

zwei fragen:

erstens - ist diesen winter oder frühling noch ein rennen auf dem petersberg geplant, bzw. fahrt ihr auch am wochenende die strecke?

zweitens - früher, so vor 5 6 jahren, wurden in der eissporthalle an der peißnitz manchmal boxen und verts aufgebaut, zum bmx fahren usw. weiß jemand, ob das noch gemacht wird, oder wo man sonst im winter fahren kann?

viele grüße,

leo


----------



## opferkult (17. November 2011)

hi radler kollegen

also ich bin noch ganz frisch neu hallenser  und würde gan gerne hier mal nen paar nette strecken kennenlernen ...naja evtl auch erst im frühjahr obwohl wenns jetzt mal noch nett ist dann auch gern noch dieses jahr 

also würde mich total freuen wenn sich jemand meldet...oder gibts hier nen verein, der öfter mal durch die gegend raucht???

zu mir ich fahre ein weißes lappiere x-control 513 mit 140mm federweg ...naja ich komme ursprünglich aus dem vogtland  da gibts richtige berge (also für leute die nicht aus den alpen kommen würden das so nennen) 

also wegen mir kanns also auch ruhig mal nen kleinen berg oder so hoch und wieder runter gehen  - zuhause war eine tour mit ca. 35 km über 1000hm bestückt  ...aber wir könns ja ruhig angehen lassen (insofern sich jemand meldet)

beste grüße


----------



## bipus (19. November 2011)

hi opferkult,

schau mal in deine nachrichten-gruss bipus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. November 2011)

Hallo Opferkult,

hier wird z.Z. offiziell nachts gefahren aber natürlich im Hellen Runden gedreht:

http://www.bike-insider.de/bi11/radtreffmtb.html

http://stahlrad-halle.de/strecken/strecken2011.html


----------



## opferkult (23. November 2011)

hallo ritter runkel ^^

freue mich über die Antworten von euch ....leider bin ich bis jetzt nicht so der nacht fahrer  aber im frühjahr geselle ich mich gern mal dazu ...ja ich weis *warmduscher*



beste grüße

Ben


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. November 2011)

Hi Opferkult,
falls Du mal ein paar Strecken um Halle im Hellen sehen willst bzw.ein paar mögliche Mitfahrer kennen lernen möchtest; am 03.12. werden wir ab 13.00 Uhr ein bißchen rumrollen und ein paar schöne Single-Trails freischneiden, also mehr Schneiden als Fahren. Alle anderen "dürfen" natürlich auch kommen.


----------



## opferkult (25. November 2011)

okay und wie schauts aus mit werkzeug zum schneiden selber mitbringen?  oder hast du was am start und wo ist treffpunkt? ...aber ich weiß noch  nicht ob ich kann, da ich am 2.12 noch in jena bin ...aber ich versuchs


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. November 2011)

Wir haben zur Not auch was zum Leihen dabei (aber wenn mehrere ohne Werkzeug kommen...?), bis jetzt hat es immer gepasst. Treffpunkt ist "Stahlrad" an der Ecke Wittekindstr./Seebener Str. gegenüber dem Cafe Schade.


----------



## NoBseHz (26. November 2011)

Daumen hoch für die viele Mühe, die ihr euch alle gebt  Das Video ist besonders lustig! Ihr macht echt aus nix ein heiden Spaß! Respekt!


----------



## Blex (7. Dezember 2011)

Video nicht mehr live...


----------



## kon (7. Dezember 2011)

Schönes Video. Lustig mal die ganzen Trails zu sehen, die man selber immer fährt. 
Kann es sein, dass die GoPro am Anfang (die Treppen am Riveufer etwas zu tief eingestellt war?


----------



## Blex (7. Dezember 2011)

jau war sie leider, hatte vorher noch so coole sachen wie der trail genau an der saale aber leider viel zu wenig vom eigentlich fahren gesehen  nächste mal weiß ich wie der winkel besser is


----------



## DeathProof (7. Dezember 2011)

Hab ich mich also am Montag/Dienstag? doch nicht verguckt das da jemand an der S-Bahn Heide auf nem braunen Canyon vorbei geschossen ist.

Schönes Video, aber verrat mir doch mal wo die erste Szene mit den Treppen am Felsen ist - der Rest kommt mir aber recht bekannt vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blex (8. Dezember 2011)

Hey DeathProof,

hihi, ne Sbahn habe ich garnicht gesehen )

Anbei die Infos, ich hoffe man sieht das richtig auf der Karte 

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=216778808385412646239.0004b38f655536461b308

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## DeathProof (8. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

die Gegend kenn ich sogar aber (wohn da in der Nähe), aber das hab ich noch nicht entdeckt. Danke für die Karte, wenn das Wetter evtl. nochmal besser wird werd ich da mal vorbeischauen.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nachtfahrten haben sich für mich erledigt, ist einfach nicht mein Ding - bin lieber im Hellen unterwegs.

Vielleicht findet sich doch mal jemand der im Licht mitkommt auf ne kurze Runde.


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (20. Dezember 2011)

Servus zusammen,

kennt Ihr jemanden in Halle, der sich mit Ergonomie auskennt?
Sitzpositionsoptimierung, Rahmengeometrie und und und, nicht so einen der alles mit dem Rechner macht und in seiner realen Arbeit kein Plan hat. 

LG und Danke schon mal,

Matthias


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Dezember 2011)

In Thale wird heute ab 14.00 Uhr die DH-Strecke aufgeräumt. Die freuen sich über Helfer. Wer also heute nicht arbeiten muss....


----------



## Cayenne (29. Dezember 2011)

hey boys,

ist jemand am 6.1 entweder im wäldchen oder in kanena?
guten rutsch!

vg leo


----------



## patrick... (9. Januar 2012)

Blex schrieb:


> Hey Halle Biker
> 
> für den Winterurlaub gabs ne GoPro und die soll ja auch beim Biken gehen
> Ich habe mal von der letzten Herbstrunde 3-4 Schnippsel von ein paar Trails in Halle / der Heide zusammen gepackt...
> ...



Würd mich freuen, wenn ihr mir verraten würdet, wo man in Halle so schön biken kann.

In Köthen bietet sich nichts und ab und an bin ich schon in Halle - aus diesem Grund wäre ich euch über ein paar GoogleMaps Screens sehr dankbar!


----------



## ZappBrannigan (9. Januar 2012)

patrick... schrieb:


> Würd mich freuen, wenn ihr mir verraten würdet, wo man in Halle so schön biken kann.
> 
> In Köthen bietet sich nichts und ab und an bin ich schon in Halle - aus diesem Grund wäre ich euch über ein paar GoogleMaps Screens sehr dankbar!



Hallo Patrick,

einfach mal hier klicken und anschließend auf der HP auf das jeweilige Datum klicken...

Ciao Zapp


----------



## patrick... (10. Januar 2012)

danke!


----------



## Shelby1984m (16. Januar 2012)

Guten Abend.

Ich heiße Sascha und komme aus Halle. Wie siehts denn mal mit ner gemeinsamen Tour aus?

Ich fange gerade erst wieder an richtig an zu biken.

Ich will für die Zukunft Kondition aufbauen. 

Ich habe ein Cube AIM DISC Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZappBrannigan (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

einem Vereinskammeraden wurde vor einigen Tagen ein Rad geklaut:

Rahmen = CycleWolf Blackfoot, schwarz, 52 cm, mit schwarzem Panzertape als Rahmenschutz
Gabel = Rock Shox Dart 2, 100 mm, silber
Hinterradnabe = TX Quando High Performance Single Speed Nabe schwarz







FÃ¼r den Finder winken 100 â¬ Belohnung!!!

Ciao Zapp


----------



## NoBseHz (29. Februar 2012)

100â¬? Da hÃ¤ngt aber jemand schwer am Baby!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. März 2012)

Hat morgen (Mi.) jemand Lust auf eine MTB-Runde? Ca. zwischen 8.30 bis 12 Uhr und rund 55-60 km lang. Strasse wird nur zum Überbrücken gefahren, sonst Gelände.


----------



## kalihalde (6. März 2012)

Lust schon, aber leider keine Zeit .

Die "Merseburger" sind aber zu der von Dir vorgeschlagenen Zeit auf botanischer Exkursion im Umland von Halle unterwegs. Vielleicht ergibt sich was. Viel Spaß . 

Habe das betreffende Posting von Udo1 mal hier reinkopiert.

Hallo,
am Mittwoch, den 07.03., die nächste Mittwochstour nach Ostrau Schloß und Park.
Strecke: Wallwitz-  Petersberg- Ostrau- Oppin- Reideradweg- Burgliebenau- Schkopau- Merseburg

Abfahrt an Weißenfels mit DB und Hopperticket 09:03 Uhr (Ziel Wallwitz)
Abfahrt ab Merseburg mit DB und 3 Zonen-Ticket a 3,80  09:23 Uhr Gleis 5
Start in Wallwitz 10:25 Uhr
Länge der Strecke ca. 56 km
Strecke hier: http://de.sevenload.com/im/mpnE2op/original/tn
Anmeldung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12715
                __________________
*Gruß Udo1*
_(Bekennender Rohlofff und Brustgurtfahrer)_
_*WP- TEAM "B R U S T G U R T F A H R E R"*_


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. März 2012)

Gute Idee, danke! Da radle ich ein bissl durch die Franzigkmark nach Wallwitz und lass mich dann führen, prima. Dann schau ich mal, was Udo1 so fotographiert.....


----------



## kalihalde (6. März 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Gute Idee, danke! Da radle ich ein bissl durch die Franzigkmark nach Wallwitz und lass mich dann führen, prima. Dann schau ich mal, was Udo1 so fotographiert.....


 
... und verschaffst Dir so einen Vorteil bei den Rätselbildern von Udo1 . Runkel, Du bist clever .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridedaddy (11. März 2012)

gib es ein dirt und freeride park in halle?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. März 2012)

Es gibt nicht ganz legale "Streckchen" in und um Halle, Park kann man das aber nicht nennen.

Dann gibts noch das:  http://sb-kingsize.de

Die Strecke nicht selber suchen, sondern Kontakt mit den Jungs aufnehmen.


----------



## Blex (20. März 2012)

Hey 

Ich habe mal bei dem guten Wetter die letzten Tage die GoPro rausgeholt und in knapp 60 Sekunden, 2-3 Singletrails in Halle zusammengeschnitten...  

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19752/h

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## DeathProof (20. März 2012)

Hi Chris,

schönes Video haste da gemacht (Musik fetzt sowieso ;-).
Den Trail an der Saale und an der Burg Giebichenstein hab ich erkannt, wo ist denn der Rest gedreht?
Ich war heut wieder in der Heide unterwegs, nur leider sind paar Wege noch stark verblockt durch Baumeinschläge.

VG


----------



## Blex (20. März 2012)

Der Trail am Anfang ist genau an der Saale/Pferderennbahn ... von der Schleuse aus Richtung Sportplatz / Eissporthalle

Der Trail wo die beiden Cam´s zu sehen sind ist in Kröllwitz hinter der Sporthalle... frag mich nur nicht wie ich das beschreiben soll 
und der Rest wie Du schon gesagt hast, Burg Giebichenstein bzw. da ganz in der Nähe


Wir können ja mal ne Runde zusammen drehen und ich zeig Dir die Sachen mal direkt


----------



## DeathProof (20. März 2012)

Klaro, das wäre ne Idee. Ich kann aber erst wieder am Donnerstag, morgen reicht es nur für ne evtl. Runde.

Mensch die Sporthalle hab ich sogar fast im Blick, aber lang gefahren bin ich da noch nicht. Kannste mal sehen was man so vor der Nase hat und nichts von weiß.

Musst dann nur etwas Rücksicht nehmen, ich komm nach 4 Monaten Pause erst langsam wieder in Form.

VG


----------



## Blex (20. März 2012)

ich schreib dir mal ne PN


----------



## Cayenne (21. März 2012)

hallo jungs, ich bin zwar auf singlespeed dirtbike unterwegs, würde aber gerne mitfahren, soooo steil geht es hier ja nicht oder?
meldet euch einfach

vg leo


----------



## onkel2306 (21. März 2012)

Ist der sb-kingsize DH Track in Halle/Umgebung?

Würd da gerne mal hin. 

Sind denn hier Welche von denen unterwegs bzw. weiß einer von euch wo das genau ist und hat lust mal ne Ausfahrt zu machen? 

Habe am Sonntag im Hbf einen angeredet, der mit seinem Kumpel mitn DH-Bikes dort war. Evtl. erinnert ihr euch ja an mich .- dann meldet euch doch mal :-D


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. März 2012)

Auf der SB-Kingsize-Seite gibt es einen Kontakt bzw. ein Facebook-Link, diese Sachen einfach mal benutzen. Fahrt nicht allein auf deren Strecke, das mögen die nicht und sie haben Gründe dafür. Würde ich ernst nehmen. Die Strecke wird Dir hier keiner öffentlich erklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kon (24. März 2012)

Schreib den Jungs einfach ne Mail: [email protected]


----------



## QUenten (29. März 2012)

Na hoffentlich werd ich nicht verprügelt wenn ich zufällig bei einer Erkundungstour drauf stoßen sollte


----------



## Bergarbeiter (1. April 2012)

QUenten schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich werd ich nicht verprügelt wenn ich zufällig bei einer Erkundungstour drauf stoßen sollte



Alles dreies würde mich wundern ( verprügeln, zufällig, Erkundungstour).
Frag besser nach, den Trail findest du nicht.


----------



## opferkult (15. April 2012)

soo - bin aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht ^^ - jemand lust noch heute ne runde zu drehen??? 

grüße


----------



## DeathProof (15. April 2012)

Ich bin grad zurück von ner Runde durch Heide und Co.
Ein Paar Biker hab ich auch gesehen, besonders einen hinter mir - der hoffentlich nicht meine verlorene Flasche ab bekommen hat. Sonst gabs nur Stress mit der Schaltung, die hakt immer noch manchmal.

Morgen gehts dann evtl. noch mal für ein paar Minütchen aufs Rad, wer Lust hat sagt Bescheid.

MfG


----------



## opferkult (18. April 2012)

soooo jungs wer hat am sonntag nachmittag lust eine runde zu drehen???

oder gibt es evtl sogar schon jemand der da eine tour geplant hat???

mehr als 70 km müssen es nicht unbedingt sein.... gern auch etwas über stöckchen und steinchen 

beste grüße


----------



## DeathProof (18. April 2012)

Ich bin das Wochenende nicht in der Stadt, also nächstes Mal dann.


----------



## Itzy (19. April 2012)

Ich sag einfach mal hier auch hallo  Ich komme aus Halle, bin noch ganz frisch im mountainbiken und habe daher leider noch kein entsprechendes Rad. Bin bisher nur bei meinem Freund in der Schweiz mit nem Testbike ein paar einfachere Trails gefahren und habe Blut geleckt. Gibt es in Halle irgendwo die Möglichkeit, sich ein vernünftiges MTB zu leihen und mal ein paar Runden zu drehen? Mein eigenes gutes Rad wird wohl leider noch ein bißchen warten müssen.

Liebe Grüße, Jenny


----------



## kon (19. April 2012)

Bei Stahlrad konnte man mal Bikes zum Testen ausleihen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opferkult (19. April 2012)

Aber halle ist nicht die Schweiz  so mit Seilbahn hoch und dann nur Berg ab ist eher nicht drin...weiss ja nicht was du in der Ch so gefahren bist ...beste grüße


----------



## Itzy (19. April 2012)

Hahaha, ich bin blutige Anfängerin und bin nur ein paar einfache Trails gefahren. Nix mit Seilbahn  Die Hügel bin ich schön selber hochgestrampelt 

Danke für den Tipp, Kon


----------



## opferkult (24. April 2012)

wer von euch hat lust am donnerstag mit den radlen von stahlrad ne runde zu drehen? wetter soll ja recht angenehm werden 

treffpkt: Donnerstag, 18 Uhr - stahlrad


----------



## DeathProof (25. April 2012)

Wär evtl. dabei, wenn es zeitlich passt. Wie lang soll die Runde gehen?


----------



## opferkult (25. April 2012)

so wie es ausschaut ne runde zum petersberg nen paar trails - sollen wohl so 40-60km werden .....kommt drauf an wie fit alle sind ^^


----------



## fuluri (4. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand morgen zeit und bock auf ne Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opferkult (4. Mai 2012)

fuluri schrieb:


> Hat jemand morgen zeit und bock auf ne Runde?



klar wieso nicht, wohin wann?auch bei scheiss wetter?


----------



## fuluri (4. Mai 2012)

Wetter wird schon!
Wohin ist mit eigentlich egal.

Ich lebe noch nicht so lange in Halle und kenne mich deshalb nicht so wirklich gut aus.

Also bin ich für alles offen!


----------



## opferkult (4. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auch noch nicht solang in halle  aber sag ne zeit dann treffen wir uns  und nen Ort natürlich... bei mir am besten nachm Mittag...und somewhere in dar Stadt ..z
B. Markt am händel...?? Tour machen wir dann aus

Grüße


----------



## fuluri (5. Mai 2012)

Ok. 

Sagen wir 15:00 Uhr auf dem Markt am Händel.

sportl. Grüße und bis dann.


----------



## opferkult (5. Mai 2012)

Alles klar bis denne

edit....

wird nix! sorry nen anderma....


----------



## fuluri (5. Mai 2012)

Nachdem ich heute ne Stunde allein mit ohne trockenem Wetter unterwegs war würde ich mich freuen morgen keinen Soloride zu machen.

Wie schauts aus?

Ist jemand dabei?


----------



## fuluri (7. Mai 2012)

Also das soll jetzt wirklich nicht belastend rüber kommen.

Aber hat jemand diese Woche abends ab ca. 19:00 Uhr vor eine Runde zu drehen?

Ich würde mich gern anschließen.

sportliche Grüße


----------



## ZappBrannigan (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo...

ich fahre heute abend. Start = 18:00 Uhr am Waldkater, an der großen Tafel rechts von der Zufahrt zum Parkplatz.

Ansonsten gibt es jeden Donnerstag die Feierabend-Runde vom Stahlrad. Die beginnt allerdings auch schon um 18:00 Uhr vorm Laden Ecke Seebener Straße/Wittekindstraße.

Ciao Zapp


----------



## fuluri (7. Mai 2012)

Das klingt wirklich gut und ich wollte auch schon öfter Montags mal dabei sein.

Jedoch arbeite ich immer bis 18:00 Uhr und das auch noch in Eisleben.

Ich bin dann halt immer erst so gegen 18:30 Uhr in Halle.


----------



## opferkult (8. Mai 2012)

soo freunde heute passt das wetter endlich mal wieder  

jemand lust heute abend ne runde zu drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuluri (8. Mai 2012)

Wann soll es los gehen?


----------



## onkel2306 (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Ist von denn hier jemand im Besitz einer GoPro und würde die im Juni gegen einen kleinen Obolus ausleihen? Würde da auch so ne Art vertrag aufsetzen oder so ähnlich, dass wenn irgendwas kaputt sein sollte ich natürlich dafür aufkomme etc. 

Grüße
Martin


----------



## opferkult (8. Mai 2012)

fuluri schrieb:


> Wann soll es los gehen?


 ab wann gehts denn bei dir??? wegen mir ab 18 uhr


----------



## DeathProof (8. Mai 2012)

Ich wäre evtl. auch dabei, wenn nichts anderes noch dazwischen kommt. Startzeit wäre mir egal, wo wäre nur noch interessant.


----------



## fuluri (8. Mai 2012)

Also ich schaffe es erst so gegen 19:00 Uhr.

Wird euch das zu spät?


----------



## opferkult (8. Mai 2012)

19 uhr würde passen .....runde durch die heide? falls ja würde ich sagen gg 19 uhr am waldkater? - kennt ihr sicher, oder?


----------



## DeathProof (8. Mai 2012)

Jo müsste passen, bis jetzt komm ich mit - mal sehen ob es so bleibt.


----------



## fuluri (8. Mai 2012)

Also ich bin dabei und freu mich!

Bis dann!


----------



## opferkult (8. Mai 2012)

na das wird nen spass ....zu 3 geil - auch wenn ich der einzige mit fully bin.....

bis später Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elanor (8. Mai 2012)

heyho,

bei so einer runde am späteren abend würde ich mich auch gerne mal anschließen, wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt. ich habe nur leider kein vernünftiges licht hier, wie lange fahrt ihr so? zudem bin ich nicht mordsmäßig trainiert, die entfernung ist nicht das problem aber die geschwindigkeit, ich möchte ungern aufhalten.

lieben grüß


----------



## opferkult (8. Mai 2012)

hi elanor,

sind bis ca 21 uhr unterwegs gewesen ...sind heute ne runde durch die heide gefahren 
das spuckt mein radlcomputer aus:
entfernung: 38 km
durchschnittl tempo: 19,5 km/h
gesamtaufstieg 380m 

also war echt ne sehr nette runde und du bist selbstverständlich gern willkommen  wir würden uns freuen

grüße


----------



## elanor (8. Mai 2012)

ok, ich fahr täglich über die heide zur arbeit, 10km in 30min mit ampeln und co.
rein mathematisch-theoretisch sollte ich also mithalten können 
vielen dank für die schnelle antwort. ich werd also des öfteren mal  einen blick hier in den threat werfen und mich sobald es zeitlich passt  anschließen. ich freu mich schon.


----------



## fuluri (10. Mai 2012)

Na dann schlagee ich doch mal den Freitag abend vor!

Wie schaut es bei euch aus?

sportliche Grüße

Jörg


----------



## QUenten (10. Mai 2012)

Da bin ich ja fast am überlegen ob ich kommen soll.


----------



## opferkult (10. Mai 2012)

soll abends gewittern - wenns nicht so schlimm wird würde ich doch direkt mit dabei sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeathProof (10. Mai 2012)

Ja mit dem Wetter wird das schwierig, aber ich kann eh nicht morgen.
Ich bin am Wochenende unterwegs.


----------



## fuluri (11. Mai 2012)

Ich muss leider kurzfristig für heute absagen.

Ich hoffe aber auf eine nette Runde im lauf der nächsten Woche?!?

Grüße


----------



## opferkult (11. Mai 2012)

kein ding gewittert ja eh gerade......aber nächste woche gern  wie schauts mit ner tour am sonntag aus??- da soll das wetter wieder halbwegs werden nur kalt  12°C


----------



## DeathProof (12. Mai 2012)

Sonntag wäre gut, aber bei mir erst Nachmittags gegen 16Uhr.
Eine Tour zum Petersberg wäre doch möglich, hier in der Heide wird es wohl eh voll werden.


----------



## fuluri (12. Mai 2012)

Ich kann dir wegen morgen erst kurzfristig bescheid geben.

Wäre das ok?


----------



## DeathProof (12. Mai 2012)

Klar, kein Ding.
Mal sehen wer noch mitkommt.


----------



## fuluri (13. Mai 2012)

Also ich bin dabei!!!

Wann und wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## DeathProof (13. Mai 2012)

Wann würde ich sagen ca. 17Uhr (evtl. ändert sich das noch); Wo: kommt drauf wo es hin geht.
Petersberg würde mich reizen nur war ich da noch nicht, und kenn mich nicht aus. Wenn also noch jemand mit Ortskenntnis mitkommt wäre das gut (oder GPS Unterstützung ;-)
Sonst bleibt ne Runde Richtung Brachwitz, Lettin mit nem Abstecher durch die Heide.


----------



## fuluri (13. Mai 2012)

Also ich bin flexibel was die Strecke angeht. Petersberg wäre cool, ich kenn mich in der Gegend aber leider auch nicht aus. 

Treffpunkt Waldkater?

Wie sieht es denn mit opferkult aus?

Er hat doch GPS und war wohl auch schonmal dort.


----------



## DeathProof (13. Mai 2012)

Ich hab ihn angeschrieben, mal sehen ob er sich noch meldet.

Sonst wäre Waldkater in Ordnung um 17Uhr würde ich dann da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opferkult (14. Mai 2012)

jungs morgen 19:30 an der heide oder woanders - eher wird bei mir nix.....


----------



## DeathProof (14. Mai 2012)

Mh, das ist blöd - ab 20Uhr hab ich keine Zeit mehr. Bin dann raus, werd meine Runde dann schon früher drehen.
Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## fuluri (14. Mai 2012)

19:30 Uhr geht klar, ich bin dabei. Treffpunkt Waldkater?


----------



## opferkult (14. Mai 2012)

Sorry fuluri, wird nix..haben Microsoft Schulung morgen Abend die geht wohl etwas länger als ich gedacht hatte........dann wird wohl erst am we


----------



## fuluri (15. Mai 2012)

Kein Thema, ich hätte dir jetzt auch absagen müssen.

Die netten Herren im weißen Kittel haben mir meinen Finger in der gleichen Farbe eingepackt.

Mein Radl muß wohl bis nächste Woche stehen bleiben.

sportliche Grüße


----------



## karlderFrosch (15. Mai 2012)

Hey komme auch aus Halle, 
würde wenn ich zeit habe  mal mit euch ne runde drehen.
Fahre aber nur eine Cross-Trekking mischung.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (15. Mai 2012)

karlderFrosch schrieb:


> Hey komme auch aus Halle,
> würde wenn ich zeit habe  mal mit euch ne runde drehen.
> Fahre aber nur eine Cross-Trekking mischung.



Hi Karl,

dass du "nur" ein Fitness-Bike fährst, hat nichts zu heißen... hab' bei der letzten kernigen Harz-Tour 'nen Typen erlebt, der mit 'nem Fitness-Bike gefahren ist, während der überwiegende Teil der Fahrer auf Enduros unterwegs war!!!

Entscheident ist halt immer noch der Typ, der auf dem Hobel sitzt 

Beste Grüße
Zapp


----------



## karlderFrosch (15. Mai 2012)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> Hi Karl,
> 
> dass du "nur" ein Fitness-Bike fährst, hat nichts zu heißen... hab' bei der letzten kernigen Harz-Tour 'nen Typen erlebt, der mit 'nem Fitness-Bike gefahren ist, während der überwiegende Teil der Fahrer auf Enduros unterwegs war!!!
> 
> ...



Da hast du recht habe auch schon ein Trail oder ein Wanderweg beim Brocken mit mein Bike befahren aber mehr schlecht wie recht.
Muss halt alles im rahmen bleiben.


----------



## opferkult (22. Mai 2012)

jungs........

heut abend mal wieder ne runde??!? wegen mir auch zum petersberg......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuluri (22. Mai 2012)

Also ich wäre dabei!

Ich kann aber nur bis ca. 20:30 Uhr.


----------



## opferkult (22. Mai 2012)

na dann kurz vor 19 uhr waldkater?


----------



## fuluri (22. Mai 2012)

Geht klar. 

Bis dann!


----------



## DeathProof (22. Mai 2012)

Ich fahr gleich los da ich auch nicht lange Zeit habe, aber Petersberg müssen wir die Woche mal hin.
Evtl. Donnerstag oder sonst am Wochenende.


----------



## opferkult (22. Mai 2012)

die donnerstags runde von stahlrad soll wohl zum petersberg gehen - mit super guide rene....treffpkt 18 uhr stahlrad halle


----------



## karlderFrosch (24. Mai 2012)

bei der tour heute, was für räder fahren da mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZappBrannigan (24. Mai 2012)

karlderFrosch schrieb:


> bei der tour heute, was für räder fahren da mit?



Die Tour wird recht trail-lastig sein (ist ja auch 'ne MTB-Runde ). Allerdings ist der Boden so furztrocken, dass du da keine Probleme bekommen solltest. Und selbst wenn du mal nicht hinterher kommen solltest, ist das gar kein Problem... die Jungs warten auf dich!!! Nimm aber bitte genug zu trinken mit!!!

Beste Grüße
Zapp


----------



## karlderFrosch (24. Mai 2012)

18uhr?
Ich hoffe ich schaffe es, mache mich gleich los aus Neustadt


----------



## opferkult (24. Mai 2012)

soo also für alle die es noch nicht wissen am dienstag ist spass am dienstag - in der heide tp 29.05.12; 18:30; heide - waldkater - kurzes elmiminatorrennen und dann gemütliche runde durch die heide und dann open end


----------



## bollemonster (30. Mai 2012)

hey,
hab jetzt endlich mein MTB und würde Freitag Abend ab ca. 18uhr gerne meine erste Runde drehen. Hat jemand Lust mich zu begleiten und mir ein bisschen die Wege zu zeigen? Bin erst seit zwei Monaten in Halle und Anfängerin auf dem MTB. Kenne mich deshalb hier überhaupt nicht aus. Bin 23 Jahre alt und würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet, egal welches Alter.
Liebe Grüße Lisa


----------



## Polymerasende (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo bollemonster,

ich will Freitag Abend auch ne Runde drehen. Wenn du Lust hast kannst du dich mir anschließen.......


----------



## bollemonster (30. Mai 2012)

hey, würde mich gerne anschließen. Musst mir nur sagen wo und wann wir uns treffen. Kommst du direkt aus Halle? LG


----------



## opferkult (30. Mai 2012)

also ich würde auch mitfahren wenns wetter passt - ich kann aber erst ab 18 uhr oder später


----------



## O.A. (30. Mai 2012)

hey...

ich bin neu in halle und suche coole trails, dirt, northshore´s und  alles andere was das herz begehrt...ich wollte mal das bike mitnehmen,  um mir mal nen ausgleich zum studenten-alltag zu schaffen...

ich habe auf youtube nen video gesehen und würde gern mal wissen wo das  denn genau is....[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIqbqRC3abE"]Freeride in Halle(Saale)      - YouTube[/nomedia]

hoffe das mir jemand gute tips geben kann...

danke im voraus...


----------



## kalihalde (30. Mai 2012)

O.A. schrieb:


> hey...
> 
> ich bin neu in halle und suche coole trails, dirt, northshore´s und  alles andere was das herz begehrt...ich wollte mal das bike mitnehmen,  um mir mal nen ausgleich zum studenten-alltag zu schaffen...
> 
> ...


 
na dann herzlich willkommen in Halle.

Es gibt in der Tat ein paar nette Streck(ch)en und Orte hier und der Umgebung. 

Speziell die Lage des Spots im von Dir geposteten Video wird nicht gerne in öffentlichen Foren besprochen. Dieser Fakt und die Gründe wurden hier im Halle-Faden auch immer mal wieder erwähnt und diskutiert. Man sollte das respektieren .

Aber, ich denke, wenn Du Dich mit ein paar Locals, z.B. hier im Forum, zum Biken verabredest, kannst Du schon mal nette Trails kennen lernen und vielleicht führen Dich diese Wege auch an die "nicht so öffentlichen" Orte .

Viel Spaß in Halle wünscht
Kalihalde


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. Mai 2012)

Die Zurückhaltung erklärt sich auch aus dem Umstand, daß das im Video gezeigte z.T. (von wem auch immer) zerstört wurde. Die ganz tollen "Trails" zum Freeriden suchen die Hallenser übrigens auch selber noch. Wenn man seine Ansprüche z.T. den Gegebenheiten anpasst, kann man Spaß haben. Wenn Du Bergabradeln möchtest, dann sei am Sa. 13.00 Uhr einfach am Radladen gegenüber dem Cafe "Schade" in der Seebener Strasse. Nach einer Anfahrt von ca. 15 km warten dann nette Wege auf Dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZappBrannigan (31. Mai 2012)

...


----------



## ZappBrannigan (31. Mai 2012)

Da kalihalde und RitterRunkel schon alles gesagt haben, wollte ich meinen Post löschen... warum geht das nicht 

... oder bin ich nur zu doof 

Da steht auf dem Knopp "Beitrag bearbeiten/löschen"... ich find aber nichts zum löschen


----------



## Polymerasende (31. Mai 2012)

@ bollemonster   Ja komme direkt aus Halle.

Wie wärs denn mit Fr gegen 18.30Uhr an der allseits beliebten Heideübersichtstafel am Parkplatz vorm Waldkater?
Wetterprognose sieht ganz gut aus.


----------



## O.A. (31. Mai 2012)

hey...

dieses wochenende wirds nichts...hab kein rad mit hier...macht ihr das öfter???würde das wochenende drauf mal das rad mit nehmen...

wie sind denn die streckenverhältnisse, hab momentan nur nen giant glory und das is ja nicht das beste tourenrad...also wenn ihr mit cc-bikes fahrt, wirds echt nen krampf....


----------



## onkel2306 (31. Mai 2012)

Das tät mich auch intressieren, wo das ist


----------



## Ritter Runkel (31. Mai 2012)

Giant Glory.....ist für die Strecken hier überdimensioniert und für Feldwege etwas deplaziert, aber ginge schon irgendwie. Aber für die Strecken im Harz (Thale, Braunlage....) wäre es ideal, und da fahren wir auch immer mal hin.


----------



## O.A. (31. Mai 2012)

....harz klingt gut, thale is ne nette strecke...is ja auch von halle ehr zu erreichen als von mir zuhaus...würde mich gern mal anschließen, wenns passt, natürlich auch mal für ne runde in- um halle........gibts hier eig. ne dh-szene o is hier ehr enduro u freeride angesagt???


----------



## Ritter Runkel (31. Mai 2012)

Hier wird am ehesten Rennrad gefahren, MTBler sind eher selten. Hier gibts einen harten Kern (und am Süssen See), der ist mehr oder weniger regelmäßig im Bikeparks. Die Endurofahrerei beginnt sich eigentlich erst jetzt zu entwickeln ( siehe z.B. auch hier:   http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=516311&page=22 ).


----------



## bollemonster (31. Mai 2012)

@ Polymerasende

18:30Uhr klingt gut, den Treffpunkt finde ich sicherlich auch. Woran erkenne ich dich? grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kon (31. Mai 2012)

O.A. schrieb:


> ....harz klingt gut, thale is ne nette strecke...is ja auch von halle ehr zu erreichen als von mir zuhaus...würde mich gern mal anschließen, wenns passt, natürlich auch mal für ne runde in- um halle........gibts hier eig. ne dh-szene o is hier ehr enduro u freeride angesagt???



Wenn es etwas gröberes  Gelände sein soll, dann solltest du dir Seeburg anschauen. Das stellt so ungefähr das Maximum dar, was in Halle und Umgebung möglich ist.


----------



## Polymerasende (31. Mai 2012)

Am silbernen Fully, Radklamotten und dem blonden Zöpfchen unter silber/schwarz/rotem Helm direkt vor der Tafel stehend... Die große Tafel kann man nicht übersehen.... Allerdings steh ich da nur, wenn es nicht gerade aus Kübeln regnen sollte.
Wer sonst also noch Lust hat ist willkommen......


----------



## bollemonster (31. Mai 2012)

hoffen wir mal, dass es sich heute ausregnet und wir morgen fahren können. also bis dann hoffentlich


----------



## elanor (31. Mai 2012)

ach mist, ich wäre sehr gern dabei gewesen ... aber ich bin das wochenende über nicht in halle und mein zug fährt schon am späten nachmittag 

ich wünsch euch trotzdem besseres wetter als aktuell und viel spaß!


----------



## RuFfRyDaH (2. Juni 2012)

Wann wird denn mal wieder zum Petersberg geradelt? 
Würde mich da gern mal anhängen...


----------



## Polymerasende (29. Juni 2012)

Plant jemand am WE eine MTB Runde, wo man sich anschließen könnte? Gerne auch längere Strecke!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtinto (29. Juni 2012)

Klingt gut! Ich hätte am Sonntag Zeit.....allerdings sagt Wetter.com 80% Regenrisiko Gruß Tinto


----------



## Polymerasende (29. Juni 2012)

Mmh, na vielleicht ändert sich die Prognose ja morgen noch für Sonntag. Toi Toi Toi. Notfalls wird die Runde dann kürzer  ;-) Wir behaltens mal im Auge.
Fährt morgen noch jemand? Da wäre es zumindest sonnig.

Gruss Kris


----------



## fuluri (30. Juni 2012)

Also ich habe eigentlich schon geplant heute auch ne Runde zu drehen.

Ich wollte so gegen 15:00 Uhr starten.


----------



## Polymerasende (30. Juni 2012)

Bin dabei. Wo willste denn starten?


----------



## fuluri (30. Juni 2012)

JA keine sagen wir doch am Waldkater Eingang Heide oder?

Bis dann


----------



## Polymerasende (30. Juni 2012)

Alles klar. 

Bis dann.


----------



## fuluri (5. Juli 2012)

Hey wie schaut es denn morgen abend mit einer kleinen Runde aus?

Ich wollte so gegen 7 halb 8  starten.

sportl. Grüße


----------



## xtinto (5. Juli 2012)

Tach schön,

morgen habe ich leider keine Zeit. Bei mir würde es am Samstag gehen 

Gruß Tinto


----------



## DeathProof (5. Juli 2012)

Evtl. kann ich es auch zeitlich einrichten, wird aber eng da Prüfungen anstehen und ein Paar Arbeiten auch noch fertiggestellt werden wollen.

Wenn ein konkreter Termin steht seh ich was machbar ist.

Grüße


----------



## ayeks (10. Juli 2012)

Hey,
ich würd mich bei euch auch mal einklinken wollen um nen paar neue Touren in der Umgebung zu fahren. Sagt einfach bescheid wenn ihr fahren wollt, ich schau obs bei mir passt. Hab gerade auch Prüfungen aber ich bin froh über jede Stunde die ich mal raus komme. 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shelby1984m (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo.

Vielleicht sollte man sich bei Facebook oder so gegenseitig hinzufügen, sodass man kurzfristig was planen kann.


MFG Sascha.


----------



## ayeks (15. Juli 2012)

Wäre ne Idee. Addet mich. 
https://www.facebook.com/ayeks


----------



## ayeks (15. Juli 2012)

Hey,
ich habe mal eine Facebook Gruppe eröffnet damit man sich schneller und vor allem spontaner zu einer Fahrt verabreden kann. Tretet einfach mal dieser Gruppe bei wenn ihr wollt: https://www.facebook.com/groups/176104469189352/


----------



## fuluri (16. Juli 2012)

Ja was macht denn dann einer wie ich ( okay ich gebe zu das sind wohl nicht mehr viele ) der nicht bei Facebook aktiv ist?


----------



## xtinto (16. Juli 2012)

fuluri schrieb:


> Ja was macht denn dann einer wie ich ( okay ich gebe zu das sind wohl nicht mehr viele ) der nicht bei Facebook aktiv ist?


 
Willkommen im Club  da sind wir schon zwei


----------



## ayeks (17. Juli 2012)

Das macht natürlich nichts. Wir können die Fahrten ja ruhig weiter im Forums absprechen. Ich dachte nur man kommt schneller zu etwas wenn man das über Facebook regelt weil man da eh immer online ist. 
Aber alles klar, geht's weiter über das Forum.


----------



## fuluri (17. Juli 2012)

Ich finde die Idee ja gut, wäre halt nur schön wenn wir trotzdem auch über das Forum bescheid bekommen.


----------



## DeathProof (17. Juli 2012)

Wie sieht es denn mal mit einer Tour am kommenden Wochenende aus? Das Wetter soll wohl mitspielen und meinerseits aus hätte ich auch mal wieder Zeit. Wäre eines der letzten Male bevor es in den Heimaturlaub geht für 2 Monate.


----------



## Shelby1984m (17. Juli 2012)

Na dann Vorschläge . 

Mal nach Wettin zum Beispiel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Polymerasende (17. Juli 2012)

Oh ne Tour, ich bin dabei..
Na wenn Wettin könnte man auch weiter bis Könnern fahren, da gibts laut Karte ne Brücke....und dann auf der anderen Saaleseite wieder zurück...die Tour wäre dann allerdings etwas zeitintensiver....


----------



## Holzbeinspiel (18. Juli 2012)

Hallo Fahrradfreunde aus Halle,

ich suche eine steile Abfahrt in Halle und Umgebung für hohe Geschwindigkeiten, der Untergrund sollte Asphalt oder ähnliches sein.

Bisher kenne ich nur die Kröllwitzer Straße als steile Abfahrt, wo es aber durch die Straßenbahnschienen ab 50 km/h mir zu gefährlich wird. 
Die Ludwig-Wucherer-Straße ist mir zu stark befahren und man muss zu oft abbremsen, da Autofahrer auf dem Radweg stehen/parken.

Gruß
Smole


----------



## fuluri (18. Juli 2012)

Hey wie schaut es denn morgen Abend bei euch aus?

So gegen 19:30 Uhr?


----------



## kalihalde (18. Juli 2012)

Holzbeinspiel schrieb:


> Hallo Fahrradfreunde aus Halle,
> 
> ich suche eine steile Abfahrt in Halle und Umgebung für hohe Geschwindigkeiten, der Untergrund sollte Asphalt oder ähnliches sein.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Smole,

innerhalb von geschlossenen Ortschaften darf man doch nur max. 50 km/h fahren . Deshalb solltest Du außerhalb von Halle suchen. 

Halle liegt aber in einer Tieflandsbucht, so dass es kaum merkliche Höhenunterschiede gibt. Ausnahmen bilden der Petersberg und das Saaletal nördlich von Halle. Da sollte es ein oder zwei Straßen geben, die ein wenig Gefälle haben. Aber dolle ist das nicht wirklich.

Spontan fallen mir die Straßen von Fienstedt und Johannashall ins Saaletal ein.

Viel Erfolg wünscht 
Kalihalde


----------



## DeathProof (18. Juli 2012)

Ich dachte da so an max. 3-4h mit möglichst wenig Asphaltanteil. Vorschläge sind sehr willkommen.


@Jörg: evtl. könnte es klappen Donnerstag um 19.30Uhr, wenn das Wetter so bleibt.
Was haste vor, Heide oder woanders lang?

MfG


----------



## fuluri (18. Juli 2012)

Ja, anfangen könnten wir ja mal in der Heide und denn Rest sehen wir dann, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeathProof (18. Juli 2012)

Klar, wäre eine Maßnahmen.
19.30 am Kater steht dann, wenn es nicht regnet wie dolle (sieht aber nicht danach aus).


----------



## Polymerasende (18. Juli 2012)

Bin auch dabei..


----------



## Shelby1984m (18. Juli 2012)

Und wie sieht es am Wochenende aus?


----------



## Duefid (18. Juli 2012)

wenn ich es schaffe auch.

lg


----------



## DeathProof (19. Juli 2012)

Shelby1984m schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es am Wochenende aus?



Gute Frage. Vorschläge werden weiter angenommen .


----------



## DeathProof (19. Juli 2012)

So ich schaffe es heute leider doch nicht, sitze noch in der Bibliothek und das dauert noch länger.
Hoffentlich regnet es nicht noch. Als ich gestern unterwegs war, war es doch stellenweise etwas schwierig von den Untergrundverhältnissen.


----------



## Shelby1984m (20. Juli 2012)

Morgen ne Runde durch die Heide?


----------



## DeathProof (20. Juli 2012)

Also wenn nichts anderes mehr vorgeschlagen werden sollte, dann ja.
Ich war heut schon kurz unterwegs, können dann ja alles mal abfahren was in der Heide so geht.

Uhrzeit und Treff?


----------



## Blex (21. Juli 2012)

wann und wo?  bei ner Heiderunde wäre ich dabei... So bis ~15Uhr habe ich Zeit


----------



## DeathProof (21. Juli 2012)

Wie wärs mit 13 Uhr am Kater, oder halt woanders wenn es besser passt.
2h sollten schon reichen für eine größere Runde, doppelt fahren müssen wir dann auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blex (21. Juli 2012)

machen wir 1245 draus dann habe ich noch bissel Luft


----------



## DeathProof (21. Juli 2012)

Alles klar, die 15min früher sind drin. Dann am Kater um 12.45.


----------



## Blex (21. Juli 2012)

passt, bis nachher


----------



## QUenten (22. Juli 2012)

Mal ne andere Frage: wie alt seit ihr denn? Würde mich interessieren was so der Durchschnitt ist 
Ich bin 22.


----------



## opferkult (22. Juli 2012)

hallöchen,

also ich bin 24 .....hätte denn jemand interesse an einer lockeren feierabend runde... montag oder dienstag ...sagen wir ab 18 uhr???


----------



## fuluri (23. Juli 2012)

Also ich wäre dabei.

Jedoch kann ich erst so gegen 19:30 Uhr.


----------



## Blex (23. Juli 2012)

QUenten schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage: wie alt seit ihr denn? Würde mich interessieren was so der Durchschnitt ist
> Ich bin 22.



28 

_______________

bei der Runde heute oder morgen muss ich leider passen... euch viel Spass


----------



## opferkult (23. Juli 2012)

Hi,

19:30 ist mir fast etwas zu spät....


----------



## DeathProof (23. Juli 2012)

Moinsen,

ich könnte auch ab 18uhr nur eben nicht so lange - 1 1/2 h sollten doch reichen, oder?
Müssen wir nur etwas schneller fahren ^^.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opferkult (23. Juli 2012)

ja 1- 1,5 h passen .....naja wollte nicht soviel druck machen heute.....also treffen wir uns gg 18 uhr (kann sein das ich mich um 5 min verspäte) am waldkater?


----------



## DeathProof (23. Juli 2012)

Jo, passt.
Um 18Uhr am Kater.


----------



## Polymerasende (23. Juli 2012)

@fuluri

ich könnte morgen oder Mittwoch zu deiner späten Zeit..
Heut muss ich mich noch regenerieren.


----------



## Duefid (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo . Ich könnte 19.30 Uhr.
Lg


----------



## fuluri (24. Juli 2012)

Duefid schrieb:


> Hallo . Ich könnte 19.30 Uhr.
> Lg



Verdammt ich habe es zu spät gelesen.

Wie schaut es denn heute aus?


----------



## Duefid (24. Juli 2012)

Heute leider nicht aber morgen geht.
Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuluri (24. Juli 2012)

Ja, dann bis morgen!

sonnige Grüße


----------



## Duefid (25. Juli 2012)

hallo
wird  heute abend doch nicht´s .bin eingeladen.würde mich aber morgen melden.

lg


----------



## fuluri (25. Juli 2012)

Geht klar!


----------



## Polymerasende (25. Juli 2012)

Ich muss auch absagen für heut, aber morgen wieder gern...


----------



## fuluri (26. Juli 2012)

Heute 19:30 Waldkater!

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Duefid (26. Juli 2012)

Ich


----------



## fuluri (27. Juli 2012)

Ich würde heute wieder ne Runde drehen wollen.

Gleiche Stelle, gleiche Welle!

Wie schauts aus?


----------



## Polymerasende (27. Juli 2012)

Ist mir heut zu spät. Bin schon verplant.


----------



## Duefid (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo
Und ich hab es zu spät gelesen.
Lg


----------



## fuluri (31. Juli 2012)

Na wie schaut es aus mit nem bissl radl fahren?

Ich würde so gegen 19:30 am Waldkater starten wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Polymerasende (31. Juli 2012)

Ich klink mich die Woche aus.


----------



## Duefid (31. Juli 2012)

Werd es heute auch nicht schaffen.
Lg


----------



## fuluri (31. Juli 2012)

Macht ja nichts.

Dann mach ich heute ne kleine Ausfahrt mit der Chefin!


----------



## Polymerasende (31. Juli 2012)




----------



## fuluri (11. August 2012)

Hallo, Hallo Jungs und Mädels, ...

Wie schaut es denn heute nachmittag oder morgen vormittag mit ner Tour auf dem MTB aus?

sportliche Grüße


----------



## Polymerasende (11. August 2012)

Bin erst ab Montag wieder im Lande. Mach gerad noch den Harz unsicher.


----------



## Shelby1984m (12. August 2012)

Guten Morgen.

Wann heute vormittag und wohin?

LG Sascha.


----------



## ckornlie (12. August 2012)

O.A. schrieb:


> hey...
> 
> ich bin neu in halle und suche coole trails, dirt, northshore´s und  alles andere was das herz begehrt...ich wollte mal das bike mitnehmen,  um mir mal nen ausgleich zum studenten-alltag zu schaffen...
> 
> ...



Moin zusammen, ganz im Sinne von O.A. suche ich auch die ultimative Insider-Strecke und die netten kleinen Spots     Ich bin heute mal die Promenade entlang, angekommen an diesem Klauseberg wusst ich erstmal nicht so recht.. unten gings nicht weiter, nur die Treppen lachten schadenfroh. Naja, das Bike untern Arm genommen und die Treppen hoch. Oben bisschen kreuz und quer im Kreis gegurkt und den netten Vers im Metall entdeckt  Aber die Abfahrt auf der andren Seite war recht nett. Konnte sie nur nicht richtig genießen weil ich zur Zeit nur mit der Vorderbremse unterwegs bin.  Schade dasses den Park ausm Video nichtmehr gibt - der sah ganz gut aus.. Was fahrt ihr denn so, bzw. was habt ihr für Räder? Ich hab vor kurzem nen 10 Jahre altes Gaint ATX One DH erstanden..  Und wo ist denn dieser Katzenbuckel wo ihr euch immer verabredet?  Schönen Gruß...


----------



## QUenten (13. August 2012)

Der Waldkater ist am Stadtwald (Dölauer Heide). Sehr empfehlens wert die Heide 

Ich bin schon die ganze Zeit am überlegen wie sich ein Rennrad so fährt. Wäre hier jemand, der ein Rennrad hat, so nett mich mal ein paar Meter mit seinem Rad fahren zu lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ckornlie (13. August 2012)

QUenten schrieb:


> Der Waldkater ist am Stadtwald (Dölauer Heide). Sehr empfehlens wert die Heide



 Ein Restaurant?  





QUenten schrieb:


> Ich bin schon die ganze Zeit am überlegen wie sich ein Rennrad so fährt. Wäre hier jemand, der ein Rennrad hat, so nett mich mal ein paar Meter mit seinem Rad fahren zu lassen?



 Das geht mir auch durchn Kopf, bin auch noch nie mit einem gefahren. Ob die kopfsteinpflastertauglich sind?


----------



## QUenten (13. August 2012)

Ich glaube das es ein Restaurant ist, bin mir aber nicht sicher weil ich da noch nie lang geschaut habe 

Ich habe mal einen Bericht über Canyon gesehen die haben u.a. Ihre neuen Carbon Rennfeilen über Kopftseinpflaster gejagt. Die Tester sagten, zumindest in meiner Erinnerung, das auch dank der neu entwickelten Sattelstütze die Fahrt recht angenehm war.
Allerdings habe ich da so meine Bedenken wegen der Reifen. Hab im "Wald" (aspahltierte Straße um einen Stausee) 2 Rennradfahrer gesehen die natürlich am Reifen flicken waren und das obwohl die nur über etwas Rinde gefahren sind. Ich denke mal ein Rennrad wäre wohl eher schlecht um damit zur Hochschule zu fahren.


----------



## Polymerasende (16. August 2012)

Morgen (Freitag) jemand Zeit und Lust auf ne Feierabendrunde?


----------



## ckornlie (17. August 2012)

Habs zu spät gesehen. War heute wieder bisschen auskundschaften. Wie wärs Sammstag oder Sonntag?!


----------



## Polymerasende (18. August 2012)

Bin am WE nicht in Halle. Dann vielleicht in der Woche.


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. August 2012)

Gibt es denn auch Leute die Cyclocross fahren hier in Halle? Ein MTB habe ich nicht und mit dem Renner habe ich schon ein Paar Leute, mit denen ich fahren kann.

Nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (24. August 2012)

Holzbeinspiel schrieb:


> ich suche eine steile Abfahrt in Halle und Umgebung für hohe Geschwindigkeiten



Johannashall nicht weit außerhalb von Halle. Da kommst du auf den ersten 50m auf 50 wenn du willst. 

Nico.


----------



## kon (24. August 2012)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Johannashall nicht weit außerhalb von Halle. Da kommst du auf den ersten 50m auf 50 wenn du willst.
> 
> Nico.



Kleine Ergänzung zu Johannashall, da ist am Ende eine Linkskurve, die schon einigen Rasern zu Verhängniss wurde


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. August 2012)

kon schrieb:


> Kleine Ergänzung zu Johannashall, da ist am Ende eine Linkskurve, die schon einigen Rasern zu Verhängniss wurde



Sind wir hier nicht im MTB Forum? 

Nico.


----------



## karlderFrosch (24. August 2012)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn auch Leute die Cyclocross fahren hier in Halle? Ein MTB habe ich nicht und mit dem Renner habe ich schon ein Paar Leute, mit denen ich fahren kann.
> 
> Nico.


  Mit was wilst du da runter? 
Suchst du eine Straße oder ein Waldweg?


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. August 2012)

karlderFrosch schrieb:


> Mit was wilst du da runter?
> Suchst du eine Straße oder ein Waldweg?



Ich verstehe die Frage nicht ganz. Wo soll ich runter wollen?

Ich habe einen Crosser und habe mich gefragt, ob es hier auch welche gibt, die ein solches Rad besitzen und eben mal ne Runde fahren wollen. Da es kein MTB ist, sind die zu befahrenden Wege eher moderat. 

Nico.


----------



## ckornlie (25. August 2012)

Inwiefern moderat?  Oder: was ist ein Crosser?


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. August 2012)

ckornlie schrieb:


> Inwiefern moderat?  Oder: was ist ein Crosser?



Das ist Cyclocross:


----------



## ckornlie (25. August 2012)

na lustig. also nehm ich an die Strecken sollten nicht zu sehr geländemäßig sein? jetzt nachm Regen könntest dus in der saaleaue versuchen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. August 2012)

@niconj2: schon MTB-Fahrer sind in Halle eine Randgruppe......, es gibt hier ein paar Hanseln, die haben ein Querfeldeinrad, aber da gibts keine org. Ausfahrten, 
allerdings wüsste ich jetzt nichts um Halle herum, was mit 'nem Cyclecrosser nicht fahrbar wäre, also einfach die MTB-Runden mitfahren


----------



## Shelby1984m (26. August 2012)

Hi.

Ich will morgen mal zu Fahrrad XXL in Halle. Die veranstalten jeden Mittwoch ne 30km Ausfahrt durch die Heide.

Mal gucken, was bei rauskommt.


LG Sascha.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (27. August 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> @niconj2: schon MTB-Fahrer sind in Halle eine Randgruppe......



Was ist in Halle keine Randgruppe.  Naja... ich bin fahrtechnisch wohl nicht so gut drauf, dass ich mit euch MTBlern mithalten kann. Da dachte ich mir, dass ein bisschen Cyclocross, wo ich mit meiner Rennrad-/Kurierausdauer punkten könnte, nicht schlecht wäre. 



Shelby1984m schrieb:


> Ich will morgen mal zu Fahrrad XXL in Halle. Die veranstalten jeden Mittwoch ne 30km Ausfahrt durch die Heide.



Und starten in der Delitzscher Str.?

Nico.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. August 2012)

Ich fahre ja ganz gerne Saalkreisrunden mit dem MTB. Aber Fahrtechnik braucht man da nicht wirklich. Also einfach probieren.
Rennradler gibts in Halle so viele, daß ich sie nicht mehr als Randgruppe bezeichnen würde.


----------



## karlderFrosch (27. August 2012)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Frage nicht ganz. Wo soll ich runter wollen?



Sorry, Meinte doch Holzbeinspiel.
Man sollte nicht mehrere Dinge gleichzeitig tun.

Holzbeinspiel, fährst du gerne Straße?wenn ja mit was.


----------



## ckornlie (27. August 2012)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Da dachte ich mir, dass ein bisschen Cyclocross, wo ich mit meiner Rennrad-/Kurierausdauer punkten könnte, nicht schlecht wäre.
> 
> Nico.



Also, beim gemütlichen cruisen wäre ich dabei  

.. nämlich jetzt, bis später


----------



## Shelby1984m (27. August 2012)

Hallo.

Also war gerade bei Fahrrad XXL. Die fahren Mitwoch wieder so ca. 2 Stunden und 60-80km. Find ich persönlich nen bisschen viel für den Anfang.

Werd da Mittwoch früh nochmal anrufen und mich eventuell abends mit einklinken und mal schauen wie es ist.


LG Sascha.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (27. August 2012)

Shelby1984m schrieb:


> Die fahren Mitwoch wieder so ca. 2 Stunden und 60-80km.



Das wäre ja ein 30er bzw. 40er Schnitt! Im Gelände? Das will ich sehen...

Kleiner Tip: Wenn du wirklich schöne Strecken bzw. nette Trails in Halle und Umgebung kennenlernen willst, solltest du die DoTags-Runde vom Stahlrad mitfahren. Treff = donnerstags, 18:00 Uhr, vorm Laden Ecke Seebener Straße / Wittekindstraße. Nette Leute, schöne Touren und v.a. moderates Tempo!!!

Alternativ gibt's montags, 18:00 Uhr, die MTB-Runde der RadUnion. Treff = Waldkater (wird aber kommenden Montag nicht stattfinden, da ich da noch kaputt vom MDM sein werde )

Beste Grüße
Zapp


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. August 2012)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip: Wenn du wirklich schöne Strecken bzw. nette Trails in Halle und Umgebung kennenlernen willst, solltest du die DoTags-Runde vom Stahlrad mitfahren. Treff = donnerstags, 18:00 Uhr, vorm Laden Ecke Seebener Straße / Wittekindstraße. Nette Leute, schöne Touren und v.a. moderates Tempo!!!



Kann man da auch mit dem Crosser mit? Ich bin einmal, damals als ich noch ein MTB hatte, mit einem Kumpel gefahren, der auch oft mit dem von Stahlrad fährt. Jedenfalls ging mir da schon ganz schön die Muffe als wir unterwegs waren. Mit dem Crosser würde ich mir das wahrscheinlich nicht zutrauen.

Am Mittwoch werde ich erstmal bei Bike-Insider mitfahren. Rennrad A-Gruppe. Tempo ist da nicht unbedingt moderat wobei fast immer eine Pause nach Zickeritz gemacht wird zum Pinkeln (ich muss da nie).

Nico.


----------



## Shelby1984m (29. August 2012)

Guten Abend. 

kurzer Bericht:

Bin heute mit Fahrrad XXL die Mountainbike Tour gefahren. Sind alle sehr nett, hilfsbereit... Wir sind auf Asphalt so im Schnitt 30-35 gefahren kurzzeitig mal 38 und dann im Gelände (Schotter) so ca. 30kmh. Was ich natürlich nicht gewohnt war. 
Das ist natürlich schon was anderes. Es waren ca. 40km in 1h 50 min.

Und Aua ich brauch nen anderen Sattel .

Dann war ich heute noch bei Stahlrad nen paar Infos holen. Er sagte mir, dass da so im Schnitt 17 kmh gefahren wird. Das werde ich dann auch mal ausprobieren.

Nächste Woche ist bei Fahrrad XXL wieder Rennrad angesagt und in 2 Wochen Mountainbike. Wer ist denn dabei, mal die Mountainbike Tour mitzumachen?


LG Sascha.


----------



## ckornlie (29. August 2012)

Wieviel Leute ward ihr denn? Und wo gings lang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shelby1984m (30. August 2012)

Guten Morgen.

Also Start war vor Fahrrad XXL --> Büschdorf --> Regattastrecke -->Döllnitz --> Burgliebenau --> um den See drumherum und wieder zurück.

Wir waren insgesamt zu dritt. Wär ja prima, wenn mehr dabei sind. Ist echt lustig.


----------



## DeathProof (30. August 2012)

Das hört sich für mich nach reinem Tempogebolze an, wäre nichts für mich. Die Stahlradrunde ist da wesentlich entspannter und bietet mehr für MTB'ler (die Jungs sind auch echt dufte ;-).
Leider bin ich zur Zeit nicht vor Ort und eh durch einen gebrochenen Fuss behindert (im Oktober geht dann hoffentlich wieder los) - aber ganz klare Empfehlung für die Runde.

Sonst macht doch einfach Termine hier aus, es findet sich doch eigentlich immer jemand der noch ein paar neue Ecken kennt.

Gruß



Shelby1984m schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> 
> kurzer Bericht:
> 
> ...


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. August 2012)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Das hört sich für mich nach reinem Tempogebolze an



Hatte auch diesen Eindruck. Ähnlich schaut es beim RR bei den Bike Insidern aus. Selbst die B-Gruppe ist da sehr zügig unterwegs und ich konnte kaum einen Unterschied zur A-Gruppe feststellen. 

Nico.


----------



## Shelby1984m (30. August 2012)

Ja war schon etwas anstrengend. War das halt nicht gewohnt. Werd da aber denke weiterhin mitmachen. Aber die Stahlradrunde probiere ich auch aus. 

Wie sieht es denn diesen Samstag mit ner Tour aus?


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. August 2012)

Shelby1984m schrieb:


> Ja war schon etwas anstrengend. War das halt nicht gewohnt. Werd da aber denke weiterhin mitmachen. Aber die Stahlradrunde probiere ich auch aus.
> 
> Wie sieht es denn diesen Samstag mit ner Tour aus?



Komm ich da mit oben beschriebenem Crosser mit oder ist das Gelände zu ruppig?

Nico.


----------



## Shelby1984m (30. August 2012)

Heide geht denke ich. Aber man kann auch Asphalt fahren. Habe ich kein Problem mit. Da du aber wie ich sehe schmale Reifen hast, wirst du sicherlich etwas schneller sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (30. August 2012)

Shelby1984m schrieb:


> Heide geht denke ich. Aber man kann auch Asphalt fahren. Habe ich kein Problem mit. Da du aber wie ich sehe schmale Reifen hast, wirst du sicherlich etwas schneller sein.



Naja... auf geraden Strecken kann ich locker mithalten; fahr ja schließlich viel Rennrad. Mir geht es eher um die Strecken, wo man lieber ein MTB hat.

Nico.


----------



## Shelby1984m (30. August 2012)

Allzu hartes Gelände fahre ich auch nicht. normal Schotter und so.


----------



## Polymerasende (30. August 2012)

Samstagrunde wäre ich dabei. Treffpunkt Waldkater? Zeit ist mir egal, solange es nicht vor 11 Uhr ist.


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. August 2012)

Polymerasende schrieb:


> Samstagrunde wäre ich dabei. Treffpunkt Waldkater? Zeit ist mir egal, solange es nicht vor 11 Uhr ist.



Ich auch aber nur, wenn ihr auf mich Rücksicht nehmt. Ich bin nur mit dem Crosser unterwegs und habe auch nur die Marathon in 28/32 drauf.

Nico.


----------



## Polymerasende (30. August 2012)

Wird schon hinhauen. Kannst ja jederzeit Protest einlegen


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. August 2012)

Polymerasende schrieb:


> Wird schon hinhauen. Kannst ja jederzeit Protest einlegen



Oder vorne herstolpern und keinen vorbeilassen. 

Wann soll es denn wo losgehen und wie lange?

Nico.


----------



## Shelby1984m (31. August 2012)

Guten Morgen. Warum nicht gleich 11 Uhr am Waldkater und dann zum Heidebahnhof und dort was kleines essen?

LG Sascha.


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. August 2012)

Shelby1984m schrieb:


> Guten Morgen. Warum nicht gleich 11 Uhr am Waldkater und dann zum Heidebahnhof und dort was kleines essen?
> 
> LG Sascha.



Beim Essen bin ich nicht dabei. Eher nur Radfahren und dann nach Hause, wo meine Frau wartet. 

Nico.


----------



## Shelby1984m (31. August 2012)

Also wann wollen wir uns denn treffen ?


----------



## Ruedi04 (31. August 2012)

Hi,
Ich seh zu, dass ich bei XXL in zwei Wochen mitkomm... Wollte eigentlich Mittwoch schon aber zeitlich war es zu knapp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (31. August 2012)

Shelby1984m schrieb:


> Also wann wollen wir uns denn treffen ?



Na um 11 am Waldkater*. Ich habe das heute mal auf Arbeit angesprochen und laut denen trifft sich da schon eine Gruppe genau um die selbe Zeit. Da ich aber kein Facebook habe, kann ich das nicht nachprüfen.

Nico.

*Wo genau da eigentlich? An den Bänken?


----------



## Polymerasende (31. August 2012)

Ok. Waldkater. 11 Uhr. And den Bänken? Bänke, Bänke..??? Meinst bestimmt die Bankgruppe gegenüber der Heideübersichtstafel am Parkplatz. Naja ich bin da irgenwo. Werden uns schon finden. Dich erkennt man ja dann am Crosser


----------



## Shelby1984m (31. August 2012)

Hey. Klasse endlich klappt es mal mitm treffen. Also ich hab nen blaues Cube Mountainbike, blauen Helm, blau weißes Trikot  und nen Trinkrucksack.

Bis morgen denne.


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. September 2012)

Schön wars zu dritt. Vielleicht kommen ja das nächste Mal noch ein paar mehr mit. 

Ich habe mich jetzt auch mal belesen und gesehen, dass meine 4,5bar viel zu viel waren für das, was wir gefahren sind. Da tun mir jetzt noch die Handgelenke weh. 

Nico.

p.s.: Hier mal die Route. Leider habe ich nach ein Paar Pausen vergessen, wieder Start zu drücken. Ca. 60km und 500hm.


----------



## Shelby1984m (1. September 2012)

Ich fand es auch klasse. Vorallem die Abfahrten. Was kostet eigentlich so nen Garmin GPS Gerät?

Ich würde sagen ihr fahrt das nächste mal mit wenig Luft, damit ich Bergauf auch mal ne Chance habe .


LG Sascha.


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. September 2012)

Shelby1984m schrieb:


> Ich fand es auch klasse. Vorallem die Abfahrten. Was kostet eigentlich so nen Garmin GPS Gerät?
> 
> Ich würde sagen ihr fahrt das nächste mal mit wenig Luft, damit ich Bergauf auch mal ne Chance habe .



Der Garmin kostet ca. 160,- je nach Angebot. Dann noch der Trittfrequenz und Herzsensor, hatte ich heute beides nicht mit...

Nico.


----------



## Ruedi04 (1. September 2012)

Schöne Runde... Seid ihr hin bzw. Rückzu über den Radwanderweg ? Kann man nicht richtig erkennen. 
Schönes We 
MfG Sascha


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. September 2012)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> Schöne Runde... Seid ihr hin bzw. Rückzu über den Radwanderweg ? Kann man nicht richtig erkennen.
> Schönes We
> MfG Sascha



Zoom doch mal ran. Da kann man gut sehen, wo wir lang sind. Ob es ein Radwanderweg war, kann ich nicht sagen, denn ich kenn mich abseits der Str. nicht so gut aus.

Nico.


----------



## MCTryal (1. September 2012)

Die Runde Sieht wirklich Interessant aus, zum Süssen See will ich in diesem Jahr auf jeden Fall auch noch. Werd ich mir mal ziehen und nachfahren

Die Investition in ein Garmin GPS ist das Geld auf jeden Fall Wert, ich fahre größere Runden nicht mehr ohne.

MCTryal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (1. September 2012)

Ich fahr so nebenbei morgen noch ne kleine 100km Rennradrunde, falls jemand auch eins hat und mitfahren will.


----------



## MCTryal (1. September 2012)

Da bin ich leider raus


----------



## Polymerasende (1. September 2012)

Ja war hinzu teilweise Saale-Harz-Radweg.

Kris


----------



## Polymerasende (1. September 2012)

MCTryal schrieb:


> . Werd ich mir mal ziehen und nachfahren
> MCTryal



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob ihr da den Weg durchs Maisfeld findet. 
Gell Nico


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2012)

Wenn man das abfährt mit dem Navi, dann ist das wahrscheinlich wie mit dem Auto, wo einen manchmal das Navi in einen See schickt. 

Da steht man vor einem Maisfeld und das Navi sagt: "Fahr rein!". Woher soll ich denn wissen, dass es da wirklich langgeht. 

Nico.


----------



## MCTryal (2. September 2012)

Noja dann wirds ja nicht langweilig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (2. September 2012)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Wenn man das abfährt mit dem Navi, dann ist das wahrscheinlich wie mit dem Auto, wo einen manchmal das Navi in einen See schickt.
> 
> Da steht man vor einem Maisfeld und das Navi sagt: "Fahr rein!". Woher soll ich denn wissen, dass es da wirklich langgeht.
> 
> Nico.


@Nico
ich fahr seit 2004 mit Navi und das Gerät zeigte mir auch schon Stellen wo eigentlich ein Weg sein sollte. Das macht aber nichts, immer den Track folgen frei nach der Devise es gibt kein zurück sondern nur ein Vorwärts.


----------



## Shelby1984m (2. September 2012)

Huhu. 

Und wie war dein 100km Tour Nico?


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2012)

Shelby1984m schrieb:


> Huhu.
> 
> Und wie war dein 100km Tour Nico?



Waren nicht ganz hundert. Es war recht windig und ich hatte die Anstiege von gestern noch in den Beinen. 

Nico.


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. September 2012)

Morgen Abend so ca. 17:30 - 18:00 gehts Mountaingebike wieder los. Ich bin auch am Start mit meinem Crosser.  Ich fahr mit nem Kumpel, der wirklich gut MTB fahren kann. Falls wer mitkommen will, ich denke es wird schnell und anstrengend.

Nico.

p.s.: Achso und heute Nachmittag um die selbe Zeit gibt es eine schnelle RR Runde. 60km unter 2h.


----------



## ScottRider0.3 (5. September 2012)

Hallo.Ich suche Dirt/Street biker hier aus Halle(Saale) zum gemeinsamen biken.
Würd mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet mit dem ich die Spots in Halle checken kann.


----------



## Polymerasende (5. September 2012)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Morgen Abend so ca. 17:30 - 18:00 gehts Mountaingebike wieder los. Ich bin auch am Start mit meinem Crosser.  Ich fahr mit nem Kumpel, der wirklich gut MTB fahren kann. Falls wer mitkommen will, ich denke es wird schnell und anstrengend.
> 
> Nico.
> 
> Schade. Keine Zeit. Das nächste Mal.


----------



## Polymerasende (5. September 2012)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Morgen Abend so ca. 17:30 - 18:00 gehts Mountaingebike wieder los. Ich bin auch am Start mit meinem Crosser.  Ich fahr mit nem Kumpel, der wirklich gut MTB fahren kann. Falls wer mitkommen will, ich denke es wird schnell und anstrengend.
> 
> Nico.



Schade. Keine Zeit. Das nächste Mal.


----------



## QUenten (5. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche für einen Bekannten einen guten Radladen hier in Halle. Gibts welche die zu empfehlen sind?


----------



## ScottRider0.3 (5. September 2012)

Fahrrad Focken und Stahlrad kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. September 2012)

ScottRider0.3 schrieb:


> Fahrrad Focken und Stahlrad kann ich empfehlen.



Fahrrad Fokken, wenn man übers Ohr gezogen werden will. Stahlrad kann ich unterschreiben.

Hier mal die Runde, die ihr verpasst habt. Wir waren doch recht gemütlich unterwegs.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/219207580

Nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ckornlie (6. September 2012)

werd jetzt mal ne Stadtrunde drehn - starte am Rannischen Platz, dann in Richtung Driving Range, dann n bisschen die Inseln da hoch cruisen.-niih dann im Reichardsgarten und chille - Fals jemand hinzukommen will - fahre nen schwarz-rotes Gaint downhill und trage ne Brille


----------



## Shelby1984m (6. September 2012)

Hallo.

Ich fahr nachher die Stahlrad Runde mit. Mal gucken wie es wird .

Bis denne. 

Bericht gibts dann.


----------



## meier (6. September 2012)

Ich glaube nicht, daß das so toll wird, von denen ist so etwa die Hälfte angeschlagen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. September 2012)

Und? Wie wars. Mein Kumpel hat mir gestern davon abgeraten, da er meinte, ich wäre technisch nicht gut genug um bei Stahlrad mithalten zu können. Von der Kondi kein Problem.

Nico.


----------



## micha.qlb (7. September 2012)

...selbst wenn. Kannste doch deine Technik nur verbessern. Ich behaupte mal spontan, dass die Jungs nett sind und gern helfen werden


----------



## meier (7. September 2012)

Ich glaube als Teilzeit-Hallenser zu wissen, daß für viele in der  Rennrad-Hochburg Halle "MTB-Fahren" tatsächlich aus Strasse-Fahren mit  dem MTB besteht. Viele haben da auch Null Ergeiz und Spaß und sind etwas  empfindlich. Ohne daß ich hier jemand zu nahe treten will, kenne ja keinen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. September 2012)

meier schrieb:


> Ich glaube als Teilzeit-Hallenser zu wissen, daß für viele in der  Rennrad-Hochburg Halle "MTB-Fahren" tatsächlich aus Strasse-Fahren mit  dem MTB besteht. Viele haben da auch Null Ergeiz und Spaß und sind etwas  empfindlich. Ohne daß ich hier jemand zu nahe treten will, kenne ja keinen.



Was willst du damit sagen? 

Ich bin am Samstag und auch Mittwoch mit meinem Crosser MTB Strecken gefahren und auch wenn da Straße dabei war, ging es schon ganz schön zur Sache. Ich glaube nicht, dass es hier viele gibt, die unter MTB Fahren das Fahren mit dem Selbigen auf der Straße verstehen. Wozu denn auch? Wenn ich ein solches Rad habe, dann will ich das auch schmutzig machen und das geht nunmal nur abseits von der Straße.

Bei mir wäre es doppelt sch*** da ich ein sehr schönes Rennrad habe und wenn ich dann danach mit dem MTB die selben Strecken fahren würde, würde ich mich langweilen ob der geringen Geschwindigkeit.

Nico.



meier schrieb:


> kenne ja keinen.



Das ist auch der Grund für deine nicht ganz richtige Äußerung.


----------



## meier (7. September 2012)

Ich kenne (vermutlich) keinen aus dem Forum, daher auch die Bemerkung im letzten Satz, daß ich keinem (einzelnen) zu nahe treten will. Aber ich bleibe dabei: ich kenne sehr viele radelnde Hallenser und mit eben dieser Einstellung. Soll nicht heißen, daß die nicht ordentlich reintreten, aber eben nur das. 
Habe mich auch mal mit dem Stahlrad-Menschen drüber unterhalten (der scheint immer mal Feierabendrennen und Ausfahrten, auch Bikepark und Harztouren zu organisieren), der hatte dieselbe Beobachtung gemacht.
Mache den Test: stelle einen Aufruf für eine schwere Tour in dieses Forum. Halle hat über 250.000 Einwohner, für jeden über den 7.Teilnehmer gibts ein Bier von mir für Dich. Sollte so gesehen kein Problem sein, oder? Würde mich freuen Dir was spendieren zu müssen, glaube ich aber nicht dran.


----------



## meier (7. September 2012)

Habe mal im Netz gesucht:

http://www.radunion.com/wp/

http://www.bike-insider.de/bi11/radtreffmtb.html

http://velo-ev.de/index.php?page=149

MTB ist da nirgends der Schwerpunkt. Die Bikeinsider-MTB-Touren sind nicht wirklich Gelände, soweit kenne ich mich noch aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (7. September 2012)

meier schrieb:


> Halle hat über 250.000 Einwohner



Von denen vielleicht 10-20 hier im Forum angemeldet sind. Es gibt eben auch viele, die allein oder zu zweit fahren und nicht im Internet vertreten sind. 

Man kann Beobachtungen machen und sich mit Leuten wie dem von Stahlrad unterhalten aber repräsentativ ist das noch lange nicht.

Nico.

p.s.: Was ist eigentlich mit Shelby1984m? War die Stahlradrunde so hart, dass du kein Resümee schreiben kannst?


----------



## meier (7. September 2012)

Vermutlich waren die so langsam, daß er eingeschlafen ist und jetzt irgendwo im Gebüsch liegt.

Um etwas allgemeingültiger zu sein, habe ich ja extra eine Händlermeinung angeführt, auch wenn Stahlrad ein etwas komischer Laden ist.

Bei Rennen in hallescher Nähe sind übrigens kaum Hallenser anwesend, spricht auch nicht für eine tolle Szene.

Vielleicht irre ich mich auch. Egal, schöne Wochenendgrüsse nach Halle.


----------



## DeathProof (7. September 2012)

Mit der geringen Dichte an Mtb Fahrern habt ihr recht, und das zwar viele sogar richtige Fully's u. HT's nur auf der Stasse bewegen ist mir auch bei einigen Touren schon aufgefallen.
Mit den Rennen der Umgebung und der Beteiligung stimmt das nur zum Teil, ich habe zwar keinen persönllich gesehen - aber beim Biesenroder Marathon standen auch PKW mit Hallenser Nummer (Ich selbst bin ja auch nur Teilzeit Einwohner).


----------



## Polymerasende (7. September 2012)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Und? Wie wars. Mein Kumpel hat mir gestern davon abgeraten, da er meinte, ich wäre technisch nicht gut genug um bei Stahlrad mithalten zu können. Von der Kondi kein Problem.
> 
> Nico.



Ich kann dir auch berichten. Hab es gestern endlich auch mal geschafft, bei der Stahlradrunde mitzufahren. Es ging diesmal zum Petersberg. 6 sind losgefahren, 4 sind in Halle wieder angekommen. Einen haben wir schon innerhalb Halle verloren, den zweiten kurz vorm Petersberg. Nix mit Kaffeefahrt und zu langsam! Die haben ordentlich Tempo gemacht und jeden Hügel mitgenommen. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Hatte in der Richtung selber schon Wege erkundet und dachte Ahnung zu haben, aber da wurden ein paar tolle Trails aus dem Hut gezaubert. Werd nächste Woche wieder versuchen mitzufahren. 
Von der Technik Nico kannste da ruhig mitfahren. Wir sind hier ja schließlich nich im Harz....und wo ich fahr kannste mit Sicherheit auch fahren


----------



## Polymerasende (7. September 2012)

meier schrieb:


> Bei Rennen in hallescher Nähe sind übrigens kaum Hallenser anwesend, spricht auch nicht für eine tolle Szene.



Ich alleine kenne schon mit mir 5, die regelmäßig bis unregelmäßig hier in der Umgebung an MTB-Rennen teilnehmen und dafür auch teilweise zwischen Harz und Erzgebirg pendeln.

Wir sind hier ja nunmal auch keine Region mit abwechslungsreichem Gelände und Bergen. Da kann man froh sein, dass es überhaupt hier ein paar sportlich ambitioniert MTBler gibt. Lieber eine kleine und feine Szene, als gar keine. 
Und wer mit seinem MTB nur Straße fährt ist selber schuld. Mit denen muss man ja nicht fahren. Ist wie mit den Autos, wieviele haben große und teure Autos...und fahren damit nur in der Stadt von einem Parkplatz zum anderen.  Es geht nur ums Haben, nicht ums Benutzen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. September 2012)

Na dann schau ich mal ob mich meine Frau nächste Woche am Mittwoch (fahr wieder mit meinem Kumpel) und auch noch am Donnerstag fahren lässt. Eigentlich müsste sie das, denn so kann sie sagen, dass ihr Mann nen geilen Arsch hat. Wenn ich nicht schon Kurier fahren würde.... 

Nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meier (10. September 2012)

Oh, da habe ich ja was gesagt. Da habe ich scheinbar hier wirklich die falschen erwischt.
Tut mit leid, war nicht persönlich gemeint, ihr seid dann hoffentlich doch die beschriebenen Ausnahmen.
War der Stahlradmensch (Mark?) mit bei der Runde? Der ist am Dienstag noch rumgehumpelt, der sah nicht nach "jedem Hügel" und "ordentlich Tempo" aus.

Grüße nach Halle


----------



## Ruedi04 (12. September 2012)

Für alle, die heute die XXL-Runde mitfahren wollten, sie fällt aus. Es sind nicht genug Mitarbeiter da, welche den laufenden Betrieb aufrecht halten. 
MfG Sascha


----------



## Duefid (12. September 2012)

@niconj2
Habe den Track mal geladen und werde ihn morgen mal abfahren.
Mal sehen ob ich auch durch das Feld muss.;-)
Lg


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. September 2012)

Hier das was ihr heute verpasst habt. Es war ganz schön rutschig mit dem Regen.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/222027760

Nico.


----------



## Duefid (13. September 2012)

@niconj2
Bin heute die Strecke mal abgefahren .90% waren mir bekannt aber die Strecke von Zappendorf Richtung Höhenstedt kannte ich noch nicht.
Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ich in die richtige Richtung gefahren bin.Wollte nicht zum Startpunkt fahren da ich an der Peißnitz wohne.
Bist du die Strecke mit dem Cyclocrosser gefahren? Respekt!!!
Was für Reifen fährst du? ich bin immer von Schwalbe Racing Ralph und cx comp gefahren.
lg


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. September 2012)

Duefid schrieb:


> @niconj2
> Bin heute die Strecke mal abgefahren .90% waren mir bekannt aber die Strecke von Zappendorf Richtung Höhenstedt kannte ich noch nicht.
> Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ich in die richtige Richtung gefahren bin.Wollte nicht zum Startpunkt fahren da ich an der Peißnitz wohne.
> Bist du die Strecke mit dem Cyclocrosser gefahren? Respekt!!!
> ...



Also zuerst muss ich die Rosen mal an die anderen Beiden abgeben. Ich bin nur hinterhergefahren, da es meine erste Ausfahrt abseits des Geländes war. 

Ich bin mit den normalen Marathon in 32ger Breite gefahren, da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt meine Crossreifen noch nicht hatte. 

Jetzt fahr ich die CX Comp 32'' und ja, ich bin mit dem Crosser unterwegs. Die Beiden Strecken, die ich letzten und diesen Mittwoch gefahren bin, waren von der Technik aber eher anspruchsvoller als die von dir abgefahrene. Gerade am Mittwoch war ja alles schlammig und sehr rutschig. Hat aber ne Menge Spaß gemacht.  Nächsten Mittwoch ist auch wieder Ausfahrt 18:00, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt. Egal welches Wetter. Dafür sind ja die Crosser und MTBs da.

Nico.


----------



## Jsiak (14. September 2012)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Also zuerst muss ich die Rosen mal an die anderen Beiden abgeben. Ich bin nur hinterhergefahren, da es meine erste Ausfahrt abseits des Geländes war.
> 
> Ich bin mit den normalen Marathon in 32ger Breite gefahren, da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt meine Crossreifen noch nicht hatte.
> 
> ...




Hallo Nico,

wenn Du schon die MTB-Jünger des Forums zur Tour einlädst, weise bitte auf die Mitnahme eines Klappspatens hin, nicht jeder hier im Forum fährt als Kurier hier soviel wie Du. Ausserdem ist der Tinker, Dein Kumpel und Ex-Kurier, trotz seines biblischen Alters  immer noch äusserst fit auf dem Rad .

Gruß an Marco vom langen Matze


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. September 2012)

Jsiak schrieb:


> Hallo Nico,
> 
> wenn Du schon die MTB-Jünger des Forums zur Tour einlädst, weise bitte auf die Mitnahme eines Klappspatens hin, nicht jeder hier im Forum fährt als Kurier hier soviel wie Du. Ausserdem ist der Tinker, Dein Kumpel und Ex-Kurier, trotz seines biblischen Alters  immer noch äusserst fit auf dem Rad .



Tinker ist doch nicht fit.  Was hat denn der Klappspaten mit dem Kurierfahren zu tun?

Nico.


----------



## Jsiak (15. September 2012)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Tinker ist doch nicht fit.  Was hat denn der Klappspaten mit dem Kurierfahren zu tun?
> 
> Nico.



Och menno, da versuche ich dem alten Herrn den Bauch zu pinseln, und schon machst Du mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Nun gut, einigen wir uns darauf, dass Tinky Winky durch sein Gewicht und die strammen Schenkel schon als kleiner Berggott angesehen werden kann. Es sei denn, er ist  widererwartend zum Rollmops mutiert.  Ich habe ihn ja fast 1 Jahr nicht gesehen. Wie auch immer, vielleicht überwinde ich mich mal und komme demnächst mal mit, um als Wurfanker zu dienen und die Geschwindigkeit auf ein vernünftiges Maß einzugrenzen.

Nun sofern Dir der Terminus "Klappspaten" wirklich nicht geläufig sein sollte, google mal z.B. unter "ESK und Klappspaten", dann erschließt sich der Sinn. 

Ansonsten bleibt festzustellen, dass glücklicherweise das Forum in letzter Zeit seiner ursprünglichen Bestimmung wieder zugeführt wurde, soll es doch überwiegend ein Kontaktplatz für regionale Touren darstellen. Vielleicht ist man einfach aber auch nur zu verwöhnt, wenn man sich andere Regionalforen anschaut. In Halle im speziellen scheint ehh jeder sein eigenes Süppchen zu kochen. Da kann man schon froh sein, wenn man in der Heide einen Biker trift, der nicht wie üblich mit stoischen Blick  an einem vorbeifährt.

Matthias


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. September 2012)

Merkwürdigerweise trifft das mit dem Süppchenkochen auch auf Touren-MTB'ler zu, die gar nicht aus Halle stammen, das nennt dann man wohl gelungene Integration.
Da die eher Abfahrtorientierten auch zu den Geländeradlern zählen, stimmt Jsiaks Aussage nicht ganz: da wird in Halle vom harten Kern einiges organisiert, neben DH-Strecken-Besuchen und illegalen Rennen lustigerweise auch Touren!
Und dann vergessen wir nicht den Falk Wenzel, der hervoragend organisierte und daher auch gut besuchte Rennen (z.B. Nacht-MTBO) durchzieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (16. September 2012)

Jsiak schrieb:


> .......Da kann man schon froh sein, wenn man in der Heide einen Biker trift, der nicht wie üblich mit stoischen Blick  an einem vorbeifährt.
> 
> Matthias


Und von denen mit dem stoischen Blick gibt es einige in der Heide, wie ich bei meinen Fahrten feststellen musste, die saßen aber meistens auf einem RR.


----------



## Shelby1984m (29. September 2012)

HI.

Ich war heute zum Downhill in Thale. Ich fands geil. War zwar nur als Zuschauer da. Es ist einfach wahnsinn mit welcher Geschwindigkeit die da runterrasen. .

Vielleicht kann man ja nächstes Jahr als Gruppe gemeinsam mal zugucken.

MfG Sascha.


----------



## eisenbiker (3. Oktober 2012)

Neulich in Halle / Saale:

Meiner Tochter wurde ihr MTB vom Gelände der Uni-Klinik Halle geklaut.  Ist ein klassisches MTB aus den 90er Jahren und  erst neu aufgebaut als Reiserad:
MARIN Muirwoods, Stahlrahmen in hellblaumetallic, Tubus Fly  Gepäckträger, Seitenständer, schwarze SKS-Schutzbleche,  Klick-Fix-Halterung am Lenker, Komponenten überwiegend Exage LX, Reifen  Conti-Travel-Contact. Zustand war fast neuwertig. Foto habe ich nicht,  aber vieleicht findet sich noch eines an.
Es wurde vermutlich im angeschlossenen Zustand mitgenommen, also getragen.

Wenn also jemand was ähnliches gesehen hat oder sieht, wäre ich über  Informationen sehr dankbar, die zum Auffinden des Rades oder des  Drecksacks führen, der es gestohlen hat.​


----------



## ckornlie (6. Oktober 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> DH-Strecken-Besuchen und illegalen Rennen lustigerweise auch Touren!



Ist in die Richtung schon wieder was geplant?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Oktober 2012)

Ein nicht ganz legales Rennen, bei Stahlrad persönlich erfragen. 
In einer Woche am So. eine halbgrobe Harzrunde. 
November und folgend die DH-Strecke Thale, soweit sie offen und geräumt ist.

Ansonsten auch hier schauen:  http://stahlrad-halle.de/termine.html


----------



## Pittus (11. Oktober 2012)

Da ich am Wochenende in der alten Heimat bin, werde ich mir am Freitag mal den alten Konsum in der Seebener anschauen  und wenn es nicht allzudoll schifft werde ich auch 'ne Runde über Bürgerpark, Klausberge, Amtsgarten, Turbineplatz und evtl. rüber nach Kröllwitz Amselgrund usw. drehen. 
Sind alles Sachen in dennen ich in den letzten 30 Jahren garantiert kein Rad gefahren bin(Nostalgietour) .Treppen und kleine Kanten sollte es ja zum spielen genug geben.
Sollte jemand einen alten Mann auf einen viel zu dicken Bike sehen, darf er mich getrost anquatschen 

Pitt


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich hadere ja zuweilen mit Halle, aber bei Lichte besehen sind die Porphyrkuppen und Felsabbrüche (fast) mitten im Stadtgebiet schon was besonderes, schätzt man eigentlich als Hallenser zu wenig.
Da werde ich am Freitag mit einem ganz schlanken Rad unterwegs sein müssen, sonst werde ich noch angesprochen.


----------



## fuluri (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallo und guten Abend Halle!

Wie schaut es denn morgen einer MTB Runde aus?

Also ich würde so gegen 10:00 oder 10:30 ab dem Waldkater starten wollen.

Wie schauts aus?

sportliche Grüße


----------



## kon (21. Oktober 2012)

Selten so viele Biker mit ordentlichen Rädern gesehen, wie heute kurz vor 10Uhr auf dem Weg von der Stadt Richtung Waldkater  

Gesendet von meinem Nexus One mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. November 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10093896#post10093896

Prädikat: "extrem empfehlenswert"


----------



## Gamasche (29. November 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10093896#post10093896
> 
> Prädikat: "extrem empfehlenswert"




Ersttäter. Und schon janz uffjereecht....


----------



## onkel2306 (1. März 2013)

Hey, habe meine Räder auf Tubeless umgerüstet. In dem Umrüstit waren jedoch nur 2x 60ml von der Stan's Notubes Milch dabei. Hat denn hier jemand so einen größeren Kanister und würde mir 60ml abgeben? Würde gerne noch etwas nachfüllen zur Sicherheit. Würde natürlich auch dafür bezahlen.Gruß


----------



## DeathProof (1. März 2013)

Ich hätte noch etwas FRM Milch über, aber man soll die verschiedenen Dichtmittel nicht mischen - kann zu Verklumpungen führen. Außerdem hab ich die die nächsten 4 Wochen nicht zur Hand - Semesterferien;-). Falls du danach etwas Reserve haben willst könnte ich dir eine ca. 1/2 volle FRM 1L Flasche anbieten


----------



## onkel2306 (1. März 2013)

Ne, dann lassen wir das mal lieber. Mischen möchte ich das auch ungern. Werde mir jetzt doch mal so ne 500ml Flasche bestellen. 

Trotzdem danke für's Angebot.

Falls also jemand sein auffüllen möchte und nur ~100ml braucht kann er sich dann gerne bei mir melden!


----------



## meier (1. März 2013)

Warum gehst Du nicht einfach in den Laden und kaufst eine Flasche? Ist doch irgendwie einfacher.

Ist jemand von euch schon mal das Rennen in Goseck mitgefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antikoerper (1. März 2013)

Bei CRC gibts 473ml für 14,74 Euro.

Ich hab heute eine Flasche aufgemacht... im Prinzip könnte ich etwas abgeben.... hab nur 80ml gebraucht. Mal schauen ob ich da mal was nachkippen muss.


----------



## onkel2306 (1. März 2013)

Ja, ich musste halt eh bei CRC ne größere Bestellung tätigen. Da hab ich eben die 473ml Flasche mitbestellt. Das natürlich mist jetzt...

Denoch abermals danke für's Angebot :-D


----------



## fuluri (2. März 2013)

Morgen 10:00 Uhr am Waldkater!

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## antikoerper (2. März 2013)

Wenn ich mein Reifen noch dicht kriege, komm ich mit. Was ist denn so streckenmäßig geplant?


----------



## Udo1 (3. März 2013)

meier schrieb:


> Warum gehst Du nicht einfach in den Laden und kaufst eine Flasche? Ist doch irgendwie einfacher.
> 
> Ist jemand von euch schon mal das Rennen in Goseck mitgefahren?


Mitgefahren bin ich ihn noch nicht, war aber schon einige Male als Streckenposten an der Strecke. Der Olympiadownhill hat es schon in sich, ansonsten war es immer eine sehr anspruchsvolle Strecke. Fahrtechnisch sehr fordernd. Wobei die Strecke für die Hobbyfahrer etwas entschärft wurde.
http://wp.biker2000.de/goseck-2013/goseck-der-mtb-fruhjahrsklassiker/


----------



## meier (3. März 2013)

Danke! Das Rennen ist mir doch zu früh im Jahr, aber ich schaffe hoffentlich mal eine Streckenbesichtigung mit Hilfe der Karte. Oder kann man da den Rest des Jahres nicht fahren?

Im Stahlrad haben mich übrigens am Samstag die Flaschen mit No-Tubes-Milch angelacht. Aber warum einfach, wenns auch kompliziert geht?


----------



## Udo1 (5. März 2013)

meier schrieb:


> Danke! Das Rennen ist mir doch zu früh im Jahr, aber ich schaffe hoffentlich mal eine Streckenbesichtigung mit Hilfe der Karte. Oder kann man da den Rest des Jahres nicht fahren?
> 
> Im Stahlrad haben mich übrigens am Samstag die Flaschen mit No-Tubes-Milch angelacht. Aber warum einfach, wenns auch kompliziert geht?


Da gibt es wohl keine Probleme beim Abfahren der Strecke.


----------



## antikoerper (7. März 2013)

Ist die Strecke ausgeschildert?

Wenn die Wetterprognose nicht so schlecht wäre, würde ich da am WE mal die Strecke abfahren... vielleicht wird es ja garnicht so nass.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (7. März 2013)

antikoerper schrieb:


> Ist die Strecke ausgeschildert?
> 
> Wenn die Wetterprognose nicht so schlecht wäre, würde ich da am WE mal die Strecke abfahren... vielleicht wird es ja garnicht so nass.



Am 17.03. ist offizielle Streckenbesichtigung


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. März 2013)

Ach, der Herr Brannigan ist aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht! 

Hast Du Lust, Dein Fully mal hier hoppeln zu lassen:      http://www.trailtrophy.eu/trailtrophy3/      ?

Habe mich angemeldet und hoffe, daß außer ein paar Hallensern auch welche von der Harz-Bande dabei sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZappBrannigan (11. März 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ach, der Herr Brannigan ist aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht!
> 
> Hast Du Lust, Dein Fully mal hier hoppeln zu lassen:      http://www.trailtrophy.eu/trailtrophy3/      ?
> 
> Habe mich angemeldet und hoffe, daß außer ein paar Hallensern auch welche von der Harz-Bande dabei sind.



Winterschlaf? Ich war den ganzen Winter fleißig am trainieren und ab und zu war ich sogar mal mit dem Rad unterwegs 

So... TrailTrophy... das hatten wir doch letztes Jahr auch schonmal ins Auge gefasst, oder? Muss ich mal sehen, wie ich das zeitlich hinbekomme. Klingt aber sehr sehr spaßig 

Wenn die weiße Pracht endlich mal weggetaut ist  könnte man ja mal wieder am local spot freeriden, oder? Ich muss mich mal wieder im Laden blicken lassen!!!

Beste Grüße...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. März 2013)

Klar doch, habe Dich ja öfter _rennend_ gesehen! Aber wer so richtig trendy ist, muss natürlich Enduro fahren... 

Die TrailTrophy ist neu, wir hatten MadEast auf dem Plan. Aber die TT geht über 2 Tage, da lohnt die Teilnahme eher. 

Evtl. fahr ich im am Sa. nach Feierabend zum Schicksalsberg, der Schnee sollte nicht stören (so lange nicht Eis draus wird, habe das sehr eindrucksvoll diesen Sa. am Hohnekamm erlebt). Aber da melde ich mich noch mal.


----------



## micha.qlb (14. März 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ach, der Herr Brannigan ist aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht!
> 
> Hast Du Lust, Dein Fully mal hier hoppeln zu lassen:      http://www.trailtrophy.eu/trailtrophy3/      ?
> 
> Habe mich angemeldet und hoffe, daß außer ein paar Hallensern auch welche von der Harz-Bande dabei sind.




jepp


----------



## NikeOne (3. April 2013)

Hey,

Ich wollt mal fragen ob einer von euch das YT First Love fährt... ich bin in den letzten 2 Jahren immer aus Spaß im "Wäldchen" In Trotha gefahren... und hab dabei mein Leider Verkommenes Bike Geschrottet im Wahrsten Sinne Des Wortes. Wollte mir Jetzt Das YT First Love holen und dann richtig anfangen zu Trainieren... ich kann eig. noch nicht wirklich viel außer springen... keine Tricks etc. Dazu hat mir einfach die Passende Hardware gefehlt... Wollte jetzt mal mit dem YT First Love probefahren aber nirgendswo geht das... Habt ihr da ne Idee ?

Liebe Grüße euer Nik 

(PS: ich bin 14.)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. April 2013)

Für alle, die nicht allein fahren wollen:

- in einer Woche wird der das Dübener-Heide-MTBO nachgeholt

http://velo-ev.de/index.php?page=150

- seit Februar gibts wieder den "Spaß am Dienstag", Anmeldung beachten!!!

http://stahlrad-halle.de/termine.html


----------



## 4XRacerPB (10. Mai 2013)

Hi..
Da ich wohl bald nach landsberg ziehe...
Gibt es da auch irgendwie irgendwas?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Mai 2013)

Landsberg .... eher nicht. Dann doch lieber die paar Meter Richtung Halle/Saaletal und angrenzend oder entgegengesetzt nach Bitterfeld & Umgebung bemühen bzw. ist ja der Vorharz/Harz nicht weit, da könnte das interessant sein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=516311&page=104


----------



## 4XRacerPB (12. Mai 2013)

Auweh auweh....


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Mai 2013)

Werde morgen eine Runde im Kyffhäuser mitfahren und habe noch Platz
im Auto. Möchte jemand mit kommen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=608445&page=2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Mai 2013)

Tja, da habt ihr außer klebrigem, roten Schlamm richtig was verpasst!


----------



## antikoerper (23. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich hab am Wochenden leider kein Auto und würde gern beim MTB Marathon in Friedichsbrunn mitfahren:

http://www.friedrichsbrunn-wsv.de/veranstaltungen/mountainbike-marathon-friedrichsbrunn-2013/

Start Sonntag 9:00 Uhr
Startgeld 10 bis 20 Euro(je nach Strecke) Plus Nachmeldegebühr 5 Euro

Fährt da zufällig jemand aus Halle hin und hat noch Platz im Auto?

Ich würde mich anden Fahrtkosten natürlich beteiligen...


----------



## 4XRacerPB (18. Juni 2013)

Nix los hier??


----------



## antikoerper (18. Juni 2013)

ne nix los...


am WE ist MTB Marathon in Biesenrode! Mit Bergzeitfahren...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. Juni 2013)

Im Forum ist nichts los, in Halle passiert schon was.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (18. Juni 2013)

Am we zieh ich um....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jalovski (22. Juni 2013)

kennt sich jemand am petersberg aus - gibts da ne coole Abfahrt?


----------



## ZappBrannigan (22. Juni 2013)

jalovski schrieb:


> kennt sich jemand am petersberg aus - gibts da ne coole Abfahrt?



In Halle und Umgebung gibt es viele spaßige Trails und Abfahrten. Einfach mal bei den einschlägigen MTB-Treffs vorbeischauen und zeigen lassen. Leider sind derzeit nur die Stahlrad-Jungs regelmäßig aktiv. Immer donnerstags um 18:00 Uhr am Laden Ecke Wittekindstraße/Seebener Straße. Nette Leute und spaßige Trails garantiert 

Beste Grüße
Zapp


----------



## jalovski (22. Juni 2013)

Danke,ich habe auch schon einige ortskundige Begleiter gefunden.kann man am Petersberg problemlos fahren,oder gibt's da Ärger?
Laufen die hobbits da auf dem trail?
Findet man den leicht?


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Juli 2013)

jalovski schrieb:


> Danke,ich habe auch schon einige ortskundige Begleiter gefunden.kann man am Petersberg problemlos fahren,oder gibt's da Ärger?
> Laufen die hobbits da auf dem trail?
> Findet man den leicht?



Bin heute mit Stahlrad da lang gefahren. Viele Hobbits habe ich nicht gesehen. Schlimm ist nichtmal die Abfahrt sondern die vielen Brennnesseln auf dem Singletrail. 

Nico.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (4. Juli 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Schlimm ist nichtmal die Abfahrt sondern die vielen Brennnesseln auf dem Singletrail.
> 
> Nico.



Hat Marc euch echt durch die Brennnesseln gejagt!? Er kann's halt nich lassen...


----------



## jalovski (4. Juli 2013)

wie finde ich denn die abfahrt dort?


----------



## kalihalde (4. Juli 2013)

jalovski schrieb:


> wie finde ich denn die abfahrt dort?


 
... immer den Brennnesseln nach, wie Zapp schon schrieb , oder von Einheimischen zeigen lassen. Im Forum werden solche Strecken nicht so gerne veröffentlicht. Aber keine Angst, die Einheimischen "beißen" nicht so wie die Brennnesseln.


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Juli 2013)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> Hat Marc euch echt durch die Brennnesseln gejagt!? Er kann's halt nich lassen...



Das war die letzten 4 Mal so. Mir jucken schon seit Wochen die Beine und Arme. Heute war es aber nicht so schlimm wie die letzten Male. Dafür habe ich am Petersberg fast gekotzt. Bin 2 min. max Puls gefahren. 36:18 Singlespeed sind schon fett um hochzukommen.

Nico.

Nachtrag: Falls wer nächste Woche mitkommen will... Es wird wohl nur eine kurze Runde. Marc meinte, dass er mit dem Downhiller fahren bzw. sich vorbereiten möchte.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (5. Juli 2013)

Um mal ein wenig Ordnung rein zu bringen: die "richtigen" Abfahrten sind wir gestern NICHT gefahren. Das wäre auch mit Starrgabel und festgekeimter Sattelstütze keine gute Idee. Was das Öffentlichmachen dieser Strecken anbetrifft: siehe Kalihalde.
Da die schönsten Pfade wenig befahren sind, wächst da leider so einiges zu. Da könnte auch mal eine Brennessel oder Brombeere dabei sein.
Nächste Woche wird es, wie diesen Donnerstag, auch nur eine kleine Runde werden. Bestimmt auch noch langsamer, da ich mal ein schweres Fully (aber kein DH-ler!) ausprobieren muss.


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. Juli 2013)

Naja... ich kenn die Abfahrten ja nicht. 

Bzgl. öffentlich machen der Strecken. Ich habe mal meinen Link wieder entfernt, bin mir aber nicht so sicher, dass es überhaupt so viele geben würde, die dann diese Strecken abfahren würden.

Nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (5. Juli 2013)

Den Link hättest Du lassen können, ist ja eine Standartrunde. Es geht wirklich nur um die "richtigen" Abfahrten, die sollten nicht ausposaunt werden.

Bis nächsten Donnerstag     Marc


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. Juli 2013)

Alles klar.

Hat denn jemand Lust am Sonntag ne kleine Runde zu drehen? Uhrzeit ist mir egal.

Nico.


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Juli 2013)

Das habt ihr verpasst.  Ich wusste garnicht, dass es Nahe Fienstedt so eine geile Abfahrt gibt. Kam mir vor wie im Harz.


----------



## Duefid (7. Juli 2013)

Hallo
In der Ecke gibt es ein paar schöne Abfahrten .
Schade hätten wir auch zusammen fahren können.
Lg


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Juli 2013)

Naja.... ich habe es ja angekündigt.  Ich fahr auch nächstes Wochenende wieder. Samstag oder Sonntag ist mir egal. Dann fahr ich auch noch morgen mit der Radunion und am Do. mit Stahlrad. Sollte für die Woche reichen auf dem MTB.


----------



## kalihalde (7. Juli 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Das habt ihr verpasst.  Ich wusste garnicht, dass es Nahe Fienstedt so eine geile Abfahrt gibt. Kam mir vor wie im Harz.


 
Kühlbachtal ab Zörnitz ist sehr flowig , wenn nicht diese Brennnesseln wären .


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Juli 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Kühlbachtal ab Zörnitz ist sehr flowig , wenn nicht diese Brennnesseln wären .



Genau das ist es. Hab grad noch mal auf die Karte geschaut. Da kommt man sich echt vor wie im Harz. Links geht es da wirklich weit und steil runter. Brennesseln hatte ich heute keine. Da kann man wirklich "flowig" runterfahren.

Manchmal wünschte ich mir eine Federgabel, sodass ich da wirklich runterbrettern könnte. So bin ich nur im gemäßigtem Tempo runter, wie auch eigentlich die gesamte Tour. Ich muss mich erstmal dran gewöhnen, dass 10Km/h im Schnitt weniger am Ende stehen, wenn man nicht mit dem RR fährt. Macht aber sehr viel mehr Spass.

Heute bin ich eine der im Archiv stehenden Stahlradtouren abgefahren und jedes mal, wenn es dem Ende entgegengeht, bin ich traurig, dass es das schon war. Leider kenn ich mich in der Gegend nicht so aus, dass ich noch km dranhängen könnte.  Ich würde zu gern mal eine Tour von 80-100km machen, bei der der Straßenanteil so gering wie möglich ist.

Nico.


----------



## kalihalde (7. Juli 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Heute bin ich eine der im Archiv stehenden Stahlradtouren abgefahren und jedes mal, wenn es dem Ende entgegengeht, bin ich traurig, dass es das schon war. Leider kenn ich mich in der Gegend nicht so aus, dass ich noch km dranhängen könnte.  Ich würde zu gern mal eine Tour von 80-100km machen, bei der der Straßenanteil so gering wie möglich ist.
> 
> Nico.


 
Die Länge der Stahlradrunden ergibt sich daraus, dass in der Regel erst kurz nach 18.00 Uhr gestartet wird, und da wird es manchmal bald dunkel oder kalt .


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Juli 2013)

Daher hoffe ich, dass sich in den nächsten Wochenenden hier mal was ergibt. Meinen Aufruf für heute hat keiner gehört, oder hören wollen. 

Nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Juli 2013)

Dienstag am späten Nachmittag/Abend irgendwer? Ne kleine Tour von 40km.

Nico.


----------



## aecx (8. Juli 2013)

Zeit haett ich, bin aber im Moment noch am ringen mit den Auslaeufern einer Erkaeltung. Daher wuerd ich wohl lieber noch ne woche aussetzen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Juli 2013)

Quatsch! Ist schönes Wetter. Ich habe die Erfahrung* gemacht, dass gerade das Radfahren sehr produktiv ist, wenn man eine Erkältung auskurieren will. Da läuft der Schnodder so richtig und spült alles raus.

Nico.

*In immerhin 7 durchgefahrenen Wintern beim Kurier.


----------



## Tiborange (8. Juli 2013)

...bei der Stahlradrunde gibts auch nen wöchentliche Plan durch Mark ein paar Tage im Vorraus... wenn Ihr im Laden seid last einfach eure E-Mail da... 

mal sehen wo es die Runde lang geht... denn mit dem Fatbike oder dem Singlespeed Hardtail fahr ich nicht mit Dowhnhiller zusammen ...

... ansonsten suche ich mir Donnerstag ne andere Gruppe...


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Juli 2013)

Tiborange schrieb:


> ...bei der Stahlradrunde gibts auch nen wöchentliche Plan durch Mark ein paar Tage im Vorraus... wenn Ihr im Laden seid last einfach eure E-Mail da...
> 
> mal sehen wo es die Runde lang geht... denn mit dem Fatbike oder dem Singlespeed Hardtail fahr ich nicht mit Dowhnhiller zusammen ...
> 
> ... ansonsten suche ich mir Donnerstag ne andere Gruppe...



Ich fahr mit. Marc meinte ja, dass auch Rücksicht auf die nicht Fully- bzw. Federgabelbesitzer genommen wird. Wenn nicht, dann schau ich mal, was ich mach.

Bis dahin fahr ich vergangene Touren von 2012 ab. Lässt sich ja sehr schön auf meinen Garmin laden und dann abfahren. Hab ich gestern auch so gemacht. Schöner ist es natürlich mit Leuten. Daher mein Aufruf für morgen.

Nico.


----------



## Tiborange (8. Juli 2013)

morgen muß meine Frau aber zum Pilates... da muß ich Baysitten... ... naja mit dem Kind spielen macht ja auch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Juli 2013)

Tiborange schrieb:


> morgen muß meine Frau aber zum Pilates... da muß ich Baysitten... ... naja mit dem Kind spielen macht ja auch ...



pfff... meine ist für 4!!! Monate mit den Kindern zu meinen Schwiegereltern nach Spanien. Ich kann machen was ich will.  Da fahr ich 5x die Woche + Kurier. Werd ich endlich mal wieder fitt.

Nico.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. Juli 2013)

Ihr seid ja komisch, mit einem Downhiller ist man auf einer DH.Strecke schnell, nirgendwo sonst! Und um Halle herum braucht man keinen DH-ler und eigentlich nicht mal 'ne Federgabel. Wenn also René und ich am Donnerstag mit den dicken (>17 kg) Klumpen fahren, wäre es schön, wenn die anderen dann auf uns warten würden. Nur muss ich vor einem Rennen am WE unbedingt noch mal auf diesem Rad sitzen. ALSO: diese Donnerstagsrunde wird kurz und langsam!!!


----------



## Tiborange (8. Juli 2013)

dann bin ich dabei....


----------



## Duefid (8. Juli 2013)

Wollt morgen gegen 16 Uhr eine runde drehen. Heide und Richtung lieskau .
Lg


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Juli 2013)

Duefid schrieb:


> Wollt morgen gegen 16 Uhr eine runde drehen. Heide und Richtung lieskau .
> Lg



Schön wars. Danke für die Tour.

Nico.


----------



## Polymerasende (9. Juli 2013)

Endlich wieder was los hier...

MTB-Tour am WE? Ich bin dabei..
Stahrad am Do...wenn ich es zeitlich schaff komm ich mit...
   --> wird da für die Trailtrophy geübt?
Ansonsten wär ich auch in der Woche immer für ne Tour zu haben...nur alles vor 17.30 Uhr ist schwer zu schaffen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Juli 2013)

Trailtrophy stimmt, aber üben weniger. Nur schauen, ob das Rad noch passt, ich sitze ja sonst nie auf dem Teil.


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Juli 2013)

Mal abgesehen von Morgen würde ich am WE eine Runde drehen wollen. Unter 60km sollen es aber nicht sein.

Nico.


----------



## Tiborange (10. Juli 2013)

so denn ich bin am Donnerstag wiedermal raus... meine Frau hat etwas geplant gen Abend... ich werde Babysitten


----------



## Duefid (10. Juli 2013)

Dieses we bin ich leider nicht da . Lg Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Juli 2013)

Nicht anstrengend aber technisch (für mich) sehr anspruchsvoll. Hat viel Spass gemacht auch wenn ich einmal fast über den Lenker bin.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/340955114

Dort wo die vielen Kreise sind, waren Mücken. "Immer in Bewegung bleiben!"

Nico.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Juli 2013)

Ich hoffe, wir haben euch gestern nicht zu sehr geärgert. War aber angekündigt!
Davon abgesehen, glaube ich, daß die gestrigen Abfahrten von einem halbwegs fitten XC-ler problemlos gefahren werden sollten. Und wer von euch keinen Sattelstützenschnellspanner am Rad hat, sollte den (falls er Touren in richtigen Bergen fahren möchte) schnell nachrüsten! Bis nächsten Donnerstag.


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Juli 2013)

Habe ich vor. Was ich als nicht fitter (bzgl. Technik) XC-ler gern machen würde, wäre eine Fahrtechnikausfahrt, denn da gibt es viele Sachen, die ich nicht kann. 

Morgen oder Sonntag fahr ich wieder MTB. Will wer mitkommen. Ich fahr an beiden Tagen aber einer soll RR sein, würde mich diesbezüglich dann spontan entscheiden.

Nico.


----------



## Polymerasende (12. Juli 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Morgen oder Sonntag fahr ich wieder MTB. Will wer mitkommen. Ich fahr an beiden Tagen aber einer soll RR sein, würde mich diesbezüglich dann spontan entscheiden.



Ich würd gerne mitkommen wenn ich darf. Theoretisch könnte ich an beiden Tagen, aber der Sonntag wär mir lieber.


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Juli 2013)

Polymerasende schrieb:


> Ich würd gerne mitkommen wenn ich darf. Theoretisch könnte ich an beiden Tagen, aber der Sonntag wär mir lieber.



Sunday it is. Leider ist irgendwie die Stahlradseite down, sodass ich keine coolen Touren runterladen kann also würde ich die Tour vorschlagen, die ich am So vor einer Woche gefahren bin.

Hier:

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/338678576

p.s.: Hast du vielleicht ne kleine Kamera, sodass wir ein Paar Fotos machen können. Ich will nicht wieder meine Spiegelreflex mitnehmen (und Schrotten).


----------



## Duefid (12. Juli 2013)

Schade bin leider beim Familientreffen aber nächste Woche Fahr ich wieder.
Viel Spaß euch beiden. 

Wieviel Kilometer hast du dieses Jahr schon in den Beinen Nico ?


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Juli 2013)

Ca. 8-9000. Davon aber sehr wenig mit dem MTB.


----------



## Polymerasende (12. Juli 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> würde ich die Tour vorschlagen, die ich am So vor einer Woche gefahren bin.
> p.s.: Hast du vielleicht ne kleine Kamera, sodass wir ein Paar Fotos machen können.



Jepp Tour ist gut...zum Teil für mich unbekannte Ecken..sehr gut 
Ja hab ne kleine Kamera..bring ich mit.


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Juli 2013)

Polymerasende schrieb:


> Jepp Tour ist gut...zum Teil für mich unbekannte Ecken..sehr gut
> Ja hab ne kleine Kamera..bring ich mit.



Alles klar. Dann brauchen wir nur noch eine Zeit. Ich bevorzuge den Morgen, kann aber (sollte sich noch jemand einfinden) zu jeder anderen Tageszeit.

Nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (12. Juli 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Sunday it is. Leider ist irgendwie die Stahlradseite down, sodass ich keine coolen Touren runterladen kann also würde ich die Tour vorschlagen, die ich am So vor einer Woche gefahren bin.
> 
> Hier:
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Nico,

Dir waren die Stahlradrunden ja zu "kurz". Hier zwei kleine Verlängerungsvorschläge zu Deiner Runde vom letzten Sonntag. 

Habe leider kein neumodisches Navizeugs und versuche es, Dir mal zu beschreiben.

1. Vorschlag:
Bei ca. 18,85 km nicht rechts sondern links halten und südlich an Wils ins Laweketal fahren. Falls der Weg zu sehr verkrautet ist, einfach Deinen Weg bis zur  Straße (L236) fahren und dann auf der Straße Richtung Süden (Wils). 
Hinter Wils geht bald rechts ein Feldweg Richtung Schochwitz an der Laweke entlang. Immer im Tal bleiben, über Elbitz bis Dederstedt. In Dederstedt kurz auf der K2315 nach Norden aus dem Tal raus und dann auf dem Berg den Feldweg nach rechts einschlagen. Der Feldweg führt Dich dann nach Gorsleben, wo Du dann wieder auf Deine ursprüngliche Runde kommst. Das Laweketal ist landschaftlich ganz hübsch für unsere Region. Der Feldweg zurück nach Gorsleben ist besonders nett, wenn man Rückenwind hat .

2. Vorschlag:
Am Ende vom Kühlbachtal nicht auf die Straße sondern an der Straße links,  den Feldweg hoch Richtung Johannashall und immer links halten. Die Straße in Johannashall überqueren und dem Lutherwanderweg Richtung Westen folgen und nach Kloschwitz abfahren. Achtung: Es gibt mehrere Abfahrtsvarianten nach Kloschwitz, sind alle technisch nicht ganz ohne für Flachländer. Ab Kloschwitz an der Saale zurück Richtung Zaschwitz und Deiner ursprünglichen Tour folgen.



Viel Spaß wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Verbesserungs- bzw. Verlängerungsvorschläge. Ich fahre morgen 8:55 ab Reileck ab. Ein Kumpel kommt auch noch mit. Dann wird die Route abgefahren, sodass wir ca. 12 Uhr wieder in Halle sind. Ich häng dann noch eine kleine 30-40km Runde hinten dran. Irgendwas nördlich von Halle.

Nico.


----------



## kalihalde (13. Juli 2013)

Dann stelle ich mir mal den Wecker .
08.55 am Reileck, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Polymerasende (13. Juli 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Danke für die Verbesserungs- bzw. Verlängerungsvorschläge. Ich fahre morgen 8:55 ab Reileck ab.
> 
> Nico.



 Puh 8:55 Uhr...aber geht in Ordnung..am Reileck los ist super...bis morgen. LG


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Juli 2013)

Cool. Dann sind wir schon zu 4.!!! Wenn kalihalde mitfährt, können wir, je nach gusto, gleich die Route so verändern, wie er es schrieb. 

Bis morgen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Juli 2013)

War wieder mal sehr schön. Vielen Dank Kalihalde für die Führung! Wie Tinker schon meinte, könnte man ja noch eine Wochenendrunde fest machen. So wie Stahlrad am Do. eine am Sa. od. So. früh.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/342233777

Jetzt muss ich erstmal was essen.

Nico.

edit: WO BLEIBEN DIE VIDEOS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Juli 2013)

Nach dem Training ist vor dem Training. 

Ich würde am Di. Nachmittag/Abend ne kleine 40er Runde drehen.

Nico.


----------



## Duefid (14. Juli 2013)

Hallo
wenn du willst kann ich mitkommen.

lg Mario


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Juli 2013)

Klar. Warum nicht?


----------



## Duefid (14. Juli 2013)

Weist doch bin nicht sooo fit.
schreib mir einfach wann und wo.

lg


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Juli 2013)

Duefid schrieb:


> Weist doch bin nicht sooo fit.
> schreib mir einfach wann und wo.
> 
> lg



Das "Wo" ist schon klar (Waldkater) nur das "Wann" noch nicht. Vielleicht animiert sich noch jemand und bestimmt dadurch die Zeit. Ich kann zu jeder Zeit.

Nico.


----------



## Duefid (14. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht kommt Polymerasende mit. Wenn sie sich nicht meldet schreib ich ihr am Montag eine SMS.

lg


----------



## kalihalde (14. Juli 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> edit: WO BLEIBEN DIE VIDEOS?



Hier sind die Filmchen.


Das ist eigentlich noch im Stadtgebiet von Halle, aber beim Abspann dann schon Saalekreis .


Zörnitz: An-, Durch- und Abfahrt.


Abfahrt nach Kloschwitz


Viel Spaß wünscht
kalihalde

P.S. Mir hat´s auch Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Polymerasende (14. Juli 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Ich würde am Di. Nachmittag/Abend ne kleine 40er Runde drehen.


 Bin schon da. Ja ich wäre gern dabei. Allerdings schaff ich es erst zw. 17.30 und 17.45 Uhr am Waldkater zu sein. Falls das euch nicht zu spät wäre ...



Ja war klasse heute und danke für die Filmchen...


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Juli 2013)

Polymerasende schrieb:


> Bin schon da. Ja ich wäre gern dabei. Allerdings schaff ich es erst zw. 17.30 und 17.45 Uhr am Waldkater zu sein. Falls das euch nicht zu spät wäre ...



Mir wie gesagt egal. Solange wir nicht im Dunkeln fahren müssen, geht alles.

Nico.


----------



## Duefid (14. Juli 2013)

Mir auch sind ja gegen 8 dann wieder zurück

P.s. Die letzte Abfahrt im ersten Video kenn ich genau.Da hab ich schon einmal die scharfe rechts Kurve verpasst .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Juli 2013)

Halt! Habe grad ne Mail von Falk bekommen. Diesen Di. ist Spass am Dienstag. D.h. ich bin erst 19Uhr am Waldkater.

Nico.


----------



## Duefid (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo 19 Uhr ist doch zu spät für mich. Viel Spaß euch. Lg


----------



## Polymerasende (16. Juli 2013)

Ich bin heut auch raus...habe Fussbeschwerden...muss zum Arzt..nix mit Radeln


----------



## Polymerasende (19. Juli 2013)

Tour am We?


----------



## 4XRacerPB (19. Juli 2013)

Sorry leider in Wildbad am we...in der Woche?


----------



## Shelby1984m (20. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen. Und wohin Kristina? 

Aber mich lässt das Gefühl nicht los, dass ich wieder hinterherhänge .

MfG Sascha.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Juli 2013)

Di. Nachmittag würde ich wieder ne Runde fahren.

Nico.


----------



## Jsiak (22. Juli 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Di. Nachmittag würde ich wieder ne Runde fahren.
> 
> Nico.



Wenn sich noch jemand melden würde, wäre das toll und beruhigend zugleich. Ansonsten gilt für meine Teilnahme maximales Tempo piano.

Matthias


----------



## kalihalde (22. Juli 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Di. Nachmittag würde ich wieder ne Runde fahren.
> 
> Nico.


 
Ist 18.00 Uhr noch Nachmittag? Wenn ja, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Juli 2013)

Im erweiterten Sinne ja.  Super! Dann kannst du wieder die Führung übernehmen und ich muss nicht ob der immer noch downen Seite von Stahlrad, auf alte Routen zurückgreifen.



Jsiak schrieb:


> Tempo piano.



Bergauf ist das ok. 

Nico.


----------



## kalihalde (22. Juli 2013)

Start am Dienstag, 18.00 Uhr am Reileck ("Bäcker" Schäfer), 
grobe Richtung gen Norden (Petersberg), da die Stahlradrunde am Donnerstag mutmaßlich gen Westen (Marcs Umschreibung: Weinberggefahre) geht.


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Juli 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Start am Dienstag, 18.00 Uhr am Reileck ("Bäcker" Schäfer),
> grobe Richtung gen Norden (Petersberg), da die Stahlradrunde am Donnerstag mutmaßlich gen Westen (Marcs Umschreibung: Weinberggefahre) geht.



Alles klar. Da waren wir am Do. mit der Stahlradrunde, die nicht stattfand. 

Nico.


----------



## Jsiak (22. Juli 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Start am Dienstag, 18.00 Uhr am Reileck ("Bäcker" Schäfer),
> grobe Richtung gen Norden (Petersberg), da die Stahlradrunde am Donnerstag mutmaßlich gen Westen (Marcs Umschreibung: Weinberggefahre) geht.




So Ihr habt es geschafft, muss mich neben Hallenser nun auch als Vollhonk beschimpfen lassen. Bitte wo genau ist die Bäckerei Schäfer am Reileck!? Es gibt Schäfers Bäckerei in der LuWu-Str. bei Edeka und Ihr Bäcker GmbH ggü Tramhaltestelle am Reileck. Das ist die durch Google erschlossene Faktenlage. Was habe ich da übersehen?

Matthias


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Juli 2013)

Jsiak schrieb:


> So Ihr habt es geschafft, muss mich neben Hallenser nun auch als Vollhonk beschimpfen lassen. Bitte wo genau ist die Bäckerei Schäfer am Reileck!? Es gibt Schäfers Bäckerei in der LuWu-Str. bei Edeka und Ihr Bäcker GmbH ggü Tramhaltestelle am Reileck. Das ist die durch Google erschlossene Faktenlage. Was habe ich da übersehen?
> 
> Matthias



Komm einfach zum Reileck du Vollhonk! Da stehen dann alle rum. 

Nico.


----------



## kalihalde (22. Juli 2013)

Jsiak schrieb:


> Bitte wo genau ist die Bäckerei Schäfer am Reileck!? ... Was habe ich da übersehen?


 
War mir jetzt auch nicht mehr so sicher, ob es nicht vielleicht doch ein anderer Aufbäcker ist, da ich für gewöhnlich backende Bäcker bevorzuge, aber bin extra noch mal vorbeigefahren.

Geographisch befindet sich der Backshop "Schäfer´s" auf der Westseite der Bernburger Straße zwischen Richard-Wagner-Straße und Händelstraße bzw. einkaufstechnisch zwischen "McPaper" und "Joey´s Pizza". Für das Navi lautet die Adresse übrigens Händelstraße 38. Hoffe, dass die Runde nicht am Treffpunkt scheitert. 
Der Treffpunkt Backshop hat sich letztens nur zufällig so ergeben, als "Reileck" als Start ausgerufen wurde .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jsiak (22. Juli 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Komm einfach zum Reileck du Vollhonk! Da stehen dann alle rum.
> 
> Nico.


----------



## Jsiak (22. Juli 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> War mir jetzt auch nicht mehr so sicher, ob es nicht vielleicht doch ein anderer Aufbäcker ist, da ich für gewöhnlich backende Bäcker bevorzuge, aber bin extra noch mal vorbeigefahren.
> 
> Geographisch befindet sich der Backshop "Schäfer´s" auf der Westseite der Bernburger Straße zwischen Richard-Wagner-Straße und Händelstraße bzw. einkaufstechnisch zwischen "McPaper" und "Joey´s Pizza". Für das Navi lautet die Adresse übrigens Händelstraße 38. Hoffe, dass die Runde nicht am Treffpunkt scheitert.
> Der Treffpunkt Backshop hat sich letztens nur zufällig so ergeben, als "Reileck" als Start ausgerufen wurde .







Hilfe ! Also extra vorbeifahren wäre nicht nötig gewesen. JETZT findet Google den Aufbäcker, lag vermutlich an mir (nö mit Sicherheit!). Um es mit den Worten von Frau Merkel zu sagen, das Internet ist digitales Neuland


----------



## Polymerasende (22. Juli 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Start am Dienstag, 18.00 Uhr am Reileck ("Bäcker" Schäfer),



Super...ich bin auch am Start.


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Juli 2013)

Schön wars... wie eigentlich immer. Hier die Strecke. Runde 2 ist die von allen Gefahrene.

D.h. 2h, 42km, 340Hm, 21.2km/h bei knapp 30°C

Doch schneller als ich dachte und als vorher geplant.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/347190101


----------



## kalihalde (24. Juli 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Schön wars... wie eigentlich immer. Hier die Strecke. Runde 2 ist die von allen Gefahrene.
> 
> D.h. 2h, 42km, 340Hm, 21.2km/h bei knapp 30°C
> 
> ...




... und hier die Filmchen dazu ...



Leider habe ich den Auslöser im Schlosspark Ostrau nicht richtig gedrückt, ich hätte so gerne "A Walk In The Park" von der "Nick Straker Band" verfillmt  

http://youtu.be/-wJMAg6jc1s

Viel Spaß wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Jsiak (24. Juli 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Schön wars... wie eigentlich immer. Hier die Strecke. Runde 2 ist die von allen Gefahrene.
> 
> D.h. 2h, 42km, 340Hm, 21.2km/h bei knapp 30°C
> 
> ...



Puhhh ich fand die Runde in Anbetracht der, aber nicht nur,  hohen Temperaturen auch sehr anspruchsvoll. Hoffe ich habe nicht allzu sehr gebremst, jedenfalls anhand der Filmchen sieht man deutlich, dass ich bei technischen Trails auf verlorenen Posten agiere. Naja und an der Problematik Reifenplatten wird bereits gearbeitet. Noch einmal Dank an die umfassende Hilfe, insbesondere unserem angehenden Philologen.

Matthias


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Juli 2013)

Jsiak schrieb:


> Puhhh ich fand die Runde in Anbetracht der, aber nicht nur,  hohen Temperaturen auch sehr anspruchsvoll. Hoffe ich habe nicht allzu sehr gebremst, jedenfalls anhand der Filmchen sieht man deutlich, dass ich bei technischen Trails auf verlorenen Posten agiere. Naja und an der Problematik Reifenplatten wird bereits gearbeitet. Noch einmal Dank an die umfassende Hilfe, insbesondere unserem angehenden Philologen.



Glaub mir, die Technik kommt ganz schnell. Ich habe verglichen mit den anderen Leuten von Stahlrad z.B. auch keinen blassen Schimmer davon, habe aber in den 5 Wochen die ich jetzt schon MTB fahr, sehr viel dazugelernt. Einfach alles mitfahren, was angeboten wird und dann passt das auch mit der Technik.

Nico.

p.s.: Demnächst biete ich wieder Cyclocross Ausfahrten an.  Der Crosser ist wieder aufgebaut und knackt vorerst nicht. 




Kinesis DA² von niconj auf Flickr


----------



## jalovski (25. Juli 2013)

Hat jemand Lust demnächst zum Schulenberg zu fahren?


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Juli 2013)

jalovski schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust demnächst zum Schulenberg zu fahren?



Wo ist der und wann ist "demnächst"?

Mathias? Wo warst du heute? Du wolltest doch kommen.

Nico.


----------



## kalihalde (25. Juli 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Wo ist der und wann ist "demnächst"?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Nico,

Schulenberg ist zwischen Clausthal-Zellerfeld und Altenau im Harz eine "Downhillstrecke" mit Liftbetrieb, also "nur" selbst den Berg runterfahren.

Beste Grüße
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Juli 2013)

Oha... na dann bin ich raus. Ich habe kein passendes MTB für solche Aktionen. 

Nico.


----------



## Jsiak (25. Juli 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Mathias? Wo warst du heute? Du wolltest doch kommen.
> 
> Nico.



Abend!

Mein Über-Ich musste sich heute (mal wieder) dem inneren Schweinehund gegenüber geschlagen geben. Du siehst, ich arbeite an mehreren Fronten. Naja zumindest scheint es aufgefallen zu sein, musste wohl oder übel ein Anderer die Rolle des Gruppenletzten übernehmen. Gelobe allerdings Besserung!!!

Matthias

PS: ist denn etwas am "kühlen" Wochenende, gerne auch schmalbereift, geplant?


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Juli 2013)

Ich wollte eigentlich mit dem Crosser ne Runde über gemäßigte Feldwege fahren, würde aber mein Surly auch mit Straßenlrs bestücken.


----------



## kalihalde (26. Juli 2013)

Die Stahlradrunde gestern war wieder mal sehr schön. Vielen Dank an den Guide und den "Trailflüsterer" .

Die Varianten um Schochwitz und hinter Höhnstedt kannte ich so noch nicht. 

Alle, die sich gestern lieber im Freibad tummelten, verpassten neben einer zünftigen Auswertung der Runde am Fuchsberg unter anderem das hier:


----------



## micha.qlb (26. Juli 2013)

video not found...aber ich tippe darauf, dass RitterRunkel wieder seinen Trick "Bier öffnen mit dem Augenlid" zum Besten gegeben hat


allen anderen Hallensers, denen Schulenberg zu krass, Thale zu schnell und der Oberharz zu hoppelig...Halle aber zu flach ist: 

Ende September läd eine mir völlig unbekannte Person in den östlichen Vorharz ein...

Geländegängiges Fahrrad ja, krasses Gelände nein .


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Juli 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Geländegängiges Fahrrad ja, krasses Gelände nein .



Genau was für mich. Wo denn?

Nico.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Juli 2013)

Hallo Micha, kein Biertrick, aber eine hübsche Abfahrt durch Weinberge, sehr spaßig, auch wenn es wie immer auf dem Video nicht ganz so rüberkommt.

Ich mache für Deine Tour schon Werbung. An die Hallenser: da wird von Pfaden auf Sand(stein), Höhenmetern und tollen Ausblicken bis zu zornigen Abfahren (nur wer will) alles dabei sein. Wenn ihr Angst vor Micha habt, könnt ihr auch mich befragen.

Vielleicht kann ja mal jemand zu Promo-Zwecken das Video von Micha's letzter Tour einstellen.


----------



## Downhillsocke (26. Juli 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> An die Hallenser: da wird von Pfaden auf Sand(stein), Höhenmetern und tollen Ausblicken bis zu zornigen Abfahren (nur wer will) alle dabei sein. Wenn ihr Angst vor Micha habt, könnt ihr auch mich befragen.



Huhu Marc, redest du vom ******* und ********? 



jalovski schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust demnächst zum Schulenberg zu fahren?



Interesse, passendes Rad und Kombi sind bei mir vorhanden 

Grüße
Thilo


----------



## Jsiak (26. Juli 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich mit dem Crosser ne Runde über gemäßigte Feldwege fahren, würde aber mein Surly auch mit Straßenlrs bestücken.




 Dein Crosser in Kawa-Ninja-Grün sieht richtig schick aus und schnell, das ist auch das Problem, auf flachen Feldwegen umso mehr für mich. Andererseits ist so ein schickes Teil auch zum Fahren da. 

Meine Optionen wären:

1. ich schliesse mich einer Gruppe fürs WE an, die sich hoffentlich hier noch findet für ne Tagestour
2. DU und ich, vielleicht ist der Tinker ja auch von der Partie, fahren möglichst früh am Sonntag bei leeren Strassen ne Runde
3. ideal wären bei solchen Temperaturen Fahrten in den Sonnenuntergang mit anschliessenden Nightride, Du scheinst m.W.n. aber über noch kein Leuchtmittel zu verfügen.

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Juli 2013)

Jsiak schrieb:


> Dein Crosser in Kawa-Ninja-Grün sieht richtig schick aus und schnell, das ist auch das Problem, auf flachen Feldwegen umso mehr für mich. Andererseits ist so ein schickes Teil auch zum Fahren da.
> 
> Meine Optionen wären:
> 
> ...



Da weißt du falsch.  Ich habe zumindest eine recht Helle Lenkerlampe. Nightride ist toll, aber für schnelle Fahrten muss ich mir tatsächlich noch eine Helmlampe kaufen. Irgend ein Chinaboller sollte da schon seinen Dienst tun.

Die Gruppe fürs WE hatte ich ja schon mal ausgerufen aber vielleicht braucht sie erst einen Namen, bevor sich die Leute damit identifizieren und daran teilnehmen. Wie wärs mit "Spaß am WE" in Analogie zu SAD.

Mit dem Crosser bin ich auf Singletrails sicherlich langsamer als auf dem MTB, ist ja auch nicht gefedert und hat dünne reifen obwohl... da habe ich dann eine Schaltung.

Also ich fahr am Samstag od. Sonntag ganz zeitig los, um die Hitze zu umgehen. Die Radwahl hängt von den Mitfahrern ab. Tinker ist glaube ich im Süden von Dtl.

Nico.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Juli 2013)

@Downhillsocke: ja auch, aber machs nicht so öffentlich!


----------



## Jsiak (26. Juli 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Da weißt du falsch.  Ich habe zumindest eine recht Helle Lenkerlampe. Nightride ist toll, aber für schnelle Fahrten muss ich mir tatsächlich noch eine Helmlampe kaufen. Irgend ein Chinaboller sollte da schon seinen Dienst tun.
> 
> Die Gruppe fürs WE hatte ich ja schon mal ausgerufen aber vielleicht braucht sie erst einen Namen, bevor sich die Leute damit identifizieren und daran teilnehmen. Wie wärs mit "Spaß am WE" in Analogie zu SAD.
> 
> ...



Ok, mir war so als ob. Wie auch immer, wenn sich ne Gruppe findet, schliesse ich mich an. Anderenfalls wäre ich gerne am Sonntagmorgen, ganz früh aber, auf schmalen Reifen zu einer Kullerrunde am Start.

Matthias


----------



## bipus (26. Juli 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Die Stahlradrunde gestern war wieder mal sehr schön. Vielen Dank an den Guide und den "Trailflüsterer" .
> 
> Die Varianten um Schochwitz und hinter Höhnstedt kannte ich so noch nicht.
> 
> Alle, die sich gestern lieber im Freibad tummelten, verpassten neben einer zünftigen Auswertung der Runde am Fuchsberg unter anderem das hier:





Hey,

kannst Du mir bitte mal sagen wo der Trail ist ?? In und um Höhnstedt kenne ich mich eigentlich gut aus :-(

Gruß bipus


----------



## Polymerasende (26. Juli 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Die Stahlradrunde gestern war wieder mal sehr schön. Vielen Dank an den Guide und den "Trailflüsterer"  /quote]
> 
> schade schade dass ich zu spät gestern zu haus war und es nicht pünktlich zum Start geschafft hätte...
> 
> ...


----------



## kalihalde (26. Juli 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ja mal jemand zu Promo-Zwecken das Video von Micha's letzter Tour einstellen.


 
Meinst Du dieses?



Hasifisch schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Juli 2013)

Genau!


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Juli 2013)

Polymerasende schrieb:


> @ nico und matthias
> bei mtb runde am we wär ich dabei..tag ist mir egal



Wie wäre es mit So. 8 Uhr am Reileck? Dann sind wir 11 Uhr wieder in Halle.

Nico.


----------



## Jsiak (26. Juli 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit So. 8 Uhr am Reileck? Dann sind wir 11 Uhr wieder in Halle.
> 
> Nico.



Fein, fein paßt prima  Überleg Dir schon mal eine Route!

bis Sonntag ...

Matthias


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Juli 2013)

Jsiak schrieb:


> Fein, fein paßt prima  Überleg Dir schon mal eine Route!
> 
> bis Sonntag ...
> 
> Matthias



Na so 90km durch die Heide. 

Nico.


----------



## kalihalde (26. Juli 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Na so 90km durch die Heide.
> 
> Nico.



... kann man machen , ist ja recht nett dort, wie wir gestern wieder mal feststellen durften


und dann kennst Du auch alle Weggabelungen (siehe 1:26 min)


----------



## Polymerasende (26. Juli 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit So. 8 Uhr am Reileck? Dann sind wir 11 Uhr wieder in Halle.
> 
> Nico.



Da fall ich zwar aus dem Bett, aber bei den angesagten Temperaturen wohl vernünftig.


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Juli 2013)

Polymerasende schrieb:


> Da fall ich zwar aus dem Bett, aber bei den angesagten Temperaturen wohl vernünftig.



Was wir aber nicht machen werden sind lange Feldwege wo ich Trittfrequenzen jenseits der 130 Treten muss um bei euch faulen Schaltern mitzukommen. Das schlaucht auf 1km mehr als 1k Uphill mit ordentlich Höhenmetern.

Nico.


----------



## Polymerasende (26. Juli 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Was wir aber nicht machen werden sind lange Feldwege wo ich Trittfrequenzen jenseits der 130 Treten muss um bei euch faulen Schaltern mitzukommen. Das schlaucht auf 1km mehr als 1k Uphill mit ordentlich Höhenmetern.
> 
> Nico.



Na dann let´s fetz, Höhenmetertraining  Ne das kommt mir entgegen....ist dann vielleicht ein gutes Training fürs Rennen nächstes We.


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Juli 2013)

Keine so schöne Runde heute, was unter anderem auch an den Temperaturen lag und gewissen Aussetzern des sch*** Garmin.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/349428817

Nico.

p.s.: Aus gegebenem Anlass wird bei der nächsten Fahrt Flickzeugkontrolle gemacht.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Juli 2013)

Morgen (Di) ne Schlammfahrradrunde gefällig? Sollte ja ein bisschen angenehmer sein von den Temperaturen und endlich mal wieder matschig. 

Nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jsiak (29. Juli 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Morgen (Di) ne Schlammfahrradrunde gefällig? Sollte ja ein bisschen angenehmer sein von den Temperaturen und endlich mal wieder matschig.
> 
> Nico.




Verdammt, Flickzeug verlegt!


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. Juli 2013)

Allein fahren ist langweilig.

Nico.


----------



## Jsiak (30. Juli 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Allein fahren ist langweilig.
> 
> Nico.



Alles Schlechte hat auch sein Gutes. Also sei froh, dass ich zumindest nicht mitgefahren bin, vermutlich wäre der dritte Platten fällig gewesen. Naja alle guten Dinge ... blablabla

Matthias

PS:Hoffe Du hast mich nicht schon auf die Ignore-Liste gesetzt


----------



## kon (1. August 2013)

Die Bäckerei ist ein oder zwei Läden neben Joe's Pizza. Der Pizzaladen ist auf Google-Maps eingezeichnet.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. August 2013)

Morgen recht zeitig oder eben spät, würde ich eine kleine MTB Runde drehen. Kommt wer mit?

Nico.


----------



## Setman (10. August 2013)

Wann gibt es denn die nächste Runde, bei der ich einsteigen könnte??? Bin zeitlich felxibel und will wieder mehr biken, gerne in einer Gruppe...


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. August 2013)

Setman schrieb:


> Wann gibt es denn die nächste Runde, bei der ich einsteigen könnte??? Bin zeitlich felxibel und will wieder mehr biken, gerne in einer Gruppe...



18:00 Stahlrad. Wenn meine Gabel dann wieder da ist, gern auch an anderen Tagen oder eben gemäßigte Feldwegtouren mit mir und meinem Crosser ertragen. 

Nico.


----------



## Setman (11. August 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> 18:00 Stahlrad. Wenn meine Gabel dann wieder da ist, gern auch an anderen Tagen oder eben gemäßigte Feldwegtouren mit mir und meinem Crosser ertragen.
> 
> Nico.



Danke!

Am Donnerstag muss ich dummerweise mal arbeiten, aber am Doinnerstag drauf, werde ich mal vorbeikommen...

Bis dahin...


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. August 2013)

Ich würde am WE mal ne kleine (wirklich gemäßigte) Nachtrunde fahren. Es soll ja warm werden, da ist dann das im Dunkeln fahren schön spassig. Helmlampe ist von Vorteil.

Fr. od. Sa. ist mir egal. Abfahrt so gegen 20:30. Da ist es ja schon dunkel bzw. dämmert schon.

Nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Setman (14. August 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Ich würde am WE mal ne kleine (wirklich gemäßigte) Nachtrunde fahren. Es soll ja warm werden, da ist dann das im Dunkeln fahren schön spassig. Helmlampe ist von Vorteil.
> 
> Fr. od. Sa. ist mir egal. Abfahrt so gegen 20:30. Da ist es ja schon dunkel bzw. dämmert schon.
> 
> Nico.



Hi!

Da wäre ich dabei! Freitag muss ich bis 20 Uhr arbeiten, da würde 20.30 Uhr klappen und auch Samstag würde das gehen. Freitag wäre mir aber lieber...
Helmlicht habe ich zwar nicht, aber ne Sigma Voltage Anlage, die sollte auch hell genug sein. Wo soll es denn hingehen???

Sollte ich mir Sorgen machen, dass Du sehr oft "gemäßigt" oder "Piano" schreibst, wenn Du Touren iniziierst? Du willst wohl die, die Dich kennen nicht abschrecken??? 

Beste Grüße...


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. August 2013)

Ich habe nie Piano geschrieben.  

Gemäßigt habe ich geschrieben, weil ich nicht mit dem MTB fahren werde, sondern mit dem Crosser. All das, was ich damit fahren kann, ist fürs MTB gemäßigt. 

Also Fr. 20:30? Eine Route habe ich noch nicht rausgesucht aber zu viele Abfahrten werden wohl nicht dabei sein.

Nico.

p.s.: Am Lenker habe ich eine Ixon IQ und auf dem Helm eine Magicshine 808E (Lupine Tesla Nachbau), die brennt den Wald ab. Was ist denn eine Sigma Voltage. Ich find im Netz nix dazu.


----------



## Setman (14. August 2013)

Klingt super, ich bin dabei. Schreib mal, wo wir uns treffen wollen. Für mich wäre Nähe Heide oder Peissnitz ganz gut, wie gesagt, ich muss bis 20 Uhr arbeiten...


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. August 2013)

Setman schrieb:


> Klingt super, ich bin dabei. Schreib mal, wo wir uns treffen wollen. Für mich wäre Nähe Heide oder Peissnitz ganz gut, wie gesagt, ich muss bis 20 Uhr arbeiten...



Na dann 20:30 am Waldkater.

Nico.


----------



## Setman (14. August 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Na dann 20:30 am Waldkater.
> 
> Nico.



All right! Wir sehen uns am Waldkater...


----------



## Tiborange (15. August 2013)

Heute wieder Stahlradrunde gegen 18:00 am Stahlrad...
UND HEUTE BIN ICH DABEI... mal sehen ob ich mit dem Pugsley hinterher komme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiborange (16. August 2013)

....Feststellung...

mit nem Fatbike kommt man nicht hinter so "MTB Rennradlern" hinter her ...

War trotzdem ne sehr schöne Runde... selbst nach meinem Abzweig über Wettin trifft man sich wieder... 
... nur der Tore und ich haben euch dann in der Stadt kurz nach dem Stahlrad verloren  ... naja im Deix gabs dann für uns zwei ein "Radler" 

das nächste mal nehm ich nen leichtes Rad 

Gibts denn wenn Schnee liegt auch ne MTB Runde? (ich weiß es ist August!)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. August 2013)

Ich denke, die Runde wird bestimmt noch bis zu Falk's Nacht-MTBO gefahren. Danach ist allerdings bei vielen die Motivation weg. Mal sehen. Bei Schnee gerne, kommt aber auch auf die Art des Schnees an, da bist Du dann aber bestimmt viiiiiieeel weniger wählerisch als wir. Wir schauen einfach mal.


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. August 2013)

Ich fahr bei jedem Wetter, wenngleich ich bei 1 Grad Nieselregen schon überlege, ob ich vor die Haustür geh. Leider kann ich nicht mit solch schönen Runden dienen wie die, die von Marc, Falkt etc. angeboten werden, da ich mich selbst nicht auskenn aber man kann ja auch einfach losfahren und "Der Weg ist das Ziel" sagen.

Nico.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. August 2013)

War eine teilweise sehr experimetelle Tour gestern Nacht, die dann ca. 23 Uhr durch eine geplatzte Fruchtblase verkürzt wurde. 

nico.


----------



## Setman (17. August 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> War eine teilweise sehr experimetelle Tour gestern Nacht, die dann ca. 23 Uhr durch eine geplatzte Fruchtblase verkürzt wurde.
> 
> nico.


 @Nico:
Schöne Tour gestern, bis zu den kleinen Irrwegen durch Brennnesseln und Felder hat es echt Spaß gemacht im Dunkeln zu biken...

Dein Pace-Makeing hat auch geholfen, war rechtzeitig daheim, dann ging es ins Krankenhaus und 4:27 Uhr war das Töchterchen Numero 2 da... 

Bis zur nächsten Tour, die wird nicht lange auf sich warten lassen...


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. August 2013)

Cool! Gratuliere.

Hier mal die Tour. Laut Garmin waren wir mal kurz in den Niederlanden. 

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/359984900

Man sieht auch richtig schön, wann sie angerufen hatte. Ab KM 37 ist die Geschwindigkeit ein wenig gestiegen. 

Nico.


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. August 2013)

Nur so als Info für diejenigen, die nächste und übernächste Woche so dumm dastehen würde wie ich heute. Stahlradrunde ist nicht.


----------



## stepscha85 (23. August 2013)

Hi,

die Runde sieht interessant aus. Werde mich mal anschliessen, wenn wieder etwas fitter bin.

Grüße


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. August 2013)

Hier tut sich ja garnix mehr.... Neuer LRS ist eingespeicht und muss getestet werden. D.h. ich würde am WE ne kleine Runde fahren.

Nico.


----------



## Polymerasende (29. August 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Hier tut sich ja garnix mehr.... Neuer LRS ist eingespeicht und muss getestet werden. D.h. ich würde am WE ne kleine Runde fahren.
> 
> Nico.



  Wäre dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (30. August 2013)

Polymerasende schrieb:


> Wäre dabei...



Ich würde erst am So. fahren, da ich morgen mit einem anderen Rad unterwegs bin.

Zeit ist mir wurscht muss nur vorher bescheid wissen. 

nico.


----------



## Polymerasende (31. August 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Ich würde erst am So. fahren
> 
> Zeit ist mir wurscht muss nur vorher bescheid wissen.
> 
> nico.



 So ist super....denn morgen schau ich lieber WM....wie wärs mit 10 Uhr am Reileck?


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. August 2013)

10 it is. WM? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Polymerasende (31. August 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> 10 it is. WM? Hab ich was verpasst?



  Ja MTB WM in Südafrika. Heute Cross-Country Damen und Herren - Livestream ab 12.20 schaust du hier: http://live.redbull.tv/  Morgen ist dann noch Eliminatorsprint und Downhill


----------



## Polymerasende (31. August 2013)

stepscha85 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Runde sieht interessant aus. Werde mich mal anschliessen, wenn wieder etwas fitter bin.
> 
> Grüße




ach wo gibts denn sowas....wir radeln doch hier auch zum fit werden


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. September 2013)

Do. ist wieder Stahlrad. Licht nicht vergessen!

Nico.


----------



## Polymerasende (5. September 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Do. ist wieder Stahlrad. Licht nicht vergessen!
> 
> Nico.



Leider ohne mich..nächsten Do wieder..


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. Oktober 2013)

Der 13. Saaletal-Nacht-MTBO findet am 26.Oktober statt, es kann schon gemeldet werden:

http://www.mtbo-deutschland.de/index.php/newsreader1/items/2013-09-23.html

Wer  dieses Rennen nicht kennt, anspruchsvoll und sehr spaßig, auch für  Leute, die mit MTBO nicht so viel am Hut haben (z.B. ich).Es kann nur im Team gestartet werden!


----------



## Benji2006 (18. Oktober 2013)

Für das MTBO-Rennen suche in noch einen Partner/in. Im letzten Jahr hat mir das sehr gefallen, obwohl es sehr kalt war. Diesmal terminlich schon eher, leider habe ich keinen der mitfährt. Gefahren wird im Zweierteam, wer Lust hat bitte melden !! Will nicht gewinnen, Hauptsache ein paar Punkte sammeln..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MCTryal (20. Oktober 2013)

Gestern wurde in Halle Saale ein Diamant 128 am hellichten Tag aus dem Fahrradständer gestohlen.

Besonderheiten I love my Bike Klingel, ansonsten wie ab Werk geliefert.

Wer helfen kann, schreibt mir einfach eine PN. Danke!








Mehr Bilder HIER


----------



## Tiborange (20. Oktober 2013)

Benji2006 schrieb:


> Für das MTBO-Rennen suche in noch einen Partner/in. Im letzten Jahr hat mir das sehr gefallen, obwohl es sehr kalt war. Diesmal terminlich schon eher, leider habe ich keinen der mitfährt. Gefahren wird im Zweierteam, wer Lust hat bitte melden !! Will nicht gewinnen, Hauptsache ein paar Punkte sammeln..



Ich muss leider arbeiten... Ich hätte zugerne teilgenommen...


----------



## Benji2006 (21. Oktober 2013)

Schade, bin immer noch auf der Suche....


----------



## onkel2306 (25. Oktober 2013)

Bitte helfen!

Fahrrad gestohlen - Ludwig-Wucherer-StraÃe 72 - Zwischen 20:00 und 00:00 Uhr Nicolai Helius AFR
 weiÃ mit roten Anbauteilen
 FÃ¤llt auf!
 Wer dabei hilft die Diebe zu fassen bekommt 100â¬ Finderlohn!


----------



## bipus (25. Oktober 2013)

aus einem Gebäude raus oder stand es auf der Straße ?


----------



## onkel2306 (25. Oktober 2013)

Stand angeschlossen an der Laterne vorm Haus. Kam vom einkaufen und hab es später wollt rein holen... Fehler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vice-president (26. Oktober 2013)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Stand angeschlossen an der Laterne vorm Haus. Kam vom einkaufen und hab es später wollt rein holen... Fehler.


Von 20-00 Uhr an der Laterne vorm Haus???


----------



## onkel2306 (27. Oktober 2013)

Vom einkaufen gekommen, gegessen, vergessen... Wird mir kein zweites mal passieren. Ab jetzt bleibt der Einkauf draußen und das Rad wird zuerst rein gebracht.


----------



## KataF (11. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

bin neu in Halle und möchte mal die hiesigen Wälder erkunden. Fährt jemand am Samstag oder Sonntag? Da würde ich mich gern anschließen. Kenne mich noch nicht wirklich aus hier.

Gruß
Katarina


----------



## kalihalde (11. Dezember 2013)

KataF schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin neu in Halle und möchte mal die hiesigen Wälder erkunden. Fährt jemand am Samstag oder Sonntag? Da würde ich mich gern anschließen. Kenne mich noch nicht wirklich aus hier.
> 
> ...





Herzlich Willkommen, Katarina. 


Weiß nicht, ob jemand am Wochenende fährt, ich bin weihnachtstechnisch verhindert .


Falls Du aber Licht am Helm oder Rad und Donnerstag Abend noch nichts vor hast, kann ich Dir nur wärmstens die Stahlradrunde um 18.00 Uhr empfehlen (Laut Veranstalter wird diesen Donnerstag die Saale irgendwo mittels Fähre überquert. Fährgeld nicht vergessen )


Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## antikoerper (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahr Sonntag ne Runde ... Wenn du dich in der Woche noch nicht leer gefahren hast...


----------



## cheep_one (19. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leute kann man das Wäldchen bei Trotha noch fahren oder ist es mal wieder dem Zahn der Zeit zum Opfer gefallen
Früher musste man ja auch ständig hinterher sein 
war schon ein paar Jahre nicht mehr dort


----------



## antikoerper (19. Dezember 2013)

cheep_one schrieb:


> Hey Leute kann man das Wäldchen bei Trotha noch fahren oder ist es mal wieder dem Zahn der Zeit zum Opfer gefallen
> Früher musste man ja auch ständig hinterher sein
> war schon ein paar Jahre nicht mehr dort



als ich das letzte mal durchgefahren bin war es noch gut in schuss


----------



## cheep_one (20. Dezember 2013)

antikoerper schrieb:


> als ich das letzte mal durchgefahren bin war es noch gut in schuss



Schön das es immer wiederbelebt wird und sich immer welche finden die sich drum kümmern. 
Ich schau mir das mal an wenn mein Bike wieder fit ist 
mal sehen was neu ist und was noch steht (vielleicht steht auch noch was, wo wir damals mitgebaut haben)


----------



## KataF (3. Januar 2014)

Auf ein Neues in 2014.  Fährt jemand am Wochenende ne Runde? Würde mich gern anschließen wollen.


----------



## cheep_one (3. Januar 2014)

KataF schrieb:


> Auf ein Neues in 2014.  Fährt jemand am Wochenende ne Runde? Würde mich gern anschließen wollen.


Gern aber ich bin noch am basteln und muss noch warten bis mein Laufrad von whizz-wheels zurück kommt. Ich suche sonst auch  jemanden der immermal ne Rund dreht, Kann aber auch mein Winterbike von singlespeed zurück bauen und sich den Samstag oder Sonntag vornehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KataF (3. Januar 2014)

cheep_one schrieb:


> Gern aber ich bin noch am basteln und muss noch warten bis mein Laufrad von whizz-wheels zurück kommt. Ich suche sonst auch  jemanden der immermal ne Rund dreht, Kann aber auch mein Winterbike von singlespeed zurück bauen und sich den Samstag oder Sonntag vornehmen



Na wunderbar. Bei mir würde es morgen und Sonntag klappen. Und Montag ja auch, da ist ja frei.  Richte mich da ganz nach dir. Wann die Umbauerei vollbracht ist. In welche Richtung fahren wir? Dölauer Heide? Da muss ich mich nach dir richten, ich hab keine Ahnung.


----------



## antikoerper (27. Januar 2014)

nabend,

hat jemand Lust Montags oder Dienstags ab 18/19 Uhr regelmäßig MTB zu fahren... so ab morgen. Ich denke so an 30km ambitioniertes aber lockeres fahren in der Heide und überall wo man Höhenmeter sammeln kann. Im Moment sind die Bedingungen ziemlich gut da der Boden gefroren und mit Schnee bedeckt ist. Am Wochenende war das ziemlich spaßig! Winterschuhe und ordenltiche Lampe sind zu empfehlen...


----------



## michin (28. Januar 2014)

Hi,

ja gern, ich wollte heut sowieso ne Runde drehen. 19 Uhr am Waldkater?

Grüße
Micha


----------



## antikoerper (28. Januar 2014)

Hallo Micha,
ok 19 Uhr müsste ich schaffen! 

gruß
antikoerper


----------



## OnkelWin (24. März 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde  wen ihr wieder mal in der Heide unterwegs sein solltet dann meldet euch...bin dabei 

LG Kai


----------



## michin (22. April 2014)

Hi,

ich fahr morgen ne Runde Richtung Höhnstedt, so 60 km. Kommt jemand mit?

Grüße!
Micha


----------



## Razer6 (24. Mai 2014)

Hallo Sportfreunde !!

Wo fahrt ihr immer?


----------



## michin (28. Mai 2014)

Razer6 schrieb:


> Hallo Sportfreunde !!
> 
> Wo fahrt ihr immer?



Salzatal, Rösetal, Laweketal, süßer See, Kühlbachtal, Petersberg - alles was westlich und nördlich von Halle ist, kann ich empfehlen. Kaum Verkehr und ein paar Höhenmeter sind auch drin. Trails gibts viele in der Heide und an der Saale zwischen B80 und Planena.

Am besten du fährst mal mit ein paar Locals mit, z.B. jeden Donnerstag 18 Uhr am Stahlrad. Auf der Webseite findest du auch die GPS-Tracks von den Touren.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Juni 2014)

Hallo Biker aus Halle und Umgebung,
am 22.06. findet die MZ-Radpartie statt. Die Radunion Halle e.V. wird wieder die Tourenbegleitung sicherstellen. Dazu werden noch Helfer benötigt. Der "Helferjob" soll wirklich nicht schwierig sein und ist ohne jegliche Vorkenntnisse möglich.
Falls jemand als Helfer mitmachen will, im nachfolgenden Link das Formular der Helferliste http://www.sogosurvey.com/k/TsQWQWQsTsPsPsP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michin (4. Juli 2014)

Hi,

ich würde Ende August oder Anfang September eine Transalp fahren. Kommt jemand mit? 

Viele Grüße
Micha


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Juli 2014)

Ich hoffe, daß die, die es betrifft, hier mitlesen. Aus aktuellem Anlass: als Gast auf fremden Strecken benimmt man sich auch als solcher.

-man baut nicht um, sondern bessert maximal zerfahrenes wieder aus
-Bäume absägen und abhacken geht gar nicht (das finden auch Eigentümer und Förster nicht gut!)
-wenn man etwas nicht gut auf die Reihe kriegt, übt man bis es klappt und baut diese Stücken nicht einfach leichter

Das waren jetzt eigentlich nur Selbstverständlichkeiten, also haltet euch auch dran!


----------



## Duefid (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo
Und bei mir sollen sich alle abduschen die in den Pool gehen.

Lg Duefid


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. Juli 2014)

Werde am Sa./So. ein paar zugewucherte Pfade freischneiden, hat jemand Lust und Zeit mitzumachen?


----------



## pucki113 (21. August 2014)

Hallo,

bin neu hier im Forum und eine blutige Anfängerin in Sachen Dirt- und Freeride. Im Gelände bin ich eigentlich recht sicher, Wurzeln, Stufen kleine Sprünge machen mir nix aus. Allerdings einmal infiziert, will man mehr. Deshalb steige ich gerade vom Mountainbike aufs Dirt um.

Nur fehlt irgendwie jemand zum Fahren um die Motivation zu pushen und damit sich kleine Erfolge mit den nötigen Tips vielleicht schneller einstellen. Hat jemand vielleicht Lust mal mit mir ein bisschen zu fahren und kann mir vielleicht eins zwei Sachen zeigen? Wo kann man sich denn ein bisschen ausprobieren? 

LG


----------



## Razer6 (22. August 2014)

pucki113 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin neu hier im Forum und eine blutige Anfängerin in Sachen Dirt- und Freeride. Im Gelände bin ich eigentlich recht sicher, Wurzeln, Stufen kleine Sprünge machen mir nix aus. Allerdings einmal infiziert, will man mehr. Deshalb steige ich gerade vom Mountainbike aufs Dirt um.
> 
> ...



Hallo pucki113, wo fährst du denn so ?? Ich fahr hauptsächlich Enduro aber vielleicht haste da ja auch mal lust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pucki113 (22. August 2014)

Razer6 schrieb:


> Hallo pucki113, wo fährst du denn so ?? Ich fahr hauptsächlich Enduro aber vielleicht haste da ja auch mal lust.



Naja, bisher probiere ich mich im street aus, weil ich ja ein single speed dirtbike habe, aber bin gerade dabei mir einen freerider aufzubauen, der hoffentlich bald fertig ist  dann bin ich streckenmäßig natürlich flexibler. Mit meinem mountainbike war ich schon ein bisschen in der heide, aber sonst habe damit nur kilometer gemacht. Halle- petersberg- brachwitz die ecken. Hast du denn vorschläge? Mein mountainbike kommt dieses we von der reparatur zurück, dann wäre ich wieder flexibler, was verschiedene strecken angeht und dann ist ja auch irgendwann mein dartmoor fertig.  dann bin ich absolut perfekt gerüstet, finde ich zumindest...


----------



## Razer6 (22. August 2014)

kennst du denn schon alle "trails" in der heide oder mehr die normalen wege ? einige machen richtig laune und man kann sie gut verbinden. einzeln sind sie leider ein wenig kurz aber man kann in verbindung gut strecke machen.


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (23. August 2014)

Als Radon Händler, werfe zu mal Radon ins Spiel. Ich weis ich weis, der Erzfeind der Fachhändler aber die sind unschlagbar Preiswert und werden bei und von Cube gebaut. Also wenn Du ein Radon kaufst, kaufst Du eigentlich ein Cube.
Scott ist natürlich erste Sahne aber Hochpreisiger.


----------



## fuluri (24. August 2014)

Heute 10:00 Uhr an der Heide?


----------



## Canyon_Bomber (10. Oktober 2014)

Hallo an alle Biker aus Halle,

mein Name ist Tobi und gebürtiger Hallenser. Gerne durchstreife ich auch wie ihr die gesamte Umgebung rund um Halle herum (vorzugsweise naturülich die Heide). Leider war ich die letzten Jahre immer alleine unterwegs bzw. musste mein Rad-Genosse aus beruflichen Gründen das Biken zurückstellen. Da ich selber eher in gesseliger Runde unterwegs bin, würde ich mich freuen, wenn ich mit dem ein oder anderen von euch mal ne Runde drehen könnte. Ab und zu sind natürlich auch Abstecher in den Harz drin.

Bis dahin
Tobi


----------



## kalihalde (10. Oktober 2014)

Herzlich Willkommen, Canyon Bomber!

Für gemeinsame Ausfahrten kann ich die Stahlrad-Runde, donnerstags 18.00 Uhr empfehlen. Stahlrad bietet auch geführte Ausflüge in die näheren Mittelgebirge an, so am morgigen Samstag zum gepflegten Bergabradeln am Ochsenkopf/Fichtelgebirge. Wenn das was für Dich wäre, einfach mal dort vorbei schauen.

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Oktober 2014)

Zur Donnerstagsrunde sind Mitfahrer herzlich willkommen, zum lt. Kalihalde "gepflegtem Bergabradeln" sollte man etwas mehr als Heidetraining vorweisen können. Morgen wird es z.B. so aussehen, nur leider mit Regen. 
Für solche Bergabaktionen und abfahrtslastige Harztouren bitte unbedingt vorher hier vorsprechen, es könnte sonst schnell im Frust enden.


----------



## Canyon_Bomber (10. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Dann sehe ich mal zu, dass ich mich am Donnerstag der Stahlrad-Runde anschließe. Wäre schon ein guter Anfang. 

@Ritter Runkel: Das sieht doch gar nicht mal so schlecht aus. Bei Interesse würde ich natürlich vorher nochmal vorsprechen. Zwar sind 160mm nicht grade Gravity-like, aber bei entsprechender aktiver Fahrweise kann man da noch einiges mehr rausholen. Ansonsten hast du natürlich recht, wenns Gelände zu ruppig wird, kann's schon mal Frust geben.


----------



## Haukejunior (4. November 2014)

@Ritter Runkel macht ihr im November noch eure 18:00 Uhr Runden?

Gruß


----------



## Ritter Runkel (4. November 2014)

Tut mir leid, aber ich habe z.Z. weder Zeit noch Lust zum Radeln. Das wird aber wieder, vielleicht Anfang Dezember ... melde mich dann hier bzw. siehe Termine auf der Web-Seite.

Wenn Du Dir was Gutes tun willst, melde Dich hier an. Falk vermittelt auch Einzelfahrer.

http://www.velo-ev.de/index.php?page=167

https://de-de.facebook.com/bikeOride

Grüße   Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (4. November 2014)

Danke aber da bin ich noch nicht wieder im Land. Leider erst ab 26.11.


----------



## Gravelander (12. Januar 2015)

gibts in Halle und Umgebung auch Läden/Fachkundige, die Fat-Bikes verkaufen?


----------



## Ruedi04 (12. Januar 2015)

Beim Stadler im Nova Eventis steht eins... Ob die sich gut damit auskennen, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Haukejunior (13. Januar 2015)

Ich bin es gefahren und muss sagen naja einfach überteuert und wirklich Plan hatte der Typ auch nicht.


----------



## onkel2306 (22. Januar 2015)

Hey,

hat heute abend/nachmittag jemand Zeit fix eine Sram Kassette abzuziehen? Will ungern extra deswegen in den Radladen und Geld löhnen.

Würde mit nem Flaschenbier nach Wahl bezahlen ;-)

Gruß


----------



## Suitemeister (23. Januar 2015)

tach zusammen,
um nicht allzu sehr in den wintertrott zu verfallen, würde ich gerne meine aktivitäten auf zwei rädern etwas ausbauen. vorzugsweise abseits asphaltierter straßen. 
bin letzten sonntag schon eine schöne runde durch die heide gefahren, das war ganz nett. wenn sich hier ne (vielleicht sogar regelmäßige) runde zusammenfände, wär das doch was feines.

was das wetter angeht bin ich da recht flexibel. gibt kein schlechtes wetter - nur falsche kleidung. 
zumindest solange es nicht überfriert.


und ich brauche endlich einen helm, verdammt!


----------



## Suitemeister (8. Februar 2015)

Ich mache mich in spätestens einer Stunde auf den weg und drehe ne runde durch die Heide. Wenn sich jemand kurzfristig anschließen will. -> PN.


----------



## Suitemeister (8. Februar 2015)

OK. Wieder zurück. Was ne Katastrophe. Nachdem auf der rabeninsel mehr Wind und Eis im Vordergrund standen habe ich die Heide gar nicht erst in angriff genommen. Schade. Das Wetter ist eigentlich zu schön...: (


----------



## Gravelander (8. Februar 2015)

ich finde auch, dass das Wetter richtig toll ausschaut!
hätte mich auch gern gemeldet, aber hab noch zu viel zu tun (und muss mein Fahrrad theoretisch eh erstmal wieder auf Vordermann bringen - auch wenn ich damit noch täglich fahr).
Dieses oder nächstes Jahr werd ich mir nen Fatbike anschaffen, dann bin ich für jede Reise wieder offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (8. Februar 2015)

Gravelander schrieb:


> ...
> Dieses oder nächstes Jahr werd ich mir nen Fatbike anschaffen, dann bin ich für jede Reise wieder offen


Frage: Weißt du, wieviel Pumpenhübe man mit einer normalen Pumpe (keine Standpumpe) machen muss, um so einen Reifen nach einem Schlauchwechsel, wieder aufzupumpen?


----------



## Gravelander (8. Februar 2015)

glaub kaum, dass man das pauschal so beantworten kann. bestenfalls einfach an die Tankstelle fahren, da siehst du dann sofort wieviel du drauf hast.


----------



## vice-president (8. Februar 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Frage: Weißt du, wieviel Pumpenhübe man mit einer normalen Pumpe (keine Standpumpe) machen muss, um so einen Reifen nach einem Schlauchwechsel, wieder aufzupumpen?


473


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. Februar 2015)

Tja Udo, mit Deiner Frage kommst Du hier kaum weiter, vielleicht passt ja das Fat-Bike-Unterforum besser. 
Ansonsten gibt es ja Standpumpen im Miniformat (Leyzine, BBB, ...), da ist ein 2,5" mit ca. 2 bar ruck-zuck aufgepumpt. Fatbike hat zwar wesentlich mehr Volumen, aber weniger Druck. Es sollte zumindest nicht ewig dauern.


----------



## Udo1 (8. Februar 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Tja Udo, mit Deiner Frage kommst Du hier kaum weiter, vielleicht passt ja das Fat-Bike-Unterforum besser.
> Ansonsten gibt es ja Standpumpen im Miniformat (Leyzine, BBB, ...), da ist ein 2,5" mit ca. 2 bar ruck-zuck aufgepumpt. Fatbike hat zwar wesentlich mehr Volumen, aber weniger Druck. Es sollte zumindest nicht ewig dauern.


Danke RR für die Info und somit sollte der Luftdruck hier auch genug sein.


----------



## Suitemeister (11. Februar 2015)

ich würde, je nach wetter, nochmal versuchen, sonntag anzupeilen zwecks einer runde durch die heide...jemand bock?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (11. Februar 2015)

Bock schon nur leider nicht da. Wie sieht es mit übernächsten Samstag aus?


----------



## Ruedi04 (11. Februar 2015)

Ist angepeilt...


----------



## Suitemeister (24. Februar 2015)

ich habe ab morgen den rest der woche frei und würde, sofern das wetter halbwegs passt, an mindestens einem der drei tage mal 'ne kleine runde durch die heide fahren. wenn noch jemand bock hat...zu zweit ist man weniger allein. 

das ist die runde, die ich am samstag gedreht habe...ähnliches schwebt mir wieder vor. vielleicht noch ein bisschen länger.
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B91PdBNVCG_kUVBET19QN2JTTWc/edit?pli=1


----------



## Ruedi04 (24. Februar 2015)

Klingt vernünftig.... Hab Nachtschicht, morgen oder Donnerstag ab ca. 1500 ist möglich ich meld mich nochmal wegen genaueres...


----------



## Ruedi04 (24. Februar 2015)

Morgen 1500 an der Litfaßsäule oberhalb der Warneckestraße. Hoffe die Zeit ist ok für dich


----------



## Suitemeister (25. Februar 2015)

läuft!
@Gravelander wollte auch. wie schaut's? geht das klar?

wetter sieht ja super aus.


----------



## Gravelander (25. Februar 2015)

Wetter ist echt top, da kann ich das Angebot nicht abschlagen 
Ihr fahrt doch bestimmt über das Rennbahnkreuz oder? Ich wohn da direkt daneben.
Wenn es für euch okay wär, könnte ich ja an der Haltestelle zu euch stoßen - ich denke, ihr dürftet ja so gegen 15:10 dann den Punkt passieren? Ich warte einfach und wir treffen uns dort - ich denke, wir werden uns nicht verfehlen


----------



## Ruedi04 (25. Februar 2015)

Dann bis gleich


----------



## Suitemeister (25. Februar 2015)

eieiei, ich bin völlig im eimer. abgesehen davon hat's ziemlich laune gemacht. schön, dass das geklappt hat - gerne wieder!
und lukas schrieb mir auch gerade, dass er wohlauf ist und sich verarzten lässt.


----------



## Gravelander (25. Februar 2015)

bin auch froh, dass es mit dem Treffen so leicht geklappt hat! 
war meine erste Trailerfahrung und es hat mich schon sehr angesprochen.

ich durfte auch vieles lernen, bspw., dass mein Mountainbike (ich nenn es trotzdem so^^), nicht wirklich für diese Art das Radfahrens geeignet ist - wohl doch eher nen verwöhntes Stadtrad mit Federung ist. Auch ist meine rostbedingte Singlespeed-Variante nicht so allzweckmäßig, wie es sich in Halle immer anfühlt.

naja und dann eben nen Unfall auf gerader asphaltierter Straße - hab ich mich wohl zu sicher gefühlt nach dem auf und ab im Wald - auch ne gute Lehre gewesen.
neben den äußerlichen Blessuren merk ich gerade nur noch ein verstauchtes Handgelenk, aber denke, dass ist in ein paar Tagen spätestens auch wieder erledigt.

auf den nächsten Trail würde ich aber lieber warten, bis ich mein neues Rad gekauft habe (was dieses Mal auch was wert sein soll). Das soll auch ne gute (funktionierende) Schaltung und mehr als ne quietschende Vorderradbremse haben 

alles in allem war es aber weit weniger ein traumatischer, als ein sehr erfahrungsreicher Ausflug und ich bin froh, dass Angebot angenommen zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrick_ (19. März 2015)

Hallo,

bin neu in Halle und war schon ein paar mal in der Heide unterwegs. Vllt. lässt sich auch mal zusammen eine Runde drehen.

Letzte Woche habe ich mal für kurze Zeit an jemanden angehängt. Komplett in schwarz gekleidet und anscheinend ein 26er Canyon Hardtail - fühlt sich jemand angesprochen?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. März 2015)

Werde am Sa. einen Bautag machen und würde mich über etwas Hilfe freuen: ca. 25 km Hin-und Rückfahrt (sind schöne Pfade dabei) und ca. 2 Stunden bauen (freischneiden, sägen und schippen). Wer hat Bock? Abfahrt 13 Uhr in Halle, Klappspaten und Heckenschere wären nützlich, leichter Regen macht nix, bei Sauwetter fahre ich nicht los.


----------



## chrisbiker (19. März 2015)

Wer Bock hat, etwas ambitionierter fährt und aus Halle kommt -einfach mal anschreiben !


----------



## Haukejunior (20. März 2015)

@Ritter Runkel wo soll es hingehen?


----------



## kalihalde (20. März 2015)

Richtung Norden, wenn ich richtig informiert bin.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. März 2015)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Richtung Norden, wenn ich richtig informiert bin.



Jawoll, es ist Nähe Petersberg. Genauer möchte ich aber in einem öffentlichen Forum nicht werden.


----------



## Haukejunior (20. März 2015)

Schade das ich Samstag nach Berlin fahre auf die Radmesse sonst wäre ich bei gewesen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. März 2015)

Am Sonntag gibt es ein schönes und immer sehr gut organisiertes Geländeorientierungsrennen für 2er Teams im Raum Bitterfeld/Dübener Heide:

https://www.facebook.com/bikeOride/timeline?ref=page_internal

http://www.velo-ev.de/index.php?page=99

Ab 2.April wird wieder regelmäßig (so halbwegs jedenfalls) die Donnerstagsrunde stattfinden:

http://stahlrad-halle.de/sr/index.php/neues.html


----------



## spreewiesel (9. April 2015)

Hi Leute ich bin neu hier im Forum. Und leider fährt niemand aus meinem Freundeskreis Mountainbike ^^ Ich habe nen Hardtail zum Kilometer schruppen und nen 29" Enduro fürs Grobe.  Würde mich gerne jemanden anschließen und an meiner Fahrtechnik feilen.  Wenn ihr durch die Heide hackt oder in Harz wollt oder dahin oder dorthin .￼ ... ich komm gerne mit wenn ich Zeit habe und freue mich neue Leute kennenzulernen.
￼￼
Und zu den Touren von Stahlrad.... Wie lange dauern diese?  Habe leider nur jeden 3. Donnerstag Zeit -.- 
Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. April 2015)

Welche Touren meinst Du? Die Donnerstagsrunden kannst Du auf besagter Stahlrad-Seite unter STRECKEN einsehen.
Die (Vor)Harz-Touren haben so im Schnitt 1000/1200 hm bei 40/50 km, es wurden aber auch schon deutlich mehr draus (1700/60). Klingt nicht nach so viel, allerdings sind auch die Abfahrten recht kräftezehrend, Erholung ist da nicht drin. Einfach probieren.


----------



## spreewiesel (10. April 2015)

Ja genau die Touren von Stahlrad.  Wenn die Touren unter 3h bleiben kann ich Vllt sogar zweimal mitfahren. Es hört sich auf jeden Fall interessant an und die 40-60km werde ich auch überstehen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. April 2015)

Wem die Runde zu lang ist, der steigt einfach vorher aus und fährt kurz -evtl. Strasse- wieder zurück.


----------



## spreewiesel (10. April 2015)

Passt schon alles in Ordnung was die Streckenlänge angeht. Da mach ich mir keine Sorgen. Aber die Dauer ist immer noch nicht geklärt ;-)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. April 2015)

Auf der verlinkten Garmin-Seite steht auch immer die Dauer der Runde.


----------



## h3x3r (28. April 2015)

Wie lange wird das MTB-Techniktraining, dass Stahlrad am Mittwoch anbietet, in etwa dauern und wo gehts hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. April 2015)

Stahlrad bietet kein Techniktraining an. Aber es gibt eine kleine Ausfahrt mit einem Ziel, an welchem man technisch fahren kann (was dann auch für einen jeden selbst ein Training darstellen kann).
Da dies ein öffentliches Forum ist und es mit dem MTB-Fahren im öffentlichen Raum (im Gegensatz zu einem Bikepark z.B.) immer mal Probleme gibt, werde ich mich hier natürlich nicht zum Ziel äußern, auch wenn es ein offenes geheimnis ist. Da bitte ich um Verständnis.


----------



## h3x3r (28. April 2015)

Gut, auf der HP steht halt Techniktraining für morgen drin. Ich werde wohl morgen mal vorbei schauen. Bin noch ziemlicher Anfänger und kann da sicher einiges lernen.

Ich lass mich dann überraschen wo es hin geht.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. April 2015)

Hast ja recht. Da mir Training zu ernsthaft und zu sehr nach "Trainer" klingt, ist der Eintrag somit geändert.


----------



## h3x3r (30. April 2015)

Fazit: Es war zwar keine weite Ausfahrt aber Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem. Ich merke das ich im technischen Bereich noch einiges lernen muss. Siehe Abflug.  Bin beim nächsten mal wenn es zeitlich passt wieder mit dabei.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. April 2015)

h3x3r schrieb:


> Fazit: Es war zwar keine weite Ausfahrt aber Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem. Ich merke das ich im technischen Bereich noch einiges lernen muss. Siehe Abflug.  Bin beim nächsten mal wenn es zeitlich passt wieder mit dabei.



Sehr gerne. Das werden wir in Zukunft trennen: am Donnerstag bleibt es bei der km-Runde und sowas wie gestern abend findet ohne großen Plan außer der Reihe so statt. Schreibe mir eine Mail (siehe HP) und Du bist im Verteiler mit drin.


----------



## Eykey (13. Mai 2015)

Hi!
Nach langer Read-Only Phase will ich hier auch mal aktiv werden! 
Die erste Donnerstagsrunde ist absolviert und auf neue Touren von Ritter Runkel freu ich mich jetzt schon!

Bis dahin plane ich heute Abend (17 - 18 Uhr) eine Ausfahrt ~50km Richtung Petersberg oder Heide, bei der gerne noch spontan Leute mitfahren können bei Interesse.

Desweiteren will ich am Samstag etwas weiter weg. Zur Wahl steht entweder Naumburg und dort im und am Saaletal Trails und Abfahrten erkunden oder Blankenheim im Vorharz, wo es dann Richtung Talsperre Wippra geht.
Streckenmäßig sollten es so um die 70km werden und über 1000 HM (kann natürlich je nach Befindlichkeit auch reduziert werden )
Straßenanteil ist immer so gering wie möglich und es wird versucht jeden Trail mitzunehmen. 

Beide Ziele können von Halle mit dem Hopper-Ticket (7,50€) erreicht werden (Naumburg für Studenten gratis).


Meldet euch einfach direkt hier im Thread oder besser per PM.


----------



## michin (13. Mai 2015)

Wenn du nach Naumburg fahren willst, guck dir mal meine Tour bei GPSies an.


----------



## oberhausen123 (14. Mai 2015)

Wer hat bock auf ne Runde mit Druck und auch paar dicken Gängen ?


----------



## Pyromanix (15. Mai 2015)

Bock immer 

Wann?
Wo?


----------



## h3x3r (17. Mai 2015)

Aufgepasst im Küttener Busch. Dort liegen haufenweise Pferdefrüchte auf dem Trail. Zum Glück sind diese schon von weitem zu sehen und halbwegs gut zu umfahren. Im Gutspark Seeben scheint man was gegen Radfahrer zu haben. Hab dort heute vormittag drei Hindernisse aus dem Weg geräumt, die quer über dem Weg lagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ManuelS (21. Mai 2015)

Nach längerer Zeit habe ich mich nun auch mal angemeldet.
Ich war (nachdem ich das hier gelesen habe) gestern mal im nördlichen Raum in Halle unterwegs. Wer kümmert sich denn um diese Anlage? Gibt es "Verantwortliche"? Gerne könnt ihr mir auch per PN schreiben...

(Ich weiß nicht, wie genau im Forum schon erwähnt wurde wo sich die Anlage befindet, darum mein "schwammiger Ausdruck" )

Viele Grüße


----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. Mai 2015)

Die "Anlage" ist -wenn auch scheinbar geduldet- illegal. Falls sich dort jemand in den Rollstuhl fährt, können die Erbauer eine Klage an den Hals kriegen. Falls der Besitzer Waldschäden einklagt (ungewöhnlich, aber möglich), kann es auch sehr teuer werden. 
Werden solche Anlagen im Netz erwähnt, dauert es nicht lange bis dort auch Assis fahren, die gerne mal die Arbeit anderer zur Sau machen (selber "shapen" und umbauen, Lärm und Müll ....). Dieses Forum ist öffentlich, erwähnt also bitte solch sensible Sachen nicht. 
Fahrt dort und dann lernt ihr auch die entsprechenden Leute kennen.


----------



## ManuelS (22. Mai 2015)

Alles klar. Dachte ich mir bald, darum habe ich den Spot auch nicht genau erwähnt. 

Wie eben schon besprochen, habe ich auch dafür totales Verständnis!

Grüße 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elSchabei (26. Juni 2015)

Hey, gibts jemanden, der dieses Wochenende auf dem Petersberg oder in dessen Umgebung unterwegs wäre? Mein Ziel wäre eine eher sportliche Ausfahrt, flotte CC Runden mit einigen hm bekommt man da ja gut hin


----------



## Haukejunior (26. Juni 2015)

Nee leider nur MZ Radpartie aber die führt ja dran vorbei


----------



## Ruedi04 (26. Juni 2015)

Rennradfahrer ärgern


----------



## elSchabei (26. Juni 2015)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> Rennradfahrer ärgern


Wann? Wo?


----------



## Ruedi04 (26. Juni 2015)

Sonntag ab MZ Delitzscher str. 
15/40/60/83km wobei die Rennräder hauptsächlich die große Runde fahren. Start ist 9:00, anmelden ab 8:00 am Startzelt


----------



## h3x3r (28. Juni 2015)

Ich habe heute eine Tour zum Petersberg gemacht. Unter anderem ging es auch durch den Gutspark in Seeben.







Ich durchfuhr diesen in nördlicher Richtung. Ich habe den rot markierten Weg genommen um den Park zu verlassen. Auf Höhe des grünen Pfeils hat mich was am Hals erwischt. Ich dachte zunächst es sei ein Zweig gewesen, doch nachdem ich wieder zu hause war, sah das Ergebnis so aus.






Ich bezweifle im Nachhinein, dass dies ein Zweig war und vermute, dass jemand vorsätzlich eine Schnur o.ä. gespannt hat. Zumal ich erst am Donnerstag die gleiche Stelle im Rahmen der Stahlrad-Tour problemlos passiert hatte. Das ist natürlich eine Riesensauerei. Scheinbar gibts dort militante Radfeinde. Schon vor einigen Wochen habe ich an der Zufahrt zum Park einige Hindernisse aus dem Weg räumen müssen.

Haltet Augen und Ohren offen.

P.S.: Vielleicht kann ja jemand was zu den dort herrschenden Eigentumsverhältnissen und Wegerechten sagen. Ich wüsste jedenfalls nicht, dass der Park im Privatbesitz ist. Mir ist jedenfalls kein Hinweis in diese Richtung aufgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (29. Juni 2015)

Riesen Sauerei. Ich hoffe es findet einer was heraus das man eine Anzeige starten kann.


----------



## kalihalde (29. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
bin jetzt kein Botaniker, aber ich habe manchmal auch solche "Spuren" von hartnäckigen Brennnesseln, die noch Tage nach dem Kontakt spürbar und teilweise sichtbar sind. Und der von Dir beschriebene Weg ist im Hochsommer schon ganz schön verkrautet, finde ich. Der Weg wird auch häufiger von Reitern genutzt und gegen die haben die An- und Einwohner dort nichts, wie diese auch nichts gegen Biker haben, so weit mir bekannt ist.

Einen schönen Wochenstart wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Haukejunior (29. Juni 2015)

Also ich weiß schon das einige Reiter was gegen Biker haben. Denn diese haben auch am Petersberg eine Strippe gespannt


----------



## elSchabei (29. Juni 2015)

Mensch, hier hört man ja Horrorgeschichten! Hatte dieses (lange) WE auf dem Petersberg echt Glück: nur eine Reiterin getroffen, die trotz tänzelndem Pferd freundlich war. Kommt ja auch immer darauf an, wie man sich selbst verhält - wohne schon zu lange nicht mehr in der Gegend um zu wissen wie sich Otto-Normal-Biker im Wald benimmt.
Zugegeben, bei einigen Abschnitten "meiner" Runden muß ich mich schon derbe zusammenreißen nicht mal richtig laufen zu lassen oder Kurven zu schneiden aber bin ja nur Gast dort 
Zum Thema künstliche Hindernisse kann ich nur sagen, dass echt überall genug Spinner rumlaufen und in Kauf nehmen anderen, seine es nun Reiter oder Biker, mutwillig Schäden zuzufügen. Hier in Berlin und Umgebung werden auch stehts und ständig schöne Waldwege blockiert oder mit Fallen versehen...bisweilen werden diese sogar zu Hindernissen für Spaziergänger. Da fragt man sich doch echt...


----------



## MCTryal (30. Juni 2015)

Echt gruselig ... Ich fahre oft in der Ecke, allerdings in der Regel Straße und hab die Erfahrung gemacht das Reiter meistens freundlicher grüßen als alle anderen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. Juni 2015)

MCTryal schrieb:


> Echt gruselig ... Ich fahre oft in der Ecke, allerdings in der Regel Straße und hab die Erfahrung gemacht das Reiter meistens freundlicher grüßen als alle anderen.



Da ist was wahres dran, teilweise haben sie hier auch schon Wege in Ordnung gebracht. Sie gehören nicht in jedem Fall zu den "Erbfeinden" der Radler. Hatte auch noch nie Probleme, man sollte halt nur vorsichtig an die Gäule ranfahren, es sind halt Fluchttiere ... .
So ein gespannter Strick kann auch den Reitern gegolten haben, ist auf jeden Fall sehr bösartig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ManuelS (17. Juli 2015)

Heute lag im Wäldchen hinter der Bank eine Sonnenbrille. Vielleicht vermisst ja einer seine 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elSchabei (28. Juli 2015)

Hey,
war letzten Sa. und So. wieder mal auf dem Mt.Peti (und Umgebung) unterwegs...zur Zeit um mal ein paar hm zu sammeln, die sich in Berlin leider nur umständlicher finden lassen.
Am So. traf ich auch prommt 2 MTBler auf dem Asphaltweg zur Stiftskirche, nachdem ich aus dem Wald geprügelt kam 
Nach nett gemeinter Frage: "Wo gehts denn noch hin?" Flog mir direkt entgegen: "...hoch". Da ich mir die Folgefrage nach dem und dann natrürlich auch nicht verkneifen konnte, wurde mir ein "...runter" erwidert - und das nachdem diese 2 noch tatkräftig von einer Gruppe Rentnern ge-cheert wurden... 
Echt immer wieder geil in der alten Heimat!!


----------



## onkel2306 (22. August 2015)

Hey, bin auf der suche nach einer günstigen 10-Fach Kassette. Abstufung und zustand fast egal, soll nur übergangsweise drauf. 

Alternativ auch ein 13er Ritzel, mir fehlt nämlich bei ner Ultegra Kassette jenes.


----------



## Janner_biker (24. Oktober 2015)

Moin an die MTB - Runde aus Halle und Umgebung. Ich bin vor 4 Wochen vor die Tore von Halle gezogen, bin begeisterter Biker und bin auf der Suche nach einer anständigen Trainingsstrecke. Hätte jmd Lust mal zusammen  biken zu gehen? Ich würde mich sehr freuenBeste Grüße


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich werde morgen (Mittwoch) am Vormittag eine Runde drehen, da kannst Du Dich gerne dranhängen. Das wird aber eine Spazier-und keine Trainingsfahrt, das ist meiner Form (die diesen Namen nicht wirklich verdient) geschuldet. Es werden so 45/50 km mit Naundorf als Wendepunkt.


----------



## Janner_biker (27. Oktober 2015)

Moin, 
Danke für dein Angebot. Leider hab ich diese Woche keine Zeit. Ich würd mich freuen dich nächste Woche mal begleiten zu können


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. November 2015)

Janner_biker schrieb:


> Moin,
> Danke für dein Angebot. Leider hab ich diese Woche keine Zeit. Ich würd mich freuen dich nächste Woche mal begleiten zu können



Werden morgen (Di.) wieder von 9 bis 12 Uhr eine Runde drehen. Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## svenreinert (17. Dezember 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Werden morgen (Di.) wieder von 9 bis 12 Uhr eine Runde drehen. Bei Interesse einfach melden.


krasse Zeit da arbeiten die meisten ;D wenn man nicht gerade Schichti ist, muss man da Student oder Freiberufler sein ^^ .


----------



## michin (17. Dezember 2015)

Oder Gleitzeit 
Ich hab in der Zeit allerdings jede Woche Meeting


----------



## Janner_biker (17. Dezember 2015)

Ja so isses, bei mir ist am besten am We oder nach'm Feierabend 16-17 Uhr circa. Als kein Student


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mitchdreizwei (25. Dezember 2015)

Moin zusammen. ..bin über die Feiertage hier in der Gegend Halle / eisleben. .. kann mir jemand sagen wo genau ich paar schöne strecken (gerne auch Jump trails) finde. ..vielleicht per pn. Hab mein enduro mit und würde gerne ein paar Runden strampeln  Gruss Michael


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. Dezember 2015)

Abgesehen von wenigen (illegal) gebauten Streckchen gibt es hier nichts was den Einsatz eines Enduro-Rades erfordern würde. Wenn Du einfach nur landschaftlich schöne Wege fahren möchtes, wäre einiges möglich. Wo würdest Du den starten?


----------



## mitchdreizwei (26. Dezember 2015)

Illegal gebaut hört sich interessant an  klar über ein paar Sprünge etc würde ich mich freuen ansonsten fahre ich hier von dedestedt Richtung seeburg runter...Da gibt's immerhin ein paar hm und hoffentlich ein paar trails durch den Wald.  Werde so ggf 11 los fahren denke ich...


----------



## kalihalde (26. Dezember 2015)

Laweketal und Umgebung ist doch für unsere Verhältnisse schon hochalpin .

Da kann man auch ohne Enduro Spaß haben.


Frohes Fest
kalihalde

P.S. Wenn Du den Weg noch nicht kennst, gerne Unterhaltung.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Dezember 2015)

Laweketal ist landschaftlich schön aber technisch anspruchslos. Ein paar Abfahrten findest Du in Rt. Saale und Unterrissdorf/Süsser See/Salza. Bis auf eine richtige Männerabfahrt braucht man aber nirgends eine Federgabel. Falls Du bis Halle kurbelst, dann wären auch Sprünge und kleinere Drops möglich.
PN mit ein paar Vorschlägen kommt.


----------



## mitchdreizwei (26. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die tipps!! Hab eben so ca 34km gemacht mit ca 500hm laut strava... bissl mühsam wenn man sich null auskennt...aber das hat ja richtig Potential hier... leider nur viel zu viele Dornen überall 
Angelegte strecken hab ich leider nicht gefunden oder paar kicker. Aber das Gebiet hat was


----------



## RocketMorton (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde dir ja die Wimmelburger Halden empfehlen. Zieh aber ein paar alte Bemmen auf, die Schlacke ist recht scharf...erwischen sollte man sich aber nicht lassen!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. Januar 2016)

Einige von euch haben eventuell schon gemerkt, daß man nicht mehr über den netten Pfad an der Saale entlang vom Umweltzentrum Franzigmark nach Brachwitz radeln oder spazieren kann. Der hochwassergeschädigte Übergang über den Morler Bach wurde abgerissen und die Zugänge zu diesem Übergang würde mit herausgerissenem Gestrüpp und kleinen Bäumen verlegt.
Eigentümer der Franzigmark ist der NABU, von deren Seite gibt es dazu leider keine Information.
Der Buschfunk spricht von Brückenabriss und Renaturierung, dies würde leider zur Ideologie des NABU passen:

http://hallespektrum.de/thema/nabu-halle-sperrt-radweg-durch-die-brachwitzer-alpen/

Ich habe per Mail beim NABU Halle angefragt und keine Antwort bekommen. Wäre schön, wenn ihr es auch mal probiert:

http://www.nabu-halle.de/kontakt/

Bitte keine Beschuldigungen o.ä. schreiben, wir wissen nicht, was da tatsächlich geplant ist. Fragt einfach, ob die Sperrung des Weges mit dem Neubau der Brücke zusammenhängt.
Vielleicht ist es ja wirklich so, die Brücke müsste der NABU sowieso nicht bezahlen, das Geld käme (auf Antrag) eh aus dem Hochwasserhilfsfond.


----------



## RocketMorton (24. Januar 2016)

Gesperrt war's ja schon letzte Saison, hat bloß niemanden interessiert. Das Brückchen sah schon übel aus, letztes Frühjahr kam ich da angeschossen und vor mir ist 'ne junge Dame mit dem Hinterrad in die Lücke zwischen den beiden Betonplatten geraten und gestürzt. Zu ihrem Glück war's bloß das Hinterrad! Na hoffentlich dreht sich da was, die Strecke gehört zu meiner Trainingsrunde...werde denen auch mal per eMail auf die Nerven gehen und auch noch ein paar andere Fahrer anspitzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eykey (13. März 2016)

Grüße!

Suche für nächsten Sonntag (20.03.) noch einen Mitfahrer zum MTBO in der Dübener Heide. (http://4-lc.de/)
Falls jemand Lust hat, kann er sich hier oder per Nachricht an mich melden. 
Nen zweites Kartenbrett hätte ich noch zur Verfügung.
Das MTBO Rennen letztes Jahr: https://www.strava.com/activities/502214152


Prinzipiell hätte ich mal wieder Lust auf Mitfahrer, die zu Touren am Wochenende oder immer mal unter der Woche spontan ab 15-16 Uhr Lust haben. Devise: Soviel Trail und Matschweg wie geht. 


Und um noch kurz das Thema zum Übergang Morler Bach aufzugreifen: 
Die MZ berichtete:
http://www.mz-web.de/halle-saale/be...chwitz-sperrung-doch-noch-verhindert-23701396

So wie ich das verstehe, kommt da wohl später noch ne ordentliche Brücke wenn die Brutzeit vorbei ist?


----------



## RuFfRyDaH (26. Juni 2016)

Hi! 
Beim Mad East hab ich Christian Möbius in der Ergebnisliste gesehen, wohl auch aus Halle. Falls du das liest, melde dich mal per pn oder so. War ja auch da und man könnte ja auch hier ne runde Rollern. 

Ansonsten hab ich jemanden mit nem GT gesehen, wenn ich nicht falsch bin, glaube Force... Falls du das liest, melde dich auch mal...

Falls noch jemand mehr all Mountain/enduro mäßig unterwegs ist...gern melden für ne Runde


----------



## Fischkopp_Jacob (28. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich fahre morgen (!), Donnerstag den 29.12.2016, spontan von Halle aus zum Bikepark Hahnenklee, denn der hat noch auf, so lange kein Schnee liegt oder fällt. Falls jemand spontan mitkommen möchte, ich habe in meinem Auto noch Platz für 2 Biker und 2 Bikes.

Bei Interesse bitte per email melden!  email-adresse: jacob.k(ät)hotmail.de

Gruß, Jacob


----------



## Udo1 (15. Januar 2017)

Hallo,
eine Frage an die Hallenser,
Kann mir jemand etwas zum derzeitigen Zustand der Straßen und Radwege (Schnee, Eis) in Halle sagen? Wollte am Dienstag noch einmal nach Halle bis Höhe Galgenberge.


----------



## Fischkopp_Jacob (15. Januar 2017)

Hallo Udo!
Vorhin hat's kräftig geschneit und auf dem frischen Schnee fuhr es sich wunderbar. Wenn er nicht antaut bleibt's wohl ein üaar Tage schön, sonst wird's matschig und/oder rutschig... Aber bisher ist nicht viel Eis da. Die Wettervorhersage steht auf knappe Minusgrade, also könnte es erstmal so bleiben.

Gruß, Jacob


----------



## Udo1 (16. Januar 2017)

Fischkopp_Jacob schrieb:


> Hallo Udo!
> Vorhin hat's kräftig geschneit und auf dem frischen Schnee fuhr es sich wunderbar. Wenn er nicht antaut bleibt's wohl ein üaar Tage schön, sonst wird's matschig und/oder rutschig... Aber bisher ist nicht viel Eis da. Die Wettervorhersage steht auf knappe Minusgrade, also könnte es erstmal so bleiben.
> 
> Gruß, Jacob


Danke für die Info Jacob.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Januar 2017)

Hallo Udo, so schön wie gestern abend beiJacob sieht es jetzt nicht aus, eher schmuddlig, geht aber. Ich persönlich würde lieber eine Runde durch's Umland drehen, da da sollte es noch weiß sein. Und kein Salz auf den Feldwegen liegen.
Egal was ihr macht, viel Spaß!


----------



## Udo1 (16. Januar 2017)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hallo Udo, so schön wie gestern abend beiJacob sieht es jetzt nicht aus, eher schmuddlig, geht aber. Ich persönlich würde lieber eine Runde durch's Umland drehen, da da sollte es noch weiß sein. Und kein Salz auf den Feldwegen liegen.
> Egal was ihr macht, viel Spaß!


Danke RR, werde mich morgen um die Seen östlich Merseburg begeben. War heute schon mal Richtung Hassesee unterwegs. Konnte schöne Spuren im Schnee ziehen.


----------



## Fischkopp_Jacob (20. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich möchte morgen oder übermorgen mit Auto+Fahrrad irgendwohin fahren und eine kleine Tour (30-50 km) machen und suche noch Mitfahrer. Z.B. in Frage kämen Quedlinburg oder Kyffhäuser, für beides hätte ich GPS-Daten, die wir meinem Garmin einfüttern könnten. Selber dort gefahren bin ich noch nicht. Also irgendwo, wo nicht allzu viel Schnee liegt und gerne ein bißchen technisch, nicht nur Forstautobahn. Ansonsten bin ich für alles offen. Ich starte in Halle-Giebichenstein und hätte im Auto Platz für 2 weitere Leute inkl. Bikes.

Ihr könnt mir gerne ne Email schreiben unter jacob.k(ät)hotmail.de

Viele Grüße, Jacob


----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. Januar 2017)

Na Jacob, hat bei euch weiter oben mal die Sonne rausgeschaut oder seid ihr nur um Dunst geradelt? Und die Höhenmeter habt ihr vermutlich nicht geschafft.


----------



## spreewiesel (22. Januar 2017)

Hallo Ritter Runkel,

Oben war wirklich schönes Wetter und teilweise auch nur -1 Grad, blauer Himmel und Sonne satt. Die geplante Strecke wurde abgekürzt weil der angefrorene Schnee das Fahren wirklich erschwerte, ich habe öfters geschoben und Jacob hat fleißig gestrampelt, verrückter Typ 








Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. Januar 2017)

Die komplette Strecke wäre mit etwas Schnee schon seeehr sportlich. Das Foto sieht ja schön aus. Der Blick ist ja an vielen Stellen eh schon toll, aber dann noch über die Wolken .... herrlich. Aber prima, daß ihr es durchgezogen habt.


----------



## spreewiesel (22. Januar 2017)

Naja ich wollte mein Bike paar mal den Hang runter werfen weil meine Motivation am Tiefpunkt ankam. Der Schnee hat mir immer den Lenker verrissen und schon stand ich wieder, echt ärgerlich. Aber trotz Krampf im Bein und Co hat es echt Spaß gemacht. Soo viel haben wir nicht gesehen der Nebel war echt doof^^

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fischkopp_Jacob (23. Januar 2017)

Ich hatte die Runde schon planmäßig etwas gekürzt auf Grund von Winter, Tageslicht und Kondition... Wir sind von Bad Frankenhausen gestartet und konnten daher die lange Anfahrt aus Richtung Nord-West weglassen. Die Singletrails haben uns sehr gut gefallen, die Aussicht oben war leider auf Grund vieler Bäume nie wirklich ganz frei. Vielleicht braucht's da nochmal nen Tipp oder nen Ortskundigen, um uns die Stellen mit freier Aussicht zu zeigen. Aber insgesamt echt schöne Runde!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Januar 2017)

Da hast Du das Stück mit dem besseren Panorama weggekürzt. Und ein paar sehr schöne Pfade sind euch auch entgangen. Egal, die Runde wird einfach mal ohne Schnee wiederholt.
Wir hatten bei unserer Freitag-Morgen-Runde auch Stücken dabei, da trat es sich auf Grund des Bodens sauschwer. Ohne Steigung, da hätte ich erst recht nicht Berg hoch fahren wollen.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
eine Frage an die Hallenser, was aber nicht unmittelbar mit dem biken zutun hat, sondern hier geht es mehr um ein isotonischer Getränk aus Halle.
Ich habe heute eine 1 Literflasche BÖLLBERGER erstanden. Wurde im Böllberger Weg abgefüllt. Weiß jemand welche Brauerei sich dahinter verbirgt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Februar 2017)

Am Böllberger Weg ist eine Behinderteneinrichtung, die füllen auch Bier ab. Z.B das Wippraer, daher weiß ich es.

http://www.lebenshilfe-halle.de/

Eventuell wurde das BÖLLBERGER ja auch in Wippra gebraut.


----------



## Udo1 (6. Februar 2017)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Am Böllberger Weg ist eine Behinderteneinrichtung, die füllen auch Bier ab. Z.B das Wippraer, daher weiß ich es.
> 
> http://www.lebenshilfe-halle.de/
> 
> Eventuell wurde das BÖLLBERGER ja auch in Wippra gebraut.


Danke RR für die schnelle Info. Wenn es die Lebenshilfe abfüllt schmeckt es mir noch mal so gut


----------



## kalihalde (6. Februar 2017)

Die Beziehungen zwischen der Wippraer Brauerei (liefert Flaschen) und der Lebenshilfe (beklebt Flaschen) sind wohl zum Jahreswechsel "ausgelaufen".

Seit dem gibt es das Wippraer nur noch in Flaschen ohne Etikett mit einem "Fähnchen", auf dem die Sorte und Haltbarkeit stehen.

Das "Böllberger" ist die neue Eigenmarke der Lebenshilfe und soll derzeit irgendwo in Sachsen gebraut werden.

Ich bleibe lieber beim Wippraer 

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Udo1 (7. Februar 2017)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ....Ich bleibe lieber beim Wippraer
> Einen schönen Abend wünscht
> kalihalde


Ja ich auch, aber bei uns ist es aus dem Sortiment genommen worden


----------



## ohmtroll (8. Februar 2017)

@kalihalde Sowas nennt man wohl "Etikettenschwindel" und soll weit verbreitet sein. 
Ich erninnere mich aus meiner Wernigeröder Zeit an Volksgemurmel betreffend Hasseröder...


----------



## weissswurst (29. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

geht hier noch was bei euch? Suche MTB Biker aus Raum Halle für gemeinsame Touren. Meldet euch mal hier oder per PN.

Grüße Sascha


----------



## kalihalde (29. Mai 2017)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute eine 1 Literflasche BÖLLBERGER erstanden. Wurde im Böllberger Weg abgefüllt. Weiß jemand welche Brauerei sich dahinter verbirgt?



Es kommt wohl hier her wie auch das "Leipziger" Bier "Weisse Elster".


----------



## Ritter Runkel (29. Mai 2017)

Ich schäme mich zutiefst, wie heruntergekommen dieses ehemals ehrbare Radlerforum ist und leider keinen Vergleich mehr mit einer beliebigen Assi-Suff-Ecke in Heide-Nord scheuen braucht. Und der feine Herr Kalihalde ist mal wieder der Rädelsführer ... komm mal lieber am Donnerstag mit zur Feierabendrunde und schwöre dem Teufel Alkohol ab (zumindest solange wir aus dem Rad sitzen).  

  "Sport frei!"	 R.R.


----------



## kalihalde (29. Mai 2017)

Donnerstag wollte ich eigentlich "Heimatkunde, Teil 5" um 20.15 Uhr im Fernsehen gucken. Aber wenn Du mich so nett bittest, überlege ich mir das vielleicht noch mal und mache doch lieber "Heimatkunde - live".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weissswurst (29. Mai 2017)

Was für eine Tour fahrt ihr denn am Donnerstag? Also ich meine welche Strecke und wieviel km?

Grüße *sichnochkeinbieraufmacht*


----------



## Ritter Runkel (29. Mai 2017)

weissswurst schrieb:


> Was für eine Tour fahrt ihr denn am Donnerstag? Also ich meine welche Strecke und wieviel km?
> 
> Grüße *sichnochkeinbieraufmacht*



Wird eine der Standartrunden werden, evtl. Rt. Petersberg oder Laweke-Saaletal, ca. 45 km, das Tempo wird mäßig werden.


----------



## weissswurst (30. Mai 2017)

Ah ok...na das klingt doch prima  Petersberg war ich schon lange nicht mehr und Laweke-Saaletal muss ich erstmal googlen 
Das Tempo passt auch...bin gespannt und freu mich schon


----------



## kalihalde (30. Mai 2017)

weissswurst schrieb:


> ... Laweke-Saaletal muss ich erstmal googlen



Bitte den Text bis Donnerstag durcharbeiten. Der Veranstalter behält sich vor, die Fakten in Form eines mündlichen Leistungstests abzufragen .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. Mai 2017)

Jawoll, mit so eine mündlichen Prüfung müsst ihr jederzeit rechnen, bevorzugt, wenn der Puls eh schon über 180 liegt.

@kalihalde: mir wurde anonym ein Foto Deiner aktuellen Trainingseinheiten zugespielt, schäme Dich!


----------



## weissswurst (30. Mai 2017)

Schönes PDF! Heute les ich das nicht mehr ausführlich. Aber morgen vormittag werd ich mir das nochma genauer angucken.
Ich habe mündliche Prüfungen immer gehasst. Also nicht so viel erwarten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weissswurst (1. Juni 2017)

Ich werd doch erstmal aus setzen bei euch. Hab noch 2 andere nette Leute kennen gelernt, mit denen ich erstmal bei kleineren Runden trainiere. Und mich dann wahrscheinlich später mal bei euch einklinken. Ich wünsche euch heute einen tollen Ritt...


----------



## Udo1 (1. Juni 2017)

weissswurst schrieb:


> Ich werd doch erstmal aus setzen bei euch. Hab noch 2 andere nette Leute kennen gelernt, mit denen ich erstmal bei kleineren Runden trainiere. Und mich dann wahrscheinlich später mal bei euch einklinken. Ich wünsche euch heute einen tollen Ritt...


Da verpasst du durchaus eine super Tour.


----------



## MTB-Orie (29. August 2017)

hey hey guten tag ... ich bin neu hier in forum .. und komm aus der ecke halle 
ich habe ier mal so alles ein bissel überflogen und habe gesehen das es hier auch dh/fr fahrer gibt ... 
und ich ein bissel anschluss suche zum fahren ... 
da würde ich mich mega freuen wenn sich der ein oder andere mal meldet auch in der woche kann ich ballern wenn einer zeit hat ^^

ach und mal eine blöde frage wo  ist denn das so genannte wäldchen wo man sich immer trifft ?
 mfg jörg


----------



## spreewiesel (29. August 2017)

Hallo MTB-Orie es gibt  einige Downhillfahrer  in Halle. Ab und an fahren wir mal in Bikepark wenn es zeitlich passt oder sind in dem Wäldchen und anderen heimischen Spots unterwegs. Unter der Woche könnte man sich durchaus mal treffen und im Wäldchen ne Runde drehen. 

MfG Tobias

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-Orie (29. August 2017)

spreewiesel schrieb:


> Hallo MTB-Orie es gibt  einige Downhillfahrer  in Halle. Ab und an fahren wir mal in Bikepark wenn es zeitlich passt oder sind in dem Wäldchen und anderen heimischen Spots unterwegs. Unter der Woche könnte man sich durchaus mal treffen und im Wäldchen ne Runde drehen.
> 
> MfG Tobias
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


Hey cool für die schnelle Antwort..  
Ja das hört sich ja Schon mal recht nice an.. 
Müsste halt nur wissen wo das wäldchen ist dann wäre ich bereit mal dahin zukommen..


----------



## kalihalde (29. August 2017)

@spreewiesel & @MTB-Orie könnt ihr die Lokalitäten bitte per Unterhaltung und nicht im Forum klären.

Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis.
kalihalde


----------



## spreewiesel (29. August 2017)

kalihalde schrieb:


> @spreewiesel & @MTB-Orie könnt ihr die Lokalitäten bitte per Unterhaltung und nicht im Forum klären.
> 
> Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis.
> kalihalde



Keine Sorge, alles weitere hätte ich sowieso via PN geklärt 




Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-Orie (29. August 2017)

kalihalde schrieb:


> @spreewiesel & @MTB-Orie könnt ihr die Lokalitäten bitte per Unterhaltung und nicht im Forum klären.
> 
> Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis.
> kalihalde


Kein Problem sorry.  
Sollte auch nicht hier geklärt werden..  
Hab da auch Verständnis für


----------



## BastiCutHD (26. September 2017)

Hallöchen,
Bin neu hier auf MTB-news und hab ne Frage.
Kann mir jemand versuchen zu erklären wo in Halle trotha das “wäldchen“ sein soll.? 
Habe einige Videos auf YouTube gefunden das dort eine dirtstrecke sein soll. 
LG Basti


----------



## Fischkopp_Jacob (3. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahre morgen von Halle aus zum 'Racepark Schulenberg' im Harz. Ein Kumpel ist wahrscheinlich noch dabei, ein weiterer Platz im Auto wäre dann noch frei, aber wir könnten auch mit mehreren Autos fahren. Abfahrt wahrscheinlich gegen 9, zurück in Halle zwischen 18-19 Uhr. Schulenberg ist eher was für mittlere bis fortgeschrittene DH-Fahrer habe ich gehört, ich fahre allerdings das erste Mal dorthin. Also ein Fully mit min. 150mm solltet ihr unterm Hintern haben und auch etwas Fahrtechnik und Sprungbereitschaft denke ich. Wer Interesse hat schreibt mir am besten eine Email an jacob.k(ät)hotmail.de

Viele Grüße,
Jacob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. November 2017)

Für den, der berghoch mit Fahrrad+Schlepplift nicht klarkommt, ist es nichts.
Steine und Wurzeln muss man dort lieben, Sprünge und Gaps haben alle Umfahrungen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. November 2017)

Fahre (vermutlich) am Sonntag zum Bikepark Elstra und habe noch Platz im Auto, möchte wer mit?


----------



## MTB-Orie (20. November 2017)

Verdammt das hätte ich eher lesen sollen.  
Da wäre ich dabei gewesen..  
Mist.. Naja vielleicht ein anderes mal.. 
Bin für sowas immer zuhaben..


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. November 2017)

MTB-Orie schrieb:


> Verdammt das hätte ich eher lesen sollen.
> Da wäre ich dabei gewesen..
> Mist.. Naja vielleicht ein anderes mal..
> Bin für sowas immer zuhaben..



Werde vermutlich diesen Sonnabend (25.November) wieder fahren, hast also noch 'ne Chance.


----------



## MTB-Orie (20. November 2017)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Werde vermutlich diesen Sonnabend (25.November) wieder fahren, hast also noch 'ne Chance.


Das ja mega..   Ich glaub da bin ich dabei


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. November 2017)

Ich bräuchte im Lauf der Woche dann aber eine ganz sichere Zu-oder Absage, da wir mit Anzahl der Autos und Mitfahrgelegenheiten planen können. Abfahrt wäre gegen 8 Uhr, später hat kein Sinn wegen der früh anbrechenden Dunkelheit, so haben wir mehr Zeit im Park. Liftkarte kostet 25 €, dazu kommt noch Benzingeld, je nach Anzahl der Mitfahrer.


----------



## MTB-Orie (20. November 2017)

Okay da weiß ich Bescheid..  
Ich sage dir morgen im laufe des tages bescheid..  
Und ich wäre alleine..  Es sei denn ein freund meldet sich..  Dann würde er auch mitkommen..  Aber da plan ich noch nicht.. 
Ich sag dir morgen Bescheid wegen mir..


----------



## MTB-Orie (23. November 2017)

Guten..  Ich wollte nur Bescheid sagen
Das ich nicht mitkommen kann weil i h kurzfristig arbeiten muss.. 
Schade für mich..  
Aber hab Spaß... 
Ride on ✌


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. November 2017)

@MTB-Orie : Du wirst nichts verpassen, wir lassen es ausfallen. Nüscht gegen den üblichen Bikepark-Regen, aber für morgen ist nun leider doch ein etwas anderes Kaliber angesagt, da macht's dann keinen Spaß mehr. Und bei richtigem Regen öffnet Elstra eh nicht, ich glaube, die haben verständlicherweise Angst um ihre Strecken.
Aber danke für Deine Info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TommyNieke1994 (8. Februar 2018)

Huhu  ich hab mal eine frage gibt es hier noch paar Leute die lust auf ein bisschen freeride haben & mich mal mitnehme würde damit ich die lokalen Spots kennen lerne  .?

Kenn hier in halle leider keine, da ich erst zugezogen bin, würde mich über eine Antwort freuen 

Ride on ✌


----------



## h3x3r (29. Mai 2018)

Es sind wieder bekloppte Strippenzieher unterwegs.

https://www.mz-web.de/halle-saale/f...il-ueber-radweg-30517902?view=fragmentPreview


----------



## lucie (7. Juni 2018)

Es sollte aber in dem Artikel auch mal deutlicher auf die Folgen im Falle eines Sturzes durch so einen gespannten Draht aufmerksam gemacht werden. 

Für mich ist so etwas Vorsatz mit der Inkaufnahme, dass Menschen gefährlich verletzt, im schlimmsten Fall sogar zu Tode kommen können - also nich nur ein gefährlicher Eingriff in den Straßenverkehr, sondern ein bewusster Angriff auf Gesundheit und Leben von Passanten (z.B. Läufern) und Radfahrern.


----------



## MilkyStreets (6. Juni 2019)

Hello 

Ich hab mir jetzt endlich mal ein reltv anständiges HT angeschafft und wollte das mal ausführen^^
Gern bei ein paar ruppigen Trails in/um Halle.

Da ich noch ein Noob bin was Technik und Tech angeht sollten dich/euch Fragen dahingehend nicht stören 

Ich bin 25 und würde gern mit welchen, annähernd in meinem Alter fahren.


----------



## oberhausen123 (6. Juni 2019)

Guck mal bei Radunion Halle 


MilkyStreets schrieb:


> Hello
> 
> Ich hab mir jetzt endlich mal ein reltv anständiges HT angeschafft und wollte das mal ausführen^^
> Gern bei ein paar ruppigen Trails in/um Halle.
> ...


----------



## spreewiesel (24. Juni 2019)

MilkyStreets schrieb:


> Hello
> 
> Ich hab mir jetzt endlich mal ein reltv anständiges HT angeschafft und wollte das mal ausführen^^
> Gern bei ein paar ruppigen Trails in/um Halle.
> ...



Puhh wirklich ruppiges gibt es nicht. Zum üben ist die Heide ganz nett mit den paar Abfahrten. Ich würde mal ne Runde mitfahren aber leider passt das gerade zeitlich null.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ins4n3 (14. Juli 2019)

Haben heute jemanden mit einem gelben Production Privee Shann getroffen, am Goat Trail. Derjenige ist hier nicht zufällig aktiv oder?


----------



## kalihalde (14. Juli 2019)

Ins4n3 schrieb:


> Haben heute jemanden mit einem gelben Production Privee Shann getroffen, am Goat Trail. Derjenige ist hier nicht zufällig aktiv oder?



In diesem Thread geht´s um das Halle an der Saale. Bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du in dieser Stadt Deine "Sichtung" hattest?

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Ins4n3 (14. Juli 2019)

kalihalde schrieb:


> In diesem Thread geht´s um das Halle an der Saale. Bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du in dieser Stadt Deine "Sichtung" hattest?
> 
> Einen schönen Tag wünscht
> kalihalde




Jup, heute Mittag in der Heide.


----------



## lucie (14. Juli 2019)

Wo zum Geier ist der Goat *TRAIL*?


----------



## Ins4n3 (14. Juli 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Wo zum Geier ist der Goat *TRAIL*?



Laut Strava ist das der Naturlehrpfad in der Heide . Dieses kleine Plateau in der Nähe des Steinbruch. Ist auf jeden Fall einer der flowigsten Trails wie ich finde


----------



## lucie (14. Juli 2019)

Müsste der dann nicht eher Sheep-Trail heißen?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. April 2020)

Die schönen und relativ neuen Pfade im Lindbusch (heißen vermutlich Grizzly-Bear-Killer-Trails oder so) sind in einigen Kurven böes zerfahren; nun sind's hängende Kurven, die jedes Tempo rauben. Sie müssen ausgebessert werden. D.h., Baumstämme legen, mit Pfosten sichern und Erde anhäufeln. Mit ein paar Leuten und passendem Werkzeug (Säge, Handbeil, Fäustel und Klappspaten) dauert es keine 2 Stunden. Fahren tun sie anscheinend viele, wer wäre beim Bauen mit dabei?


----------



## kalihalde (30. April 2020)

Würde mich beteiligen. Gib mal die Koordinaten (Datum, Uhrzeit) durch. Gerne auch per Unterhaltung.
Und schön auf die Konformität der geplanten Aktivitäten mit der aktuellen Eindämmungsverordnung achten, nicht dass es noch Ärger mit Bernd und seinen Leuten gibt .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. April 2020)

Lindbusch ist saalkreis, da hat Bernd nix zu melden!

Habe kein Datum, erst ein mal müssen sich Mitbauer melden. Muss auch kein Riesenhaufen sein, es können ja 2er Trupps an verschiedenen Tagen bauen. Mir geht es nur drum, daß nicht drei Hanseln bauen und 50 ernten die Früchte. Denke an den Harz, dann weißt Du, was ich mir vorstelle.


----------



## CarloDiamant (28. Mai 2020)

@Ritter Runkel 
Ich kenne die Evil-Eye-Grizzly-Bear-Killer Trails dort zwar nicht, aber mithelfen kann ich gern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. Mai 2020)

Gerne! Habe aber z.Z. eine andere Sache am Wickel, da wäre ich am Sonntag von ca. 10.30 bis 13.30 Uhr zugange. Falls Du da schon wach bist, würde ich mich über Deine Hilfe freuen. Da kann ich Dir auch gerne eine kurze Heide-Führung geben, viel ist's ja leider nicht.


----------



## jackasses (15. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

ich hab mal in Matrix einen Raum erstellt, indem man sich auch ausserhalb des Forums schreiben kann.
siehe: *








						Riot
					






					riot.im
				



*
Gefunden wird die Gruppe unter *#halle_biker *(als raum)

Für den Chat ist keine Telefonnummer notwendig und alles Webbasiert oder als App möglich. Anmeldung ist kostenlos und es darf jeder beitreten.

Ich hatte die Gruppe angedacht für eventuelle Bikepark besuche oder Runden in Verschiedenen Gebirgen, Hometrails oder oder.


----------



## vice-president (9. Mai 2021)

Wer macht sowas???

https://dubisthalle.de/gefahr-fuer-...entoeter-auf-den-wegen-in-der-heide-ausgelegt


----------



## BernhardT (9. Mai 2021)

Lindbusch Trail war gestern bestens mit Ästen präpariert. Die dicken hab ich beiseite geräumt...


----------



## StrikeSN (24. Mai 2021)

Illegale Mountainbike-Strecke in der Dölauer Heide? – Du bist Halle
					






					dubisthalle.de
				




Na ganz neue Erkenntnisse hier in Halle^^


----------



## kon (25. Mai 2021)

StrikeSN schrieb:


> Illegale Mountainbike-Strecke in der Dölauer Heide? – Du bist Halle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dürfte wohl an den fleißigen Schauflern von vor ein paar Wochen liegen


----------



## milchmann200 (6. Juni 2021)

Eine Legale Strecke freizugeben wäre doch für alle sinnvoll 🤷‍♂️


----------



## DaMatta (9. August 2021)

Hallo Zusammen, war heute zu Gast in Halle und in der Dölauer Heide unterwegs. Nach einer Abfahrt hatten mein Kumpel und ich direkt einen Platten am Hinterrad. Wir hatten uns beide Reiszwecken eingefahren, die wohl jemand verstreut hat. Passiert ist das auf der Abfahrt vom Kuhberg Richtung Norden, also Obacht. Ist euch da was bekannt hinsichtlich MTB-Hassern? Sind noch mehr solche Stellen bekannt?
Grüße Philipp


----------



## RocketMorton (9. August 2021)

Danke für die Info. Man muss sich mal überlegen was das für krankhafte Züge annimmt. Da können ja auch Wildtiere, Hunde oder kleine Kinder reintreten. Als Knirpse sind wir oft barfuss durch die Pampa. Das man bei plötzlichem Luftverlust als Fahrer ernsthaft und böse stürzen kann mal außen vorgelassen, da reiben sich solche Fanatiker ja die Hände. Da muss der Naturschutz als Vorwand herhalten um den Zwang anderen zu schaden irgendwie zu legitimieren. Solche vergiften auch Hunde weil ihnen dabei einer abgeht und sie tun es ja wegen der in großer Gefahr schwebenden Kinder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrick_ (22. August 2021)

Dieses Jahr wurden wohl schon Krähenfüße in der Heide gefunden. 
Regelmäßig liegen auf der ein oder anderen Abfahrt Äste absichtlich drübergelegt. Ich habe dieses Jahr einen erwischt. Ein anderer ließ seine Hunde absichtlich auf dem Trail sitzen. Ich rate dringend dazu, bei der ersten Fahrt immer vorsichtig unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## StrikeSN (22. August 2021)

Heute hat gerade erst wieder einer von der Radunion auf Insta gepostet das er sich welche eingefahren hat.

Die Kommentare bei du bist halle sind auch immer sehr Radfahrfeindlich...


----------



## RocketMorton (27. August 2021)

StrikeSN schrieb:


> Die Kommentare bei du bist halle sind auch immer sehr Radfahrfeindlich...


Die sind sowieso selten intelligent...


----------



## Chris650 (27. August 2021)

Ja, ein fürchterliches Medium....


----------



## Biker_halle (23. November 2021)

Hey Leute,
Wo sind den in Halle schöne trails lokalisiert? Hab bis jetzt noch nichts schönes entdecken können.


----------



## Biker_halle (23. November 2021)

Hey Leute,
Wo sind den in Halle schöne trails lokalisiert? Hab bis jetzt noch nichts schönes entdecken können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kon (8. Juli 2022)

Vorsicht am Trail (Naturlehrpfad) vom Langen Berg (Knolls Hütte) runter Richtung Steinbruch. Hier ist im oberen Teil hinter der Kurve ein Baum auf den Trail gestürzt. Außerdem ist ein zweiter Baum umgestürzt, dessen raus gerissene Wurzel ein Loch in den Trail gemacht hat.


----------



## RocketMorton (11. Juli 2022)

Danke für den Tipp!


----------

